# Diplomatic Immunity: Almost Ready Maybe?



## Rystil Arden

Continuing off from where Twin Infinities died

Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
Sophist's Sage, Unleashed's Warmage, Keia's Champion, Bront's Ecomancer, BS's Amazon, and you!


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

What's the money amount for a champion?  Any special materials, weapons, or armor . . .  or other fun goodness . . . details of the order stuff like that.

Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> What's the money amount for a champion?  Any special materials, weapons, or armor . . .  or other fun goodness . . . details of the order stuff like that.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Keia



 8000 Gold.  Magic items must be divine (which means nothing withan arcane-only spell required).  Anointed Silver is a special component that makes weapons deal 1 extra divine damage, and Circe's Kiss armour provides its bonus against all arcane spells that require attack rolls, even touch spells.

There are many branches of the church of Circe, but the common theme is that she is a goddess of kindness, good, and love who spreads her message across the Spheres, hoping to destroy evil and darkness by redeeming those who have fallen to Circe's love.  Of course, the Inquisitors are much less nice than the main priestesses and Champions, and the Zealots can get a bit, err, fervent.


----------



## Keia

I guess the next question is the racial information.  I'm planning on staying Sacra at the moment, I like that my half-brother is a dolrathi.  So far I've got the stats, are they just normal humans then after the stats?

Keia


----------



## Keia

Did I miss the racial stuff for Sacra?

Keia

p.s. mostly just posting because everyone disappeared again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Did I miss the racial stuff for Sacra?
> 
> Keia
> 
> p.s. mostly just posting because everyone disappeared again.



 Oops, sorry!  I lost this thread.  I should subscribe.  Mea culpa!  Mea culpa!


----------



## Bront

Rystil, you might want to call for a role call in all your threads (as well as posting who's in what in the relivent threads too).  Just to make sure you haven't lost anyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Good idea.  Roll call!  Say hello if you are still playing this game!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sacra:

Circe's Boon:  All Sacra have access to a clerical domain of their choice granted by Circe.  They can use the domain power and can cast the spells as domain spells.  Even Sacra peasants and other nonspellcasters can cast the spells from their chosen domain once per day per each (if they have enough Wisdom and enough HD that they would be able to cast them if they were a cleric) as spell-like abilities.  

Circe's Love: Each day when praying to Circe in her daily prayers, a Sacra may select to receive a +1 divine bonus to either attack rolls, armour class, or saving throws for 24 hours.


----------



## Seeten

hello?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hiya!


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good idea.  Roll call!  Say hello if you are still playing this game!




I'm here. I am slowly working on my Bladesinger.

Should be up by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, cool.  I'll be on vacation this weekend, but I'll see it when I get back (unless I find some wireless at the hotel )


----------



## Keia

hello . . . playing . . . ummm

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Hello...I am here, but you do not see me...this is not the warmage you are looking for.


----------



## Keia

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hello...I am here, but you do not see me...this is not the warmage you are looking for.



" . . . I do not see you . . . you are not the warmage I was looking for . . . Huh? What just happened?!?"   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> " . . . I do not see you . . . you are not the warmage I was looking for . . . Huh? What just happened?!?"
> 
> Keia



 I dunno, but suddenly, I don't want to sell any deathsticks--I want to go home and rethink my life.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno, but suddenly, I don't want to sell any deathsticks--I want to go home and rethink my life.



 Me too . . . weird . . .


----------



## Seeten

Could we have the first post in each of these threads list who is in them playing what? So I know who is who? =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Could we have the first post in each of these threads list who is in them playing what? So I know who is who? =)



 I can try


----------



## Rystil Arden

K, the first post now says: Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
Sophist's Sage, Seeten's Dragonlord, Unleashed's Warmage, Eonthar's Bladesinger, Keia's Champion, Kalanyr's Arcanist


----------



## Keia

Questions!!

Do Sacra get bonus feat or skill points as human?

What is the standard appearance of male Sacra race?

Standard weapons of the Champion?  anything exotic?

Do Champions get smite?

Thanks!
Keia

ps. Ferris the champion is in process in the R/G


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Questions!!
> 
> Do Sacra get bonus feat or skill points as human?
> 
> What is the standard appearance of male Sacra race?
> 
> Standard weapons of the Champion?  anything exotic?
> 
> Do Champions get smite?
> 
> Thanks!
> Keia
> 
> ps. Ferris the champion is in process in the R/G



 No bonus feat or skill points.  

Male Sacra typically have pink or lavender hair, with eyes either of the same colours or else blue or golden.  They are smaller than their female counterparts.

Champions get all martial weapons.

Champions are the nice Sacra--they're the only ones, other than the Psalmists, who don't just smash for smashing's sake, so no smite power

Yay for Ferris!


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> ps. Ferris the champion is in process in the R/G




Just a small point, Ferris should be level 3 not 4.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just a small point, Ferris should be level 3 not 4.



 And he's really huge for a Sacra male, but hey, that could make a cool backstory


----------



## Keia

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just a small point, Ferris should be level 3 not 4.




Ack!  How'd I miss that?!?  Okay, back to the drawing board . . . 

Keia


----------



## sophist

Checking in here, thx to unleashed's hint.

Oh, and what weapon proficiencies do sages have? Like Bard maybe ...


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Checking in here, thx to unleashed's hint.
> 
> Oh, and what weapon proficiencies do sages have? Like Bard maybe ...



 Yes, they have bard weapon proficiencies.


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Bummer about Divine Metamagic . . . I really liked having something to do with the turning attempts when not fighting undead.  Let me scan through what I can do with it.  It's pretty tough having only two feats with a character like this[/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Yeah...Divine Metamagic is really really powerful.  I made a 9th-level cleric with Divine Metamagic just to test it out, and he consistently defeated level 15 fighters  (including that the fighters had more money).  Also, I don't think you meet the prereqs, but I'll warn you that there was also some other feat in there that unleashed tried to take that gives an infinite number of people within a radius fast healing 3 or something  which I said I would need to nerf before allowing.  If you have good Charisma, there's always those Divine feats from Complete Warrior--I seem to remember that those were not overpowered 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]There's _divine power_, which is nice, but requires _power attack_.  With only two feats I wanted to have the augmented healing as a specialty/quirk thing.  So I would have to get rid of it to add power attack and Divine power.  The other ones have similar requirements (another feat).  I've just got to decided what type of character he's going to be.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
*Hmm, yeah, its always a tough choice--that's why I wind up as a human so much of the time   Anyways, I sent you an e-mail.  Change d10 to d8 in the e-mail--its a mistake*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Change d10 to d8 in the e-mail--its a mistake*



No, no . . . you don't make mistakes, you meant to do that - looks okay to me!  No reason to change anything! [/SBLOCK] Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
  Nope, sorry    Look good other than that?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

e-mail sent!! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> e-mail sent!!
> 
> Keia



 And a response as well 

Sorry for the delay, but, annoyingly, hotmail is super-slow.  That's why I have my ENWorld notification messages sent to my MIT account, which processes the messages and then alerts me via a chime within the first minute of receiving--Yay!


----------



## Keia

Another e-mail sent. 

but I don't have the other one [you could always e-mail it to me ]

No worries either way 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Another e-mail sent.
> 
> but I don't have the other one [you could always e-mail it to me ]
> 
> No worries either way
> 
> Keia



 In general, I don't give it out 'cuz it has my real name on it, but the mods have their own sneaky way of finding it, so I guess it'll get out eventually


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In general, I don't give it out 'cuz it has my real name on it, but the mods have their own sneaky way of finding it, so I guess it'll get out eventually




Drop me an e-mail (You can use the e-mail feature here) and I'll send you a Gmail invite, so you can make one that doesn't have your real name in it.  (I have the same problem with my normal account.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Drop me an e-mail (You can use the e-mail feature here) and I'll send you a Gmail invite, so you can make one that doesn't have your real name in it.  (I have the same problem with my normal account.



 Well I do have a hotmail address that doesn't have my name, that I give out %RystilArden%@%hotmail.com% without the %.  I'd e-mail you, but then I think it uses my @mit.edu account to do it


----------



## Bront

Mine's worse.  I can't use my -----@----.com account


----------



## Bront

Invite sent


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Invite sent



 Thanks!


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

For my champion's first level feat . . . what about Divine Spell Power (CD) or Non-verbal spell (Planar Handbook)?

Keeping with his theme that his order should have kicked him out a while ago, but it was mitigated by his healing abilities - both of those would go a long way to making that so.  

Especially without Divine Metamagic  

Keia


----------



## Keia

Also,

how much for an annoited silver longsword?

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> For my champion's first level feat . . . what about Divine Spell Power (CD) or Non-verbal spell (Planar Handbook)?
> 
> Keeping with his theme that his order should have kicked him out a while ago, but it was mitigated by his healing abilities - both of those would go a long way to making that so.
> 
> Especially without Divine Metamagic
> 
> Keia



 Divine Spellpower and Holy Word make my head explode, but what's Nonverbal Spell?  Could be cool, let me know how it works.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Also,
> 
> how much for an annoited silver longsword?
> 
> Thanks!
> Keia



 2000 Gold--so I suppose that makes it cheaper for a +1 to hit and damage than a magic +1 sword (because it counts as masterwork).


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Divine Spellpower and Holy Word make my head explode, but what's Nonverbal Spell?  Could be cool, let me know how it works.



Yeah, like I'm gonna hit _Holy Word _ anytime soon   We're starting at 3rd not 13th, right? 

Here's non-verbal spell - which I like less . . .

*Nonverbal Spell [General]*
_You can cast spells that have verbal components without actually verbalizing the words._
*Benefit: * You can cast spells with verbal components without needing to utter the actual verbal components.  You still make noise when casting such a spell (which may be anything from recognizable speech to elaborate song to simple growls), but the noise is unrecognizable as a verbal spell component. A silence spell still would prevent you from completing the spell, for example.  Spells without verbal components are not affected.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, like I'm gonna hit _Holy Word _ anytime soon   We're starting at 3rd not 13th, right?
> 
> Here's non-verbal spell - which I like less . . .
> 
> *Nonverbal Spell [General]*
> _You can cast spells that have verbal components without actually verbalizing the words._
> *Benefit: * You can cast spells with verbal components without needing to utter the actual verbal components.  You still make noise when casting such a spell (which may be anything from recognizable speech to elaborate song to simple growls), but the noise is unrecognizable as a verbal spell component. A silence spell still would prevent you from completing the spell, for example.  Spells without verbal components are not affected.



 I do like Nonverbal Spell--I'll allow it.  There's other abusable things about Divine Spellpower too (in some ways, it can act as a cheaper but less reliable Divine Metamagic--and if you allow them both, they cause big synergy problems).  When I skimmed through CD, those were the two feats I immediately banned from all my games (the first thought that came to mind was actually not Holy Word but a 9th-level cleric casting 26d6 Flame Strikes with his Nightsticks), although admittedly I did miss that Fast Healing 3 one first time around


----------



## Keia

How about Divine Spell Power - but only for willing target spells . . . or only for healing spells.  (Willing target spells gets you past the attacking undead with CMW juiced up a whole 2 or three points)

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> How about Divine Spell Power - but only for willing target spells . . . or only for healing spells.  (Willing target spells gets you past the attacking undead with CMW juiced up a whole 2 or three points)
> 
> Keia



 I'm willing to allow it for all healing spells, including for attacking undead


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm willing to allow it for all healing spells, including for attacking undead



Wait . . . now I'm nervous . . . _<looks left and right quickly>_

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Wait . . . now I'm nervous . . . _<looks left and right quickly>_
> 
> Keia



 My rationale is that you could be turning the undead with the turning attempt, so it seems fair to let you zonk 'em for more damage


----------



## Keia

I was going to go with positive energy spells, but then realized that that was what Holy Word was . . . so . . . healing it is!

Can't afford the Annoited Silver longsword . . . only 1,500gps left.  Off to find other evil-fighting stuff for low cost.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I was going to go with positive energy spells, but then realized that that was what Holy Word was . . . so . . . healing it is!
> 
> Can't afford the Annoited Silver longsword . . . only 1,500gps left.  Off to find other evil-fighting stuff for low cost.
> 
> Keia



 Hmmm 1500...that's not a lot, though it is just enough for evil-fighting masterwork full-plate.  You probably already bought your armour though.


----------



## Keia

Bought some divine scrolls and banked the rest (came in handy in DT, sort of )

Ferris is updated and ready to go.

Keia

ps. was one of these starting today?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Bought some divine scrolls and banked the rest (came in handy in DT, sort of )
> 
> Ferris is updated and ready to go.
> 
> Keia
> 
> ps. was one of these starting today?



 I wanted to start Shards of Memory, but then I remembered that DN hadn't had enough time to make her character yet.  So instead, I'm going to do my damnedest to finish both Spellsworn and Animist today and then we can be ready for all of them shortly


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, It was obviously a mistake to have dropped from the new games cause I thought they would have been started but I’m not asking back in but I would like to be officially added to the alternate list for this game...


----------



## sophist

Ups, I wandered again into shard of Memeory, but have found my way back. =)

RA, anything you want to be redone about my character?


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Ups, I wandered again into shard of Memeory, but have found my way back. =)
> 
> RA, anything you want to be redone about my character?



 Looks good to me.  Admittedly, if I had taken two feats to help my ranged attacks, I would have also taken some spells that require ranged attack rolls, but that's just something that confuses me, not something I don't like.


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Is this one ready to go?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Is this one ready to go?
> 
> Keia



 Actually, it just needs Kalanyr's Arcanist.  Viridian Plague is the only one still waiting on classes from me.


----------



## Keia

Suppose someone needs to poke Kalanyr to see if he's still playing.  

I'll check on Dark Nemesis and kick the Dark into gear again.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Suppose someone needs to poke Kalanyr to see if he's still playing.
> 
> I'll check on Dark Nemesis and kick the Dark into gear again.
> 
> Keia



 Aye, just waiting on her for SoM.  Hey SoM, sweet!  Shards of Memory has the same abbreviation of Secret of Mana!


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, it just needs Kalanyr's Arcanist. Viridian Plague is the only one still waiting on classes from me.




Just posting on Kal's behalf to say that his Arcanist shouldn't be far away.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aye, just waiting on her for SoM. Hey SoM, sweet! Shards of Memory has the same abbreviation of Secret of Mana!




SoM, eh? Squaresoft did a fair bit of good stuff on the Super NES. I'll take that as a good omen.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Just posting on Kal's behalf to say that his Arcanist shouldn't be far away.
> 
> 
> 
> SoM, eh? Squaresoft did a fair bit of good stuff on the Super NES. I'll take that as a good omen.



 Indeed--it must be a good omen!


----------



## Bront

Bump   Everyone Still here for this?  (Not that Rystil needs more to do, but don't want to leave people lingering here either).


----------



## unleashed

Not that I guess I'd need to reply, but yes I'm here.


----------



## sophist

I am still here, too.

I was a bit lucky that during the several pinches I found myself in did not lead to to me slowing things down (or at least being the only one  ).


----------



## Keia

I'm here . . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I'm here...  Even though I'm not currently a player.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm here...  Even though I'm not currently a player.



Hey, I'm not currently a player and I bumped it (and the other one).


----------



## sophist

<shrug> Well Rystil seems to be occupied by the other game anyways. Maybe there should be a deadline for making everything ready ?!?


----------



## Rystil Arden

I have all of the classes for this ready.  I think we are waiting on Kalanyr's character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have all of the classes for this ready.  I think we are waiting on Kalanyr's character.




First alternate ready for action!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> First alternate ready for action!



 Actually, I think that Bront was the first alternate and you are second (Bront dropped a character when you quit in order to allow everyone else to play and became first alternate).  I can't remember though, since it was so long ago.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

That's fine.  I really wish you wouldn't use the word quit...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's fine.  I really wish you wouldn't use the word quit...



 Well, I guess it was before the game started, but it was definitely some form of quitting--maybe 'back out' is a better term though?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I guess it was before the game started, but it was definitely some form of quitting--maybe 'back out' is a better term though?



Yeah, that probably would have been better...  I've apologized 3 or so times and would probably do so again if I thought it would make a difference but in this case I don't think it will.


----------



## Bront

I had a runemaiden sort of ready to go.  If the class isn't ready, BS can take my alt spot.  Otherwise, I'll draw her up.

Edit: Actualy, I could have fun with an Altanian Arcanist myself or a Rowani Witch.  The second one would require you to create the class for though.

On the Signature spells, is that like spells you can spontaniously swap out your prepared spells for?


----------



## Bront

Unless Witch is upcoming soon, I'll make an Arcanist using the roll I made for my runemaiden (I can make her later).

[5,5,4] = (14)
[6,5,2] = (13)
[6,6,5] = (17)
[5,4,4] = (13)
[5,4,3] = (12)
[6,2,1] = (9)
[6,5,5] = (16)


----------



## Bront

Getting closer...



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Arunder Valaski
[B]Class:[/B] Arcanist 3
[B]Race:[/B] Altanian
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (13)      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 8000/10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (13)      [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (3d4+6)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (14)      [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 
[B]Int:[/B] 21 +5 (17)      [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 7  -2 (9)       [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5 (16)      [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    11
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    -2          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Rapier                    +14     1d6+4     18-20x2
Shortbow                  +13     1d6+2       20x3
Dagger                    +13     1d4+2     18-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Altanian,

[B]Feats:[/B]
1 Point Blank Shot
1 Precise Shot
1A Extend Spell
1A Spellcasting Prodigy (Casting stats at +2 for DC and Spells known)

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Sigil of Power: 1/day +1 caster level with one spell
Reactive Epiphany: DC20+Spell Level spellcraft check to learn acrane spell cast while observing.

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 15/7.5
[B]Skills                  	 Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			   	5    +5          +10
Decipher Script		   	5    +5          +10
Diplomacy		   	0    +5    +4    +9
KN: Arcana		   	6    +5    +2    +13
KN: Architecture & Engineering	5    +5          +10
KN: Nobility & Royalty		5    +5          +10
KN: Religion			5    +5          +10
KN: Spelljamming		5    +5          +10
KN: The Spheres			6    +5          +11
Spellcraft			6    +5    +2    +13

[B]Equipment:           	    Cost  Weight[/B]
Masterwork Quarterstaff		300	4
Cloak of Resistance +1		1000	
Ring of Protection +1		2000	
Masterwork Light Crossbow	335	4
20 Bolts			2	2
2 Daggers			4	2
Extra Spells			1100	
		
Handy Haversack			2000	2
-Spyglass			1000	1
-Spellbook			15	3
-Spell Component Pouch		5	2
-100' Silk Rope			20	10
-2 Sun Rods			4	2
-2 Flasks of Oil		0.2	2
-Flint and Steel		1	
-3 Waterskins			3	12
-10 Foodstuffs			10	10
-2 Cure Light Wounds Potion	100	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]14lb      [B]Money: 100 gold, 8 silver[/B] 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                50   100   150   150   750

[b]Spell Casting[/b]
[u]Level:Cast/Signature/Prepaired:DC[/u]
0th: 10/5/4
1st: 11/3/4
2nd: 5/0/3

L0
[u]Signature Spells[/u]
Prestigitation
Detect Magic
Mage Hand
Light
Mending

[u]Prepaired Spells(4)[/u]
Ray of Frost
Daze
Flare
Message

L1
[u]Signature Spells[/u]
Mage Armor
Magic Missile
Feather Fall

[u]Prepaired Spells(4)[/u]
Ray of Enfeeblement
Magic Weapon
Color Spray
Animate Rope

L2
[u]Signature Spells[/u]
-
[u]Prepaired Spells(3)[/u]
Scorching Ray
Spiderclimb
Summon Swarm

[b]Spellbook[/b]
L0
All

L1
Ray of Enfeeblement
Comprehend Languages
Color Spray
Disguise Self
Summon Monster 1
Identify
True Strike
Expedius Retreet
Magic Weapon
Animate Rope
Enlarge
Burning Hands
Silent Image
Reduce Person
Grease
Mount
Unseen Servant
Shield
Endure Elements

L2
Scorching Ray
Knock
Spiderclimb
Hideous Laughter
Web
Touch of Idiocy
Summon Monster II
Summon Swarm
Protection from Arrows

[B]Age:[/B] 23
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 165lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown?

*Appearance:* Brown?

*Background:* Naval Officer?  Potential Spelljamming mage?  Poor decisions keeps him in unwanted places and on unwanted and in his oppinion "boring" missions.
-----------
Edit - Files uploaded for my convenience.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> How do you select your spells?  Is is as a wizard(2+int 1st, all 0, +2 per level after 1st?)?  Or do we get more?




You select spells as a Wizard for your spellbook (all 0-level, 3 + Int bonus at 1st, and +3 per level after 1st), plus you also choose spells as a Sorcerer (using the Signature Spells table for how many you know--which is the same as the Sorcerer Spells Known table from the PHB).

Prepared Spells (spells they choose from their spellbook to cast on that day freely like a sorcerer) use your Int bonus for DC, and Signature Spells (those chosen like a sorcerer) use your Cha bonus for DC. You can choose the same spell for both lists if you wish to.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I had a runemaiden sort of ready to go.  If the class isn't ready, BS can take my alt spot.  Otherwise, I'll draw her up.




Nope, take it.   Also sorry for the trouble I caused...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, take it.   Also sorry for the trouble I caused...



 No worries.  It's no big deal.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> You select spells as a Wizard for your spellbook (all 0-level, 3 + Int bonus at 1st, and +3 per level after 1st), plus you also choose spells as a Sorcerer (using the Signature Spells table for how many you know--which is the same as the Sorcerer Spells Known table from the PHB).
> 
> Prepared Spells (spells they choose from their spellbook to cast on that day freely like a sorcerer) use your Int bonus for DC, and Signature Spells (those chosen like a sorcerer) use your Cha bonus for DC. You can choose the same spell for both lists if you wish to.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Wizard is 2 per level, not 3.  Thanks   So you get bonus Signature spells per Cha?  (That should be added to the description of spellcasting, though I might have missed it).


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nope, take it.   Also sorry for the trouble I caused...



I think Seeten's gone, so there is probably a second alt spot.

Don't worry about it, you didn't delay anything longer than it would have been already delayed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Wizard is 2 per level, not 3.  Thanks   So you get bonus Signature spells per Cha?  (That should be added to the description of spellcasting, though I might have missed it).



 You don't get more Signature Spells Known, but you do get more per day for Cha.


----------



## Bront

K, cool.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Wizard is 2 per level, not 3.  Thanks   So you get bonus Signature spells per Cha?  (That should be added to the description of spellcasting, though I might have missed it).




The Arcanist though is 3 per level.   

No bonus Signature Spells for high Cha, but you do add both your Int and Cha bonus spells to Arcanist Spells per Day. All Arcanist spells are cast spontaneously from Spells per Day, they just have different sources.

Edit: Aargh, Rystil got in first.


----------



## Bront

Cool.  So, if I have a metamagic feat, I can either spontaniously cast it from the Signature spells, or I can prepare it in as a wizard of sorts, but I can't cast it spontaniously from a prepaired spell?


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  So, if I have a metamagic feat, I can either spontaniously cast it from the Signature spells, or I can prepare it in as a wizard of sorts, but I can't cast it spontaniously from a prepaired spell?




You can cast it spontaneously from the wizard spells. The Wizard spells you prepare work in exactly the same as the signature spells, but you can change them on a daily basis with others from your spellbook.


----------



## Bront

And they're cast based on Int.  Which, in this particular case, makes no real difference.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> And they're cast based on Int.  Which, in this particular case, makes no real difference.




If I understand correctly, yes you can prepare a Signature Spell as a Prepared Spell if you wish (I didn't question Rystil on this as it seemed pretty clear). As I said before all Arcanist spells are spontaneous, it just depends whether they are inherent (Signature/Sorcerer spells) or learned (Prepared/Wizard spells).

In my characters case it does make a bit of difference, so I've tried to take few Signature Spells that require saves.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> If I understand correctly, yes you can prepare a Signature Spell as a Prepared Spell if you wish (I didn't question Rystil on this as it seemed pretty clear).



Yup, absolutely--it uses up a Spell Prepared slot, but it lets you use your Int if that's the favourable stat 



> As I said before all Arcanist spells are spontaneous, it just depends whether they are inherent (Signature/Sorcerer spells) or learned (Prepared/Wizard spells).



Yes--I would compare the prepared portion most to a Magister from Arcana Unearthed, since you refresh a list each day and cast spontaneously off that list.

Thanks for the help, Unleashed


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...Thanks for the help, Unleashed




Not a problem, but I was hoping for more IC posts by answering all the questions.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not a problem, but I was hoping for more IC posts by answering all the questions.



 I'm making a character for a game Bront asked me to fill in--she's done though (partially)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm making a character for a game Bront asked me to fill in--she's done though (partially)




Is that his Hanable's Hunters game? I was thinking of applying for the spot before I saw your name appear.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Is that his Hanable's Hunters game? I was thinking of applying for the spot before I saw your name appear.



 Yup, that's the one--There's still a spot there for you, I think--I was recruited by Hanable himself before I even knew there was a spot--yay!


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Is that his Hanable's Hunters game? I was thinking of applying for the spot before I saw your name appear.



Yup, that's it.  Isida will be gone for a bit, I already lost someone else as well.  And I think One other one is going as well (He rarely posts).

You're welcome to apply as an alternate, since I don't have one yet, just make a character and go for it.  I'm going to keep the party at no more than 7, but if we fall to 6, I might leave it at that.  But by all means, create an alternate character 

ANd I was hoping for a few IC posts as well.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, that's it.  Isida will be gone for a bit, I already lost someone else as well.  And I think One other one is going as well (He rarely posts).
> 
> You're welcome to apply as an alternate, since I don't have one yet, just make a character and go for it.  I'm going to keep the party at no more than 7, but if we fall to 6, I might leave it at that.  But by all means, create an alternate character
> 
> And I was hoping for a few IC posts as well.




Are you looking to fill any particular roles within the party?


----------



## Bront

Well, there's one rogue who has no dex bonus, so a more dexish rouge could work.

We lost one dragon marked noble, they're always fun.

No true "tank", but they work well without one so far.

A bard could be usefull for the Knowledge, Inspire Courage (Epsecialy with the Song of the Heart feat), and general skill usefullness.  I know Rystil doesn't like the bard class, we already had a page discussion on it.  A Bard would make a good "face" too, which couldn't hurt.

A marshal could work as well as a support/rally character.

Basicly, there's all sorts of things, so find something interesting.  Isida is gone for a bit, Candide is gone for good, and Temujin has been spotty in posting for a while.  Check out the RG and see what's about and go from there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, there's one rogue who has no dex bonus, so a more dexish rouge could work.
> 
> We lost one dragon marked noble, they're always fun.
> 
> No true "tank", but they work well without one so far.
> 
> A bard could be usefull for the Knowledge, Inspire Courage (Epsecialy with the Song of the Heart feat), and general skill usefullness.  I know Rystil doesn't like the bard class, we already had a page discussion on it.  A Bard would make a good "face" too, which couldn't hurt.
> 
> A marshal could work as well as a support/rally character.
> 
> Basicly, there's all sorts of things, so find something interesting.  Isida is gone for a bit, Candide is gone for good, and Temujin has been spotty in posting for a while.  Check out the RG and see what's about and go from there.



 Oh wait, I thought my character was going to be doing face--let me know if not and I'll rearrange my skills to not take the cross-class Sense Motive.


----------



## Bront

Never hurts to have a second face.  There are plenty of character options, and you can always change something till we get moving again


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Never hurts to have a second face.  There are plenty of character options, and you can always change something till we get moving again



 Well, if more bases are covered by a new character or two, I'd switch to Kalashtar Telepath in an instant


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, if more bases are covered by a new character or two, I'd switch to Kalashtar Telepath in an instant



I'd rather you keep the druid personaly, but I'm always open.

I've delt with Psionics once as a player (well, twice, but an L1 Psi-war isn't quite the same), and never as a GM (outside of a soulknife).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd rather you keep the druid personaly, but I'm always open.
> 
> I've delt with Psionics once as a player (well, twice, but an L1 Psi-war isn't quite the same), and never as a GM (outside of a soulknife).



 :Cough: Lasair :Cough:


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> :Cough: Lasair :Cough:



Has she even used her powers yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Has she even used her powers yet?



 Yes--she used them on Vanitri


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes--she used them on Vanitri



I wasn't a Gm of the tavern at that point.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I wasn't a Gm of the tavern at that point.



 She gained temporary hit points against the bandits too


----------



## Bront

Hehe, true.

Hopefull the stunt I just pulled won't cause a problem.


----------



## Bront

Rystil, I need starting money for an Altanian Arcanist.  And do they have any other racial features beyond the bonus feat and skills?

Also, am I correct in assuming that an arcanist has weapon proficiencies with both wizard and sorcerer spells?


----------



## Bront

HP for Arcanist 2,4

Have spells, almost done with gear.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Rystil, I need starting money for an Altanian Arcanist.  And do they have any other racial features beyond the bonus feat and skills?
> 
> Also, am I correct in assuming that an arcanist has weapon proficiencies with both wizard and sorcerer spells?



 Yes, they get Spellcasting Prodigy (3.0 version) automatically, and can access the Altanian Prodigy feat, which doubles the effect of Spellcasting Prodigy.

As for weapon proficiencies, they just have the wizard weapons.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> HP for Arcanist 2,4
> 
> Have spells, almost done with gear.



OK, cool--spells are more than half the battle


----------



## Bront

Doh, got to change weapons.

What's Spellcasting Prodigy?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, got to change weapons.
> 
> What's Spellcasting Prodigy?



 Spellcasting Prodigy lets you choose one casting class, and your casting stat(s) is/are considered as 2 higher for purposes of that class only for purposes of DCs and bonus spells.  So Spellcasting Prodigy [Sorcerer] would not help the Bard spells for a Sorcerer6/Bard4.


----------



## Bront

So, is that for both stats of the Arcanist?

Also, are potions of cure light available for me?  I know they're divine, but they're cheep and likely to be imported.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, is that for both stats of the Arcanist?
> 
> Also, are potions of cure light available for me? I know they're divine, but they're cheep and likely to be imported.



Bards can cast Cure Light Wounds as non-divine 

Yes, both stats.


----------



## Bront

Cool and Cool

If I want to buy spells in my spell book, just pay the scribing cost?  Buy them as a scroll?  Both?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool and Cool
> 
> If I want to buy spells in my spell book, just pay the scribing cost?  Buy them as a scroll?  Both?



 Buy them as a scroll, then you can magically etch sigils for the spells for free by reading the scroll and using a special application of the Arcane Mark spell.


----------



## Bront

Sweet


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet



 You can also, once the game starts, have someone keep casting the spell while you watch until you succeed at a Reactive Epiphany and save the scroll cost


----------



## Bront

Yup   Or have them cast at me   

Arunder Valaski I hope that's a good Altanan name.  If not, I'll fix it.

I assumed normal human stuff like eyes, skin, age, ect.

I need to finish him still, add a bit of background, or at least flesh it out, but he's good enough.  Probably need to fix his weapons stuff.  (He's not my 8th level Dread Pirate).

Basicly, if there's an Altanan navy, I could see him entering it, but he's a bit undiciplined and makes too many quick bad decisions, so he tends to get assigned where he can do the "least" ammount of damage, like a diplomatic meating of some kind.  He's got enough skills to know how to do things like Pilot a Spelljamer ship, but he's not a good "Spelljammer" sailor due to his lack of the Profession skill (He had trouble learning that part).  

That's the brief upshot, I'll flesh it out a bit more later, if that's ok.  And if his crunch is ok beyond simple stuff like weapons, AC, and Saves (which will have to be changed soon anyway), I'll stick him in the RG.


----------



## unleashed

Here's some info to help with the physical appearance of your Altanian.

Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green.

Altanians age at the rate of half-elves, but they have the maximum age of elves.


----------



## Bront

Cool, thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, I just wanted to make sure you will not need a second alternate for this game...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have all of the classes for this ready.  I think we are waiting on Kalanyr's character.




I just got done looking at the post history of players and I think you can write Seeten off also... 

He's made two posts on ENworld in the last month and at the same time he's left at least one PbP abandoned.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I just got done looking at the post history of players and I think you can write Seeten off also...
> 
> He's made two posts on ENworld in the last month and at the same time he's left at least one PbP abandoned.



 Hmmm...that's too bad .  He had a very interesting Dragonlord concept that intrigued me.  That does mean that we will be more likely to be able to include you as second alternate though .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That does mean that we will be more likely to be able to include you as second alternate though .




Cool, I'm working on a concept as we speak. 

A couple of things:

1) I wouldn't mind seeing that Rainforest/Palm Tree nymph we talked about…  

2) I think I will also like to see the Votress since the Amazon doesn’t allow me to do exactly what I would like to do.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I'm working on a concept as we speak.
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> 1) I wouldn't mind seeing that Rainforest/Palm Tree nymph we talked about…
> 
> 2) I think I will also like to see the Votress since the Amazon doesn’t allow me to do exactly what I would like to do.



 Votresses are a very Seelie class, so I would suggest that they would not be the best choice for a rebel diplomat--Runemaiden would probably be better if she's Vaelysh.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Votresses are a very Seelie class, so I would suggest that they would not be the best choice for a rebel diplomat--Runemaiden would probably be better if she's Vaelysh.




I've not seen anything in your notes that says this.  I would like to see the class.   (If it’s in no way possible for this to happen then you should update your notes.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've not seen anything in your notes that says this.  I would like to see the class.   (If it’s in no way possible for this to happen then you should update your notes.)



 Its a very Seelie class in the same way that Amazon is a very Conacian class, though you would see Vaelysh Votresses occassionally, but not Conacian ones.  This is due to the fact that Votresses disdain weapons and absolutely refuse to use them at any time, while Conacians prize skill with their favourite weapons very highly.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Votresses are a very Seelie class, so I would suggest that they would not be the best choice for a rebel diplomat--Runemaiden would probably be better if she's Vaelysh.



I want to see the Runemaiden


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I want to see the Runemaiden



 Duly noted


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a very Seelie class in the same way that Amazon is a very Conacian class, though you would see Vaelysh Votresses occassionally, but not Conacian ones.  This is due to the fact that Votresses disdain weapons and absolutely refuse to use them at any time, while Conacians prize skill with their favourite weapons very highly.




Very intresting but I'm seeing this: 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Amaranthia[Amaranthian] (Seelyne[Seelie]): Mystical fey realm populated solely by females
> Races- Sidhe, Nymph[Naiad, Dryad, etc]
> Classes- Siren, Amazon, Runemaiden. Swanmay, Votress, Enchantress, Nymph




So what classes can a Conacian nymph take?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very intresting but I'm seeing this:
> 
> 
> 
> So what classes can a Conacian nymph take?



 Hmm...How does my post that lists the Amaranthian races and classes bear on the matter?  

As for a Conacian Nymph, she wouldn't be a Votress, due to their disdain of weapons, or an Enchantress, due to that class being populated by Sidhe.  Amazon is, of course, most likely, though all the other ones are certainly there too.  Vaelyne is a bit different, of course.  Keep in mind that Conacia is a bunch of jungle tribes, so it would be rather difficult to represent it in its entirity.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...How does my post that lists the Amaranthian races and classes bear on the matter?




I would imagine that the above list is the list of the playable classes for someone/anyone from the planet Amaranthia.  Now:


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for a Conacian Nymph, she wouldn't be a Votress, due to their disdain of weapons, or an Enchantress, due to that class being populated by Sidhe.  Amazon is, of course, most likely, though all the other ones are certainly there too.  Vaelyne is a bit different, of course.  Keep in mind that Conacia is a bunch of jungle tribes, so it would be rather difficult to represent it in its entirity.




Makes that reason null in void and it hinders the creative process, at least for me, cause now you’re telling me no when before it look just fine.

In fact any concept I've had when it came to mechanics already planned, this class, this feat, has been shot down… 

While the ones that I come in with vagueness you love and give plenty of advice on it.  It seems at times that you most have some sort of controlling influence* in the way the character’s will go and, IMHO, that’s not always a good thing.

* I'm not talking about CI as in DM making the story, but as in the DM making choices for the player when it comes to his character type.

Now I'm sure your not trying to do the above...  but wow, sometimes I just get blown away by just how these small details damage a concept.  Mainly cause they are not so small…

Now again you where very vague with this question:



> So what classes can a Conacian nymph take?






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that Conacia is a bunch of jungle tribes, so it would be rather difficult to represent it in its entirity.




But it’s not possible for them to have any tribes that prefer the intimate nature of hand-to-hand fighting?   

Now, please could I have a yes or no list for the classes based upon the three types of people that live on Amaranthia?  (I want all three types cause I do not want to see this happen again...  I want it spelled out so to speak.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I would imagine that the above list is the list of the playable classes for someone/anyone from the planet Amaranthia.




I don't see how you would just make that assumption, though.  It is similar to saying that the list of Rowaini classes indicates that you could be one of the Wraithsong Pirates from the Arnivian Ocean and choose the Knight class.



> wow, sometimes I just get blown away by just how these small details damage a concept.




I completely and entirely agree with you, and I believe you have come across the key point here--you are letting small details damage your concept when I don't see why they need to do so.



> In fact any concept I've had when it came to mechanics already planned, this class, this feat, has been shot down…




What can I say?  The fact that I don't have published setting info is, indeed my fault, but the way I would go about it is to ask if you don't have some info that you need.



> * I'm not talking about CI as in DM making the story, but as in the DM making choices for the player when it comes to his character type.




I'm still perplexed as to how whether or not you can use Superior Finesse with a Size Large Greatsword makes or breaks an Amazon Diplomat character concept...



> But it’s not possible for them to have any tribes that prefer the intimate nature of hand-to-hand fighting?




The tribes aren't too too disparate in their culture, they just don't see themselves as a whole political unit that would have a single representative.  While some of the Conacians do fight unarmed, they aren't votresses because they don't swear themselves to powerful mistresses as harbingers of peace who disdain weapons and gain divine power.  They'd probably be Amazons who took unarmed fighting feats and maybe multiclassed a bit in Nymph and or Monk.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't see how you would just make that assumption, though.  It is similar to saying that the list of Rowaini classes indicates that you could be one of the Wraithsong Pirates from the Arnivian Ocean and choose the Knight class.




Until this post I had no reason to assume they cannot other than a possible alignment constraint but everywhere you go you can find someone to buck the common trend.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I completely and entirely agree with you, and I believe you have come across the key point here--you are letting small details damage your concept when I don't see why they need to do so.




Cause as I've explained before I see/write very visual with the aim of having scenes that forum in my head happen.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What can I say?  The fact that I don't have published setting info is, indeed my fault, but the way I would go about it is to ask if you don't have some info that you need.




Right, my fault entirely, and if I hadn't bothered to ask you and had finished my Amazon character only then would I have found out that the RAW is wrong.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm still perplexed as to how whether or not you can use Superior Finesse with a Size Large Greatsword makes or breaks an Amazon Diplomat character concept...




You forgot to mention how your RAW does allow for such a thing and you fail to realize just how annoying and upset I get that if I hadn't asked before I finished my character it would be all for not. (and again please not that I’m very visual in my writing style and my head was full of scenes for this character already.)




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The tribes aren't too too disparate in their culture, they just don't see themselves as a whole political unit that would have a single representative.  While some of the Conacians do fight unarmed, they aren't votresses because they don't swear themselves to powerful mistresses as harbingers of peace who disdain weapons and gain divine power.  They'd probably be Amazons who took unarmed fighting feats and maybe multiclassed a bit in Nymph and or Monk.




So why they would have a martial arts style they do not have a class for it.  Interesting and very much frustrating.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The tribes aren't too too disparate in their culture, they just don't see themselves as a whole political unit that would have a single representative.




RA, I would need the political outline/structure of Amaranthia.  You know key players within each organization, what motivates these organizations and the key players. just how splintered the Conacian tribes are.  Who my character represents, what she's trying to achieve, and what they expect her to achieve. (you always want more than you can get politically.) 

I would also need to know what skills would be most useful and the over skill modifier needed to know the answers to the above.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> would I have found out that the RAW is wrong.




The RAW is not wrong.  You just did not interpret it the way I had meant it to be read.  I gave you a clarification, and you got mad.  It happens all the time with Wizards errata--again, I had one day per class for a lot of these classes, sometimes I did two in one day--the wording will not be airtight.



> You forgot to mention how your RAW does allow for such a thing




It doesn't, see above.



> Until this post I had no reason to assume they cannot other than a possible alignment constraint but everywhere you go you can find someone to buck the common trend.




It is because the Wraithsong Pirates are not knights.  Even if you meet the alignment requirement for the Knight class, you are not a Knight (Capital letter indicating the character class) unless you are a knight.  I know this seems confusing, but it simply is.  Similarly, aren't a Votress unless you are a votress.



> So why they would have a martial arts style they do not have a class for it. Interesting and very much frustrating.




Because just because you want to fight unarmed doesn't mean you get a special class.  You could go through that question with every world--by which I mean the following:  

"Rystil!  The Rowaini don't have a special class with unarmed fighting, but surely someone on Tymadeau must fight unarmed!"  

"Yes, there are some people who do, but usually they just take unarmed fighting feats with the Tymadeau classes or perhaps take levels Monk."

"What?  Why did just create a martial arts style and no class for it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The RAW is not wrong.  You just did not interpret it the way I had meant it to be read.  I gave you a clarification, and you got mad.  It happens all the time with Wizards errata--again, I had one day per class for a lot of these classes, sometimes I did two in one day--the wording will not be airtight.




First, I don't think I got mad about it.  I haven't curse in an email today...  So yeah in all.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It doesn't, see above.




It does see below: 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Superior Weapon Finesse:* The Amazon can use her Dexterity bonus instead of her Strength bonus to determine attack rolls for any weapon with which she is proficient, even heavy weapons.




With your wording above and the wording of Monkey Grip it does allow for this to work and your suggestion for an epic feat to fix it was just awesome. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is because the Wraithsong Pirates are not knights.  Even if you meet the alignment requirement for the Knight class, you are not a Knight (Capital letter indicating the character class) unless you are a knight.  I know this seems confusing, but it simply is.  Similarly, aren't a Votress unless you are a votress.




Untill its written that way in your write up why should I assume it to be true? 

Should I simply give a race to you and you tell me what class I am to be?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because just because you want to fight unarmed doesn't mean you get a special class.  You could go through that question with every world--by which I mean the following:
> 
> "Rystil!  The Rowaini don't have a special class with unarmed fighting, but surely someone on Tymadeau must fight unarmed!"
> 
> "Yes, there are some people who do, but usually they just take unarmed fighting feats with the Tymadeau classes or perhaps take levels Monk."
> 
> "What?  Why did just create a martial arts style and no class for it?"




I think the truth of the matter is that your classes are to suspfific in some cases.  The Martial Arts is a great example of this.  There's over two hundred or so martial arts on this planet alone.  I have no reason to beleive that all the masters in all the spheres happen to be on one planet.  (I think we can agree to you that one or two feats does not replace what a monk gets.) 

You keep suggesting that someone take a normal class as if that's an honest suggestion.  If I wanted to play a straight fighter and not look at one of your classes you wouldn't be upset?  That's a pretty big snuff and it’s also a horrible disadvantage in gestalt classes or do you think your classes are balanced with the normal classes?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> It does see below:




But I clarified--heavy weapons means weapons up to one size category larger than yourself (so a two-handed weapon for your character).


----------



## Rystil Arden

> There's over two hundred or so martial arts on this planet alone. I have no reason to beleive that all the masters in all the spheres happen to be on one planet.




The ones who aren't on planets that have their own special martial arts class are monks.  I think you have told me a crucial point to why you are having problems here...I think the other players are looking at my 60ish new classes and saying, "Cool, he made all these new classes--I'd really like to try an X (be it Swashbuckler, Arcanist, etc)"  and then they go make an X, and it works out.  But you go at it from a different angle, "How can I make an X that is totally unique and special, different from all the other Xs out there."  This can sometimes cause problems, although sometimes, when you work carefully with me on it, it doesn't because I help guide you to something special/unique that also doesn't jar with the setting.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Should I simply give a race to you and you tell me what class I am to be?



The problem is not simply race, but culture.  I've actualy broken the sterio types twice, and I simply had to include it in the background as to why.

In Kirkesh's case, a Dolthi Swashbuckler is a rarity, so he grew up on Rowani before he set off spelljamming in space, and I included some time he spent in Amarathia specificly to explain a few other things about his personality, skills, and knowledge.

In my Amazon's case, a Marksman is normaly an Eldiz class, but it's available in other forms.  I'll explain it however, and given her overall concept, it works well (She mimics a ranger/fighter gestault quite well, which was sort of the intent).  Also, I wasn't exactly thrilled with the Man-hating, so I'm setting her up as having never seen or met a man, and her knowledge of one is mostly the somewhat exagerated stories her sisters tell her about them and their evil.  So, if she can stop kicking a man in the groin (The root of their evil, the source of their power, and their one weak spot as far as she knows)  long enough to get to know one, she might actualy find that some are tolerable.

Here's another example of somethign you could do.  Perhaps your Knight was origionaly a Knight, but was captured later and eventualy forced into a life of Piracy, so he might be a full knight in the Pirate lands.

Basicly, if you're creative and flexable with the concept, you can get around a lot of the social and racial restrictions Rystil has, as many of them are "A typical xxxx class is played by yyy race from place zzzz on planet wwww." which means that there are A-typical people as well.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the spheres are micro-cosims of life and civilization, so they often don't have exceedingly diverse societies like we would view earth, because, well, they aren't earth.  So, it is entirely possable that there are few unarmed warriors in Rowani, and that they are quite inferior to those on other planets where unarmed combat is a planet wide tradition of dicipline and excersize.

Anyway, please, both of you, there's no need to fight.  BS, if you have your heart set on a concept, then work on making it work.  If there are cultural issues, maybe you need to rethink it a bit, but you can make it work by flexing the concept a bit.  I know you have plenty of good concepts, so don't get discouraged when one thing doesn't go quite how you wanted it to.  And Rystil, try to help him by suggesting ways he can go about what he wants instead of simply saying no (Like my Knight/Pirate idea, which I'm sure you'd allow if I wrote it up well enough).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But I clarified--heavy weapons means weapons up to one size category larger than yourself (so a two-handed weapon for your character).




Yes and with Monkey Grip a large greatsword is still two handed...

You also ignore the rest of my post, which frustrates me, but with the Monkey Grip and the Greatsword question as I said long ago in email I accepted your house ruling of it.  

(You can pretty much redefine any class ability your classes have as we go...  The only reason we are talking about this again is you brought up the particulars in public.  At which point I wanted my side seen.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The ones who aren't on planets that have their own special martial arts class are monks.




Fine my "Amazon" will be a monk then.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you have told me a crucial point to why you are having problems here...I think the other players are looking at my 60ish new classes and saying, "Cool, he made all these new classes--I'd really like to try an X (be it Swashbuckler, Arcanist, etc)"  and then they go make an X, and it works out.  But you go at it from a different angle, "How can I make an X that is totally unique and special, different from all the other Xs out there."  This can sometimes cause problems, although sometimes, when you work carefully with me on it, it doesn't because I help guide you to something special/unique that also doesn't jar with the setting.




Yup, I would agree...  It’s a shame too.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> And Rystil, try to help him by suggesting ways he can go about what he wants instead of simply saying no (Like my Knight/Pirate idea, which I'm sure you'd allow if I wrote it up well enough).




Believe it or not, I do come up with these kinds of ideas just like that one, and usually they aren't OK with BS.   Every so often, though, he likes one of them, but sometimes I run out of them and he doesn't like any. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The only reason we are talking about this again is you brought up the particulars in public.  At which point I wanted my side seen.)



Ummm. . . . I think you threw the first stone with your . . . 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough and fun concepts that pass RA’s judgment seem to be pretty rare…




...comment last night - forcing Rystil to speak with you on it.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Yup, I would agree... It’s a shame too.



It is indeed a shame, but it is to be expected when you pick something atypical on purpose--there will sometimes be a good reason as to why it is atypical.  I would suggest that even if you aren't playing in my Spelljamming setting you should always work things out with the GM if you want to play something very atypical.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> The problem is not simply race, but culture.  I've actualy broken the sterio types twice, and I simply had to include it in the background as to why.




Oh, I've done that before also...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Basicly, if you're creative and flexable with the concept, you can get around a lot of the social and racial restrictions Rystil has, as many of them are "A typical xxxx class is played by yyy race from place zzzz on planet wwww." which means that there are A-typical people as well.




I agree and I have done this also... 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Anyway, please, both of you, there's no need to fight.




Fighting?  There has been on fighting... 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> BS, if you have your heart set on a concept, then work on making it work.  If there are cultural issues, maybe you need to rethink it a bit, but you can make it work by flexing the concept a bit.  I know you have plenty of good concepts, so don't get discouraged when one thing doesn't go quite how you wanted it to.




Ah, nothing has gone my way of late.  :\  If I hadn't gone back to characters from before my trip we would still be looking at a character's for plauge.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fine my "Amazon" will be a monk then.



Actualy, an Amazon with a Monk's Belt works quite well.  All you are loosing is the ability to advance in unarmed damage or monk AC instead.  Or perhaps you could have picked up a level or two in Martial Artist from a wandering master visiting Amarathia and go multi-class Amazon/Martial Artist. (Monks Belt is still usefull for this concept).

Just a thought


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Ummm. . . . I think you threw the first stone with your . . .




Actually that comment was from today.   and you’re using it out of context.  (The only reason why we are talking about the Monkey Grip and Greatsword is because he brought it up in the OOC thread.) 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> ...comment last night - forcing Rystil to speak with you on it.




but I still stand by my deduction.   (RA doesn't like it when you stray and his hands aren't knee deep in helping make your character.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

> (RA doesn't like it when you stray and his hands aren't knee deep in helping make your character.)




RA doesn't care either way--in fact, I would be happy if I didn't need to spend all my time in character creation--trust me.  However, regardless as to my personal feelings, the fact is that you are more likely to stray successfully without breaking something if you have me helping.  This is more due to my lack of full setting material than anything else, and it isn't your fault, but its the way it is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is indeed a shame, but it is to be expected when you pick something atypical on purpose--there will sometimes be a good reason as to why it is atypical.




At what point did this happen RA?  Really?  I might have picked a class without your "permission" or a feat but I've certainly involved you in every character.  Not once have you been surprised with I've shown mechanics off.

As for picking something atypical just to pick something atypical...  Except for the Hybrid, which you certainly knew about, nothing else was meant to be atypical.  Though I will admit I wanted something special.  I want every character of mine to be speical.  Its no fun just playing a fighter, nor would it be fun just playing a siren.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would suggest that even if you aren't playing in my Spelljamming setting you should always work things out with the GM if you want to play something very atypical.




I've done that here, I've always done in the pass, and I will do it in the future...


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fighting?  There has been on fighting...



It certaintly seems like it.  I think it's getting a bore more emotionaly charged than it needs to be as well.  It's ultimately a game.  The point is to have fun.

I think it's best that we just drop the discussion and concentrate on making a fun character.  It is possable.  (Hey, I had to finagle things a bit because I wanted the Run feat.  The RUN feat, just because it fit the concept.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This is more due to my lack of full setting material than anything else, and it isn't your fault, but its the way it is.




Yes, but you seem to have issues when some deviates.  Your not compassion about its, its like oh well that doesn’t work.  Lets look at it from a different angle.  

and I've offered my help in any way shape or for to get you a full setting for this...  I'm still offering.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> It certaintly seems like it.  I think it's getting a bore more emotionaly charged than it needs to be as well.  It's ultimately a game.  The point is to have fun.




Not on my side of things...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I think it's best that we just drop the discussion and concentrate on making a fun character.  It is possable.  (Hey, I had to finagle things a bit because I wanted the Run feat.  The RUN feat, just because it fit the concept.)




I've taken worse feats than run before...  As for dropping the discussion.  I'm off to eat so I guess you get a break from it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, an Amazon with a Monk's Belt works quite well.




No, I mean I'll just take the monk class.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I might have picked a class without your "permission"




I did say up front, before any of this started, that anyone other than a Dolathi who wanted to take a class that wasn't from their starting world needed my approval and a good in-character explanation.  I can try to find if you like.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Your not compassion about its, its like oh well that doesn’t work. Lets look at it from a different angle.




I'm sorry, but when one particular angle doesn't work, the best I can offer is to take a few different angles and hope that you find something you like among them.


----------



## Bront

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup   Or have them cast at me
> 
> Arunder Valaski I hope that's a good Altanan name.  If not, I'll fix it.
> 
> I assumed normal human stuff like eyes, skin, age, ect.
> 
> I need to finish him still, add a bit of background, or at least flesh it out, but he's good enough.  Probably need to fix his weapons stuff.  (He's not my 8th level Dread Pirate).
> 
> Basicly, if there's an Altanan navy, I could see him entering it, but he's a bit undiciplined and makes too many quick bad decisions, so he tends to get assigned where he can do the "least" ammount of damage, like a diplomatic meating of some kind.  He's got enough skills to know how to do things like Pilot a Spelljamer ship, but he's not a good "Spelljammer" sailor due to his lack of the Profession skill (He had trouble learning that part).
> 
> That's the brief upshot, I'll flesh it out a bit more later, if that's ok.  And if his crunch is ok beyond simple stuff like weapons, AC, and Saves (which will have to be changed soon anyway), I'll stick him in the RG.



Rystil, does the above background work?  Basicly, is there an Altanan Spelljamming Navy of some kind (or perhaps any spelljamming navy) that this would fit well with?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but when one particular angle doesn't work, the best I can offer is to take a few different angles and hope that you find something you like among them.




Well that's not what I really meant but I guess it’s what  I did say..   

In the case of the hybrid it took about two or three hours of this to make it so you would allow the Martial Arts class.  I don’t know the world as well as you but you and I did finally come to a storyline that we both liked… 

I just don’t see why it takes so long for us to make something work…  It doesn’t seem like it takes so long with others… :\ 

I don’t think its totally my fault, but I will shoulder the blame since the PM I got suggested it was all my fault.   :\ 

Anyhow, I cannot fathom how you would want me in anymore of your games so if you wish me to I will wave my alternate status for them and if you wish me to stay.  I'll stay and I will start tomorrow by giving thought to new concepts.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Rystil, does the above background work?  Basicly, is there an Altanan Spelljamming Navy of some kind (or perhaps any spelljamming navy) that this would fit well with?



 There actually is not a Spelljamming Navy anywhere except Praetorianus because Praetorianus is the only multi-world empire of the bunch, and the worlds are currently at peace, so anyone who amassed a navy would be seen as making a needlessly aggressive act--after all, why would they need a Spelljamming navy unless they planned to attack people from the other worlds.  The Altanians do have Skyship fleets, which are fairly similar in nature, however, but don't have Spelljamming capabilities.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> so anyone who amassed a navy would be seen as making a needlessly aggressive act--after all, why would they need a Spelljamming navy unless they planned to attack people from the other worlds.



Actually most navies are made to protect shipping and/or other sources of monetary value.  (Sorry Real Word tidbit...  not trying to be smart at all)


----------



## Rystil Arden

> In the case of the hybrid it took about two or three hours of this to make it so you would allow the Martial Arts class. I don’t know the world as well as you but you and I did finally come to a storyline that we both liked…




Basically, it came down to my offering suggestion after suggestion until eventually you found one you liked.  It took a large number before you found one you liked, and I'll admit I started slowing down when my initial ideas were rejected, and that's why it took a while.



> Anyhow, I cannot fathom how you would want me in anymore of your games so if you wish me to I will wave my alternate status for them and if you wish me to stay. I'll stay and I will start tomorrow by giving thought to new concepts.




I'm going to ask my players on this one.  Personally, I think you have a lot of good ideas, but you need to be more flexible.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually most navies are made to protect shipping and/or other sources of monetary value.  (Sorry Real Word tidbit...  not trying to be smart at all)



 No, I agree with you completely on this, but the fact is that interstellar shipping is a very very small cash source for any of these worlds (Except Eldiz) and therefore building and maintaining a Spelljamming fleet to protect it would be silly in terms of the costs--so therefore, they must have another reason if they build one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey guys, could everyone drop me an e-mail about the current situation? (see post 168)  You can use %RystilArden%@hotmail.com or %RystilArden%@gmail.com , without the %%s of course 

EDIT:  This isn't needed...  I'll leave the games. 

BS


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Basically, it came down to my offering suggestion after suggestion until eventually you found one you liked.  It took a large number before you found one you liked, and I'll admit I started slowing down when my initial ideas were rejected, and that's why it took a while.




In all honesty you where suggesting other classes not trying to help me conceive a story for the class I did want. (You still need to post that finished ninja class)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to ask my players on this one.  Personally, I think you have a lot of good ideas, but you need to be more flexible.




No, I don't think you need to do that.  I'll just bow out gracefully and with what little dignity I have left.   

Do you, RA, still want me to play Molpe or do you wish me to leave DT?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> No, I don't think you need to do that. I'll just bow out gracefully and with what little dignity I have left.
> 
> Do you, RA, still want me to play Molpe or do you wish me to leave DT?




I want you to do what you enjoy.  This is just a game, and at the end of the day, the most important thing is to have fun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I want you to do what you enjoy.  This is just a game, and at the end of the day, the most important thing is to have fun




Then I will sleep on it and give you word in the morning...  (I would like to think that I would just be happy with Molpe but I know how quickly the post will dwindle down with more games and games I'm not invovled in.)

Note: I edited you above post.  Don't expect any emails about the subject.

Night,
Adam


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There actually is not a Spelljamming Navy anywhere except Praetorianus because Praetorianus is the only multi-world empire of the bunch, and the worlds are currently at peace, so anyone who amassed a navy would be seen as making a needlessly aggressive act--after all, why would they need a Spelljamming navy unless they planned to attack people from the other worlds.  The Altanians do have Skyship fleets, which are fairly similar in nature, however, but don't have Spelljamming capabilities.



That works well enough.  He got into those, striving to eventualy pilot a spelljamming ship.  Everything else should fit in well I think 

BS, you don't need to bow out, though I think you should just chill a little bit.  You had some stuff working, and believe me, it does take time for these things.  I've always been good at whipping characters up in any system, it's just what I do, so I'm a bad example to model the average experience after.  And RA knows how much I've pestered him in threads here with questions. 

Anyway, take some time before you decide to duck out of these games.  There's obviouly some issues here, but I don't see anything two rational adults can't get past


----------



## Kalanyr

Ouch, that was an unusually long net deprived period even for me. >_>. I've got most of my characters actually done in terms of mechanics I need to get the backgrounds properly done though, I'll try and get it done in the next couple of days if I'm not to late. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bront

Welcome back 

Rystil, should I change the Arcanist concept now that the other arcanist is here?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome back
> 
> Rystil, should I change the Arcanist concept now that the other arcanist is here?



 I think that two Arcanists is not necessarily a problem (oh the poor, poor Champion!  ), but if anyone feels that it leads to too much duplication, I would say sure, switch around.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that two Arcanists is not necessarily a problem (oh the poor, poor Champion!  ), but if anyone feels that it leads to too much duplication, I would say sure, switch around.



 Brunt, I believe my spot just got reassigned anyhow…  (Well technically it was yours, I replaced Seeten, but I think everyone knows what I mean by the above.)


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that two Arcanists is not necessarily a problem (oh the poor, poor Champion!  ), but if anyone feels that it leads to too much duplication, I would say sure, switch around.



Yeah, the poor, confused Champion is going to have a brain cloud or something - should be fun!!

Keia


----------



## Bront

I could enjoy an Economancer.  Any chance I could make a Nymph Ecomancer?  Perhaps one of those Palm Tree Nymphs I've seen mentioned.  Or a Meliad might work as well assuming Coconuts are fruit.  I could even make a Naiad work as an Oasis Nymph  (That actualy sounds like the best one so far).  Brought over to Arris by a Valsain Ecomancer to help save some of the oasises, She learned their ways and attunement to nature, which, while different than her own, is still an attunement to nature, which came naturaly to her.

Just a though.  If that's ok, give me money for an Arris Nymph Ecomancer and I'll write her up tonight


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I could enjoy an Economancer.  Any chance I could make a Nymph Ecomancer?  Perhaps one of those Palm Tree Nymphs I've seen mentioned.  Or a Meliad might work as well assuming Coconuts are fruit.  I could even make a Naiad work as an Oasis Nymph  (That actualy sounds like the best one so far).  Brought over to Arris by a Valsain Ecomancer to help save some of the oasises, She learned their ways and attunement to nature, which, while different than her own, is still an attunement to nature, which came naturaly to her.
> 
> Just a though.  If that's ok, give me money for an Arris Nymph Ecomancer and I'll write her up tonight



 Coconuts don't count as fruits for Meliads (Meliads use vascular fruits, like apples), but they do work for Palmiads.  As for the suggested background, it would not work--one needs to be a child of Arris to become an Ecomancer.  There is a way to have a Nymph character that is an Ecomancer, but it is a bit convoluted: Amaranthian natural energies can convert half-nymphs and other visitors into full Nymphs, so if you had a half-Valsian/half-Nymph Ecomancer who came to Amaranthia and became a full Nymph, that would work.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Coconuts don't count as fruits for Meliads (Meliads use vascular fruits, like apples), but they do work for Palmiads.  As for the suggested background, it would not work--one needs to be a child of Arris to become an Ecomancer.  There is a way to have a Nymph character that is an Ecomancer, but it is a bit convoluted: Amaranthian natural energies can convert half-nymphs and other visitors into full Nymphs, so if you had a half-Valsian/half-Nymph Ecomancer who came to Amaranthia and became a full Nymph, that would work.



That sounds like a plan   Would a Naiad work better or a Palmaid?  (Btw, I know you had a writeup for them somewhere, but I couldn't find it.  You might want to stick them in the Nymph handout you have in the Encyclopedia.)


----------



## unleashed

Here's Rystil's nymphs, with the Palmaids.


----------



## Bront

Does the Ecomancer get bonus spell points based on high stats?

Also, what weapons can they use, and what are the limited to via armor?  Will shimmersilk be acceptable to cast druid spells in?

Also, any chance I could take the Ashbound feat from Eberron?  The Anti-arcane sentiment they have seems appropriate for the Ecomancer, and it fits my vision of her too.

Thoughts on a good animal companion would be good too.  Not a lot of good desert animals other than a camel, and, well, um, no. 

Is the Ecomancer supposed to have Wild Empathy?


----------



## Bront

HP Rolls 1,4 (eww) 

Here she is, baring items, I'll write up her background tomorow, but I think I have most of if fleshed out.  Whenever Rystil answers the questions, I'll be able to finish it.  She origionated from Arris but ended up in Amarathia to be true to her Nymph Heritage, so whatever monitary system is most appropriate I need that info as well .



		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Vasha Springborne
[B]Class:[/B] Ecomancer
[B]Race:[/B] Nymph: Naiad
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B]  5 -3 (9)      [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] 4500/6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 15 +2 (13)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (3d6+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (13)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -2     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 19 +4 (17)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (16)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (14)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    15
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +1          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +2          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +4          +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Quarterstaff              +X      1d6-3       20x2
Dagger (10')            -2(+3)    1d4-3     19-20x2
Ranged Spell Attack       +3        -         20X2
Touch Spell Attack        -2        -         20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Seelie, Valsian, Mojiin, Eldish, Conasan

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Nature Sense
Woodland Stride
Nature's Bounty

Spellcasting:
Spell Points: 20
Prepaired: 8/6/4

Known
Divine: All Druid
Arcane:
0: All

1st:
Reduce Person
Magic Missile
Shield
Comprehend Languages
Hypnotism
Charm Person
Ray of Enfeeblement
Feather Fall
Color Spray
Floating Disk

2nd:
Scorching Ray
Web
Glitterdust

[B]Feats:[/B]
1  Augment Summoning
E1 Spell Focus: Conjuration
3  Extend Spell

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 48       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration		6    +1          +7
Diplomacy		5    +4          +9
Handle Animal		5    +4          +9
Heal			5    +4          +9
Kn: Arcane		5    +4          +9
Kn: Geography		5    +4          +9
Kn: Nature		5    +4    +4    +13
Listen			1    +4          +5
Spellcraft		5    +4    +2    +11(13)
Spot			1    +4          +5
Survival		5    +4    +2    +11

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Quarterstaff		0	2
Dagger			2	1
Shimmersilk Dress 	1000	2
Grey Bag of Tricks	4725	
Cloak of Resistance +1	750	

Handy Haversack		1500	
-5 Food Stuffs		5	2.5
-5 Waterskins (Spring)	5	20
-50' Silk Rope		10	5
-Sunrod			2	1
-Flint & Steel		1	
[B]Total Weight:[/B]5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                16    33    50    50   250

[B]Age:[/B] 24 (Looks barely 18)
[B]Height:[/B] 5'1"
[B]Weight:[/B] 92lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Vibrant Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Golden Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Light Beige

Spell Points: 20
Spell Poinst Used:
Prepaired: 8/5/3
Level DC Arc/Div

0: DC 14/14
Detect Magic
Cure Minor Wounds
Create Water
Prestigitation
Mending
Rau of Frost
Light
Mage Hand

1st: DC 15/15
Summon Natures Ally I
Cure Light Wounds
Goodberry
Shield
Entangle

2nd: DC 16/16
Summon Natures Ally II
Barkskin
Scorching Ray

*Appearance:* Vasha looks like a voluptuous young girl, barely 18, with long flowing blonde hair and eyes of a vibrant blue.  Her pale skill glistens as water droplets glisten off it.  Her vibrant blue shimmer-silk hugs her curvatious body tightly and matches her eyes.  She carries a walking staff and dagger, as well as a haversack.

*Background:* Desperate for help in battling the Dragonlords on Arris, the Valsian Ecomancer Marrik ai’Khala sought help in Amaranthia.  Knowing little of nymphs other than their bond with nature, he told those who would listen his plight, how the few oasis’s were being destroyed by the power-hungry Dragonlords.  One Naiad, Ashana Springs, took pity on the poor man, and eventually agreed to return to Arris with him.  For some time, the two of them defended what oasis they could, and in the process fell in love.  Less than two years after Ashana gave birth to a half-nymph daughter, who they named Vasha yn’Springs to honor her nymph heritage.

Vasha was taught they ways of the Ecomancer by her father.  She learned how to tap nature for mana at a young age, but she learned how to do it while not robbing it.  As she got older, her father found a large puppy, and he and Vasha cared for him and raised him.  Vasha named him Puddles because it loved to play in water.  Vasha and her mother were close as well, with her mother telling her tales of the beauty of Amaranthia, hoping some day to share it with her daughter.

The family had managed to setup a home at one of the desert oasis’s, and as Vasha grew older, the family dealt with the Dragonlords less.  Marrik thought they had been growing weary of attacking, and grew lax in his preparations as time went on.  That proved costly, as a Dragonlord assassin took him down while he was away from their home.  Ashana knew something was immediately wrong.  She grabbed her daughter and puddles and fled.  They were not even a mile away when a blast of arcane fire came down upon their home, decimating it.

Ashana took Vasha and brought her back to Amaranthia.  Vasha eventually grew envious of her mother’s connection to nature as a Nymph, and asked to become a full nymph.  She became a full nymph shortly afterwards, and has made her mother proud.  She changed her name to Vasha Sprignborne, and only recently has she become old enough to be considered an adult.  Vasha hopes to move beyond Amaranthia and perhaps some day find out why her father was killed.  Vasha’s last link to her father is her dog Puddles, who has grown quite large over time.

*Puddles*
Large Dog (Riding)
Medium Animal
*Hit Dice:* 4d8+8 (26 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (+3 Dex, +6 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+6
*Attack:* Bite +7 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack:* Bite +7 melee (1d6+4)
*Special Attack:* Trip
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills:* Jump +9, Listen +6, Spot +6, Swim +4, Survival +3*
*Feats:* Alertness, Track, Weapon Focus (Bite)
*Combat*
*Trip (Ex):* A dog that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+3 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dog. 
*Skills:* Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Jump checks. *Riding dogs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Does the Ecomancer get bonus spell points based on high stats?
> 
> Also, what weapons can they use, and what are the limited to via armor?  Will shimmersilk be acceptable to cast druid spells in?
> 
> Also, any chance I could take the Ashbound feat from Eberron?  The Anti-arcane sentiment they have seems appropriate for the Ecomancer, and it fits my vision of her too.
> 
> Thoughts on a good animal companion would be good too.  Not a lot of good desert animals other than a camel, and, well, um, no.
> 
> Is the Ecomancer supposed to have Wild Empathy?



 I believe the effects of spellcasting stats are discussed in the Ecomancer class, but I'm not allowed to download anything at work, so I can't mention it for sure--I'll check when I get home.

Ecomancers are proficient with all nonmetal wizard and druid weapons (I have no idea why druids get scimitars, but they are out).  All armour gives them ASF, though Mojiin Greenweave armour specifically reduces ASF for Ecomancers more than anyone (I believe the number is 15%).  Shimmersilk is good for Ecomancers too because it has no ASF.

I don't know what the Ashbound feat does (would you believe I don't have any Eberron books? ), but keep in mind that the Ecomancer _is_ an arcane caster.

Animal companions--the few lush areas of Arris sometimes have non-desert animals, and I would suspect that a Naiad would enjoy those places.  Also, perhaps she found another companion on Amaranthia?

Ecomancers don't have Wild Empathy, but I think (can't remember--its either them or Preservers or both) that they may have another ability that makes animals and plants like them


----------



## Bront

ecomancer RAW said:
			
		

> Also, the Ecomancer gains bonus Spells Prepared from Intelligence and bonus Spell Points
> from Wisdom



Found it, I missed the "Bonus spell points" do to a word wrap issue in notepad   Bonus spell points are 1 per spell level gained from the atribute (1 per 1st level spell, 2 per second, ect)? Or as per the psionic rules?

Druids get Scimitars I think because of the curved shape like the crecent moon.  Technicaly, they can use any weapon but aren't trained in many, unlike armor, which is more restrictive.  She'll probably wear shimmersilk, it's pretty light.  She's got to worry about carying capacity.

Ashbound: Summoned Natures Ally creatures gain +3 luck bonus on attack, but requires you can spontaniously cast Summon Natures Ally.  The Ashbound believe that non-druidic magic is detrimental to the world in general, though some are a bit more extreme than others.  I was invisioning this more forcused against the dragonlords, but if you say no, I'll understand.

Cool, I'll ponder where she got hers then.  If i think of a non-standard animal that would fit as an L1 companion, I'll ask you about it.

Preservers get Wild Empathy.  Ecomancers don't get anything else, though they eventualy get wild shape.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Yup, Bonus Spell Points are as the XPH

Hmm...I'm thinking that Ashbound + Augment Summoning may be a little strong.  Selene would really slaughter with that   What's the flavour on where the luck bonus comes from, is it only on attacks against people the Ashbound don't like, or against everybody?

Yup, Ecomancers don't get Wild Empathy on purpose.  I checked it, and it is correct


----------



## Bront

Cool.

The flavor is that it's a simple luck bonus, but you need to be a member of the Ashbound druids, who think all forms of magic that isn't theirs (Arcane and Divine) is bad and unnaturaly.  (Technicaly, the book doesn't stat that their magic is an exception, and that they dislike all magic, but that's ironic given this feat, so I assume that's an oversight.)  It only applies to Summon Natures Ally, which this character will depend on a bit as she doesn't go into combat much herself (Note her -3 strength penalty).

K, figured I'd ask, it seemed somewhat appropriate.

I'll have to dig through the nymph stuff to pull out their stock racial abilities.  Are there feats you can take to activate their other inherant nymph abilities?

As a prior half-nymph, do I have anything odd? Or am I just a full nymph as far as everything is concerned?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> The flavor is that it's a simple luck bonus, but you need to be a member of the Ashbound druids, who think all forms of magic that isn't theirs (Arcane and Divine) is bad and unnaturaly.  (Technicaly, the book doesn't stat that their magic is an exception, and that they dislike all magic, but that's ironic given this feat, so I assume that's an oversight.)  It only applies to Summon Natures Ally, which this character will depend on a bit as she doesn't go into combat much herself (Note her -3 strength penalty).
> 
> K, figured I'd ask, it seemed somewhat appropriate.
> 
> I'll have to dig through the nymph stuff to pull out their stock racial abilities.  Are there feats you can take to activate their other inherant nymph abilities?
> 
> As a prior half-nymph, do I have anything odd? Or am I just a full nymph as far as everything is concerned?



 Sounds like the Ashbound feat is balanced by a roleplaying penalty / requirement in Eberron (hating all magic is a pretty big roleplaying penalty), so it probably wouldn't fit well outside of Eberron.

You get the other inherent Nymph abilities by multiclassing in the Nymph racial class.

As far as everything is concerned, you became a full Nymph


----------



## Bront

So no feats to activate your powers (like dragonmarks can be used in eberron without the class)?  Oh well.

I'll figure out a good 3rd feat for her then.

Oh, and I need money as I stated earlier


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So no feats to activate your powers (like dragonmarks can be used in eberron without the class)?  Oh well.
> 
> I'll figure out a good 3rd feat for her then.
> 
> Oh, and I need money as I stated earlier



 Would you like money and purchasing restrictions for Amaranthia or Valthas?


----------



## Bront

She's spent some time most reciently on Amaranthia, so from there.

Btw, is there a particular place I should work her towards in her background?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> She's spent some time most reciently on Amaranthia, so from there.
> 
> Btw, is there a particular place I should work her towards in her background?



Most any place will do--as for starting wealth in Seelyne: 8000, though you have no gold, and magic weapons and armour are very rare and extremely expensive, while wondrous items, rods, etc cost 75% (due to the prevalence of Enchantresses).


----------



## Bront

Cool, Shimmersilk, quarterstaves, and daggers are easy to come by at least I would think.

BTW, can an Ecomancer use a crossbow?  If she wants a ranged weapon, she definately doesn't want it to use her str for damage


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, Shimmersilk, quarterstaves, and daggers are easy to come by at least I would think.
> 
> BTW, can an Ecomancer use a crossbow?  If she wants a ranged weapon, she definately doesn't want it to use her str for damage



 Yup, Shimmersilk, quarterstaves, and daggers are easy to come by.

They cannot use crossbows due to all those complex metal parts--use the magic stone spell or something


----------



## Bront

Or just hope she never has to use a weapon 

I bought the most important item I could for her, her haversack   She can actualy carry a few things and not be under a moderate load now 

Not that she would, but are Bows acceptable for an ecomancer?  I always through Druids should be able to use them (They're crecent shape, and all natural).  Or are they acceptable but nor proficient?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Or just hope she never has to use a weapon
> 
> I bought the most important item I could for her, her haversack   She can actualy carry a few things and not be under a moderate load now
> 
> Not that she would, but are Bows acceptable for an ecomancer?  I always through Druids should be able to use them (They're crecent shape, and all natural).  Or are they acceptable but nor proficient?



 Good call on the haversack!  Bows are perfectly acceptable, but nonproficient, as you guessed


----------



## Bront

Ugly question, is the damage penalty multiplied by 1.5 on a two handed weapon?


----------



## Bront

Updated, check the crunch, I'll get a background up shortly


----------



## Bront

Ok, background done, and I stuck her in the RG 

She all good Rystil?  Did I mess anything up?  Let me know, otherwise she's ready to roll.

Who/what are we all waiting on then assuming I'm ready?

Sophist's Sage - Looks done
Unleashed's Warmage - Looks done
Keia's Champion - Looks done

Seeten's Dragonlord - She's gone 

Eonthar's Bladesinger - Needs finishing
Kalanyr's Arcanist - Not posted yet

Bront's Ecomancer - Done?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ugly question, is the damage penalty multiplied by 1.5 on a two handed weapon?



 I believe that it is not, as I seem to remember that the wording mentions 'bonus' .


----------



## Rystil Arden

> She all good Rystil?




Looks good to me


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Looks good to me



Of course she looks good, she's a nymph. But is the background ok?   

Great, glad to hear it.  *whips everyone else into gear*  Come on folks 



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Ouch, that was an unusually long net deprived period even for me. >_>. I've got most of my characters actually done in terms of mechanics I need to get the backgrounds properly done though, I'll try and get it done in the next couple of days if I'm not to late. Sorry guys.



Should be fine   I just got mine done (as you can see).

Hopefully Eonthar should be finished soon as well


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Here's Rystil's nymphs, with the Palmaids.



You should add the Nymph List to your Zipped Neospelljamming word file.

Rystil, Aurans say that their hair color and eye color vary with the winds they represent.  How so?  Usually wind is clear to me so I couldn't tell you which wind is colored what 

Question about multi-classing.  If you have 2 classes that qualify as fighter for freats like Specialization, do they stack for that purpose?  (IE, 4 levels of Marksman and 8 levels of amazon = 12 levels of fighter for feats).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You should add the Nymph List to your Zipped Neospelljamming word file.
> 
> Rystil, Aurans say that their hair color and eye color vary with the winds they represent.  How so?  Usually wind is clear to me so I couldn't tell you which wind is colored what
> 
> Question about multi-classing.  If you have 2 classes that qualify as fighter for freats like Specialization, do they stack for that purpose?  (IE, 4 levels of Marksman and 8 levels of amazon = 12 levels of fighter for feats).



 Yes, the levels stack--there is something about the four winds in one of these threads, and it was really pretty long, so I'd like to find it if possible instead of rewrite it--could someone with the Search feature help out?  I think one of the four groups was called Zephyrids.

Oh, by the way--where is the Misc +4 coming for Whinoa?  The Monk's Belt gives you the +1 AC from Monk level 3 but not the Wisdom to AC ability--and if this isn't correct (and I think I am correct), I officially houserule it to say that it is.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, the levels stack--there is something about the four winds in one of these threads, and it was really pretty long, so I'd like to find it if possible instead of rewrite it--could someone with the Search feature help out?  I think one of the four groups was called Zephyrids.




Searching...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Searching...




Found!



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, mythologically at least (if they has existed, which they don't):
> 
> Zephyrids would be associated with Spring and blooming, and thus they would get along well with Athousa.
> 
> Boreids would be associated with chill winds, cold, and winter, and a pale-violet coloured hair or eyes
> 
> Notids would be associated with autumn, change, and storms.
> 
> Eurids would be associated with warm winds, and summer, enjoying soaking the sun and having red/gold/yellow hair or eyes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Searching...



 Sweet--muchas gracias!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sweet--muchas gracias!




You're welcome.   When do you go on your vacation anyhow?  (Or better question is how long is your vacation going to be?)


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, the levels stack--there is something about the four winds in one of these threads, and it was really pretty long, so I'd like to find it if possible instead of rewrite it--could someone with the Search feature help out?  I think one of the four groups was called Zephyrids.
> 
> Oh, by the way--where is the Misc +4 coming for Whinoa?  The Monk's Belt gives you the +1 AC from Monk level 3 but not the Wisdom to AC ability--and if this isn't correct (and I think I am correct), I officially houserule it to say that it is.



The monk AC bonus ability includes adding Wisdom to AC, so that is indeed a houserule.


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> If the character is not a monk, she gains the AC and unarmed damage of a 5th-level monk. This AC bonus functions just like the monk’s AC bonus.



If that's the case, I may have to reexamine if she'd have the belt or not, which I thought was a better RP solution than bracers of AC.  I may still keep them (She has a hefty Dex), though that drops her AC by a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> The monk AC bonus ability includes adding Wisdom to AC, so that is indeed a houserule.
> 
> If that's the case, I may have to reexamine if she'd have the belt or not, which I thought was a better RP solution than bracers of AC. I may still keep them (She has a hefty Dex), though that drops her AC by a bit.



It functions like the Monk's AC Bonus ability, which (as it still should be) was a separate ability from the Wisdom to AC ability back in 3.0. I know that all of my classes specifically state them as separate abilities. If the designers meant to give Wisdom to AC with the Monk's Belt, then they are seriously dumber than I thought (the ability is rampantly overpowered for a magic item)--more likely, they didn't realise the implications of changing the Monk class feature on the Monk's Belt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, so you’re saying that a character with one "monkish" level is the one who really benefits from the Monk's Belt and not character with zero "monkish" levels?


----------



## Bront

Ok, if that's how you rule it, no big deal.

Trying to think of a good replacement for bracers that aren't... well... bracers.  I'm envisioning her wearing something either loose, breazy, and bracers don't quite fit into that... though they aren't that unreasonable.

Btw, I do have a clothing question in the other thread about her.  She want's something nymphy without being armor (Perhaps a shimersilk dress that's just a dress and not armor?)  I guess she could wear a shimersilk dress now that she doesn't have to worry about the monks belt, but the no armor thing sort of made sense for her personality (Armor is too confining of her skin, hard to feel the breaze).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, so you’re saying that a character with one "monkish" level is the one who really benefits from the Monk's Belt and not character with zero "monkish" levels?



 Nope, my ruling just stops it from being an absolute must-buy item for all unarmoured characters   It still gives a non-monk a huge number of benefits for its cost.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, if that's how you rule it, no big deal.
> 
> Trying to think of a good replacement for bracers that aren't... well... bracers.  I'm envisioning her wearing something either loose, breazy, and bracers don't quite fit into that... though they aren't that unreasonable.
> 
> Btw, I do have a clothing question in the other thread about her.  She want's something nymphy without being armor (Perhaps a shimersilk dress that's just a dress and not armor?)  I guess she could wear a shimersilk dress now that she doesn't have to worry about the monks belt, but the no armor thing sort of made sense for her personality (Armor is too confining of her skin, hard to feel the breaze).



 Get a Glimmergown or a Light Shimmersilk Shift (light shimmersilk doesn't give any armour benefits or detriments at all)


----------



## Bront

Cool 

If I were to buy a Shimersilk Dress, any reason that can't be like one of those micro-fiber dress thingys where part of the fabric is see-through/airaited?  How about a shift?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, my ruling just stops it from being an absolute must-buy item for all unarmoured characters   It still gives a non-monk a huge number of benefits for its cost.




RA, if you say so!   I just find it shockingly funny you can have the two conversations about the same magic item in less than two hours with two different players.   (granted I think the conversation you had with me was Bront's fault.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> If I were to buy a Shimersilk Dress, any reason that can't be like one of those micro-fiber dress thingys where part of the fabric is see-through/airaited?  How about a shift?



It probably doesn’t help you any but maybe RA can tell you about the firefly dress.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It probably doesn’t help you any but maybe RA can tell you about the firefly dress.



I've been told about it before (Isn't that the Glimmorgown? Or is that something more specific to Glamour?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been told about it before (Isn't that the Glimmorgown? Or is that something more specific to Glamour?)




It's a dress that Glamour made but I don't see that as an idea killer, thought it might be, as you cannot copyright an idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> If I were to buy a Shimersilk Dress, any reason that can't be like one of those micro-fiber dress thingys where part of the fabric is see-through/airaited?  How about a shift?



 No reason why it couldn't be, especially a light one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I've been told about it before (Isn't that the Glimmorgown? Or is that something more specific to Glamour?)



It is Glamour's own little variation on the Glimmergown.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's a dress that Glamour made but I don't see that as an idea killer, thought it might be, as you cannot copyright an idea.



 Except that nobody but Glamour knows how to make it--that usually makes it trickier


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Except that nobody but Glamour knows how to make it--that usually makes it trickier




Indeed it would.   I would like to think Molpe’s outfit was an original with few, if any, copies of it so that’s all fine with me…  Just thought I should toss the idea out.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No reason why it couldn't be, especially a light one.



I'll go with a regular dress and make it magical, which means that it's not a big deal if parts of it are see through (It will hide her naughty bits, not that she think so them as such, but it will be light and airy around the rest of the dress).  Actualy, I see it a bit more as a Bikini of sorts with torn cloth strips hanging down from the top and bottem, that flow with the wind a bit, but still offer her some protection (The midsection would be loose but go from the top to the bottom, so it wouldn't blow completely open).  It would let the air blow on her when she wants, give her protection, and give her a cool amazon look 

I updated her sheet btw.  Her AC got significantly better with the changed, but she's not as good at unarmed anymore   Oh well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I'll go with a regular dress and make it magical, which means that it's not a big deal if parts of it are see through (It will hide her naughty bits, not that she think so them as such, but it will be light and airy around the rest of the dress). Actualy, I see it a bit more as a Bikini of sorts with torn cloth strips hanging down from the top and bottem, that flow with the wind a bit, but still offer her some protection (The midsection would be loose but go from the top to the bottom, so it wouldn't blow completely open). It would let the air blow on her when she wants, give her protection, and give her a cool amazon look




That sounds pretty sweet   I haven't looked yet, but I suggest enhancing the dress with the Wondrous 'of Armour' property rather than the Magic Armour enhancement bonus due to the cap being higher


----------



## Bront

Cool, does that make it also a wonderous item?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, does that make it also a wonderous item?



 It makes it a Wondrous Item and not an armour at all, which will reduce the cost   Since the dress is the 'robe' slot, it can have any magic you like on it without paying an out-of-slot penalty 

Took a look at your character sheet--is the 18-20/x2 for all those weapons a typo? (I'll be the first to admit that the 9 and 8 are dangerously close)

Also, Humanoid (Male) is not an available Favoured Enemy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, Humanoid (Male) is not an available Favoured Enemy.




Dude.  That’s like having two different conversations about the two different things within two hours with the same two people…

So what is a good favored enemy for nymphs?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Dude. That’s like having two different conversations about the two different things within two hours with the same two people…
> 
> So what is a good favored enemy for nymphs?



It is pretty likely that most 1st-level Amazons who live on Amaranthia take FE: Fey, since that covers a whole lot of ground. Other than that, I could see them picking all sorts of different things as Favoured Enemies. I'll tell you what though: I'll let you pick two different specific humanoids as Favoured Enemies if you limit each to male-only, if you like (as long as I feel that given the choices, limiting to male-only is a fair limitation, so no picking humanoids that only have males, for instance).


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It makes it a Wondrous Item and not an armour at all, which will reduce the cost   Since the dress is the 'robe' slot, it can have any magic you like on it without paying an out-of-slot penalty
> 
> Took a look at your character sheet--is the 18-20/x2 for all those weapons a typo? (I'll be the first to admit that the 9 and 8 are dangerously close)
> 
> Also, Humanoid (Male) is not an available Favoured Enemy.



Probably a typo, I converted the sheet from someone with a Rapier, so I might have missed it.

The male was a placeholder.  I'm probably leaning towards magical beasts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what though: I'll let you pick two different specific humanoids as Favoured Enemies if you limit each to male-only, if you like (as long as I feel that given the choices, limiting to male-only is a fair limitation, so no picking humanoids that only have males, for instance).




I'll be more than willing to give that some honest thought but I would like to know why the Amazon hate men so much...  It's  a question that has vexed me for quite some time now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ah, does anyone know of a feat for like "dirty tactics" and what not...  You know, angry female, knee, male, male twitching on the floor holding himself...

So any idea of a feat for that? 

RA: [sblock]I sent ya an email about 3:30 with ability scores but I never got a reply.  Could I get a reply on that, please? [/sblock]


----------



## Bront

There's a cute feat called Defesnive Throw (CW).  Reqs: Dex 13, Combat Reflexes, Imprived Throw, Improved Unarmed Strike.  It lets you make an immediate trip attack against an opponent that misses you with a melee attack, but it counts as an attack of opertunity.

Kiai Shout(CW) requires Cha 13, and BAB +1.  3/day, you may shout to attempt to shake all opponents with fewer HD than you within 30' for 1d6 rounds.  Save is 10+1/2 level+cha.  Later with Greater Kiai Shout, which needs a BAB of +9, lets you panic opponents instead.

Haven't found a dirty fighting feat yet.

RA: This is for the Plague, but is the Brachiation(CA) feat ok?  Lets you swing through trees at normal land speed, reqs jump and climb of 4.  Just pondering it for a jungle Auran.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a cute feat called Defensive Throw (CW)




Yeah, that one is on my want list.   (lots of prerequisites for it.)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Kiai Shout(CW)




That one struck me as being rather interesting but I'm not sold on it yet. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Haven't found a dirty fighting feat yet.




I've seen it, I've seen a couple of them, but I'm not sure what book or if it was even in a WotC product...  :\


----------



## Bront

Probably not an WoTC product, unless it's in Modern, which doens't count.  I scoured all the books I have access too.

Improved Feint might be close.  Otherwise, it might be best to describe your unarmed attacks like that (particulary if you're monking it, where you can split unarmed and armed attacks up evenly)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably not an WoTC product, unless it's in Modern, which doens't count.  I scoured all the books I have access too.




Yeah, I need to go through all my books.  (Or better yet find out rather or not RA would entertain such a feat in general)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Improved Feint might be close.  Otherwise, it might be best to describe your unarmed attacks like that (particulary if you're monking it, where you can split unarmed and armed attacks up evenly)




Yeah unarmed attack and maybe the stunning first feat or one of the other fist feats...


----------



## Bront

I fliped through all the Complete and Races series, as well as UA (no feats in that one, been a while).  I also check the XPH, just in case.

Most of the other fist feats build off of stunning fist.  But, as an Amazon, you own't have a shortage of feats 

I'm going to migrate somewhere else for a bit, and be back in a few hours.  I'm guessing Rystil went to bed, which is fine.  He's been distracted of late, and understandably, he's got a lot going on here.

You have my e-mail if you want to spit any ideas my way from that, or I'll check up here before I go to bed (probably around 8-9 AM central time).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I fliped through all the Complete and Races series, as well as UA (no feats in that one, been a while).  I also check the XPH, just in case.




Yeah, I got a few other books I can check. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Most of the other fist feats build off of stunning fist.  But, as an Amazon, you own't have a shortage of feats




No, she really doesn't.  Even the "Monkish" classes I was looking at offered some interesting contributions.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I'm going to migrate somewhere else for a bit, and be back in a few hours.  I'm guessing Rystil went to bed, which is fine.  He's been distracted of late, and understandably, he's got a lot going on here.




Yeah, I'm guessing the same thing but RA didn't checkout with me, not that he needs to, I just haven't heard anything from him, and yeah he really does have alot going on.  :\ 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You have my e-mail if you want to spit any ideas my way from that, or I'll check up here before I go to bed (probably around 8-9 AM central time).




Will do, I'm about to go to bed also, so it will probably be in the morning before I get back to you on anything.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Will do, I'm about to go to bed also, so it will probably be in the morning before I get back to you on anything.



FYI, when I get head to work today, I won't have e-mail access.  So anytying you send me after 7 PM Central, I likely won't get.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, when I get head to work today, I won't have e-mail access.  So anytying you send me after 7 PM Central, I likely won't get.




Cool, any reason why you can browse the board but not get email?  (That just strikes me as unusual.)


----------



## Bront

I'm not sure if I'm supposed to browse the boards   

Honestly I haven't tried my e-mail, but since that is specificly mentioned, I figured I'd not try it.

I once got an NFL draft page blocked for erotic images content


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'm supposed to browse the boards




Oh, well I know I'm not suppose to...  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Honestly I haven't tried my e-mail, but since that is specificly mentioned, I figured I'd not try it.




Yeah, its mentioned here also but we do so anyways... (or at least I do)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I once got an NFL draft page blocked for erotic images content




Now that, is a tight end...


----------



## Bront

How's your Nymph coming BS?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> How's your Nymph coming BS?




It’s sort of in a holding pattern right now.   I need answers/conformation on some stuff.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront, you at home or are you working tonight?


----------



## Bront

Working


----------



## Bront

BS, you have e-mail


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, you have e-mail




I see that.   Unfortunately what I wanted to email you about i haven't finished and my wife is using the PC.  I'll talk to you about it tomorrow.


----------



## Bront

Np.


----------



## Bront

Rystil, if you get a chance, could you e-mail me (at home) an overview of Nymph Culture and terms?  I see BS has a few concepts of Nymphs and their culture that have unique enough aspects that I should probably read up on them a bit.  I think I've got a fairly good handle on things, but extra prep stuff never hurts.

I figure you probably passed a lot of stuff via e-mail so that'd be easier.  Don't worry if it's a jumble, I can sort through it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Rystil, if you get a chance, could you e-mail me (at home) an overview of Nymph Culture and terms?  I see BS has a few concepts of Nymphs and their culture that have unique enough aspects that I should probably read up on them a bit.  I think I've got a fairly good handle on things, but extra prep stuff never hurts.
> 
> I figure you probably passed a lot of stuff via e-mail so that'd be easier.  Don't worry if it's a jumble, I can sort through it.



 The key problem with that is that the info on the culture is probably lost among endless e-mails on other issues :\  Either way, I think I'm going to finally go to sleep, but it looks like I've fixed my network, since it hasn't booted me for a while this time  Yay!  Shards of Memory still needs updating, but I'm just so tired...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The key problem with that is that the info on the culture is probably lost among endless e-mails on other issues :\  Either way, I think I'm going to finally go to sleep, but it looks like I've fixed my network, since it hasn't booted me for a while this time  Yay!  Shards of Memory still needs updating, but I'm just so tired...



Sorite.  Just send me anything you can (BS can as well).  I mostly want some cultural info on the sister relationships, half-nymphs and becoming a full nymph, and perhaps a bit more indepth cultural blurbs about the 3 types of amarathians (At least I think there are 3)

Night, see you tomorow in SoM hopefully


----------



## Bront

So, who needs to finish anything to start this one and can Rystil kick them into gear to be finshed by the time he returns?


----------



## unleashed

Kalanyr needs to finish and/or post his Arcanist, and Eonthar has a few finishing touches to make (name, languages, spells, appearance, personality, background), but apart from that it looks like we're ready to go.


----------



## Bront

Cool.  Hustle up Kalanyr and Eonthar (He's in DT, might want to remind him there).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> So, who needs to finish anything to start this one and can Rystil kick them into gear to be finshed by the time he returns?




I'm down to being an alternate but I need my unanswered questions from before answered and I also need about two weeks to get the character done.


----------



## Bront

Anyone know if Kalanyr is still in?  He posted he'd get his character up once, then no word from him again.

First 6
Sophist's Sage - Done 
Seeten's Dragonlord - Long gone 
Unleashed's Warmage - Done 
Eonthar's Bladesinger - Needs finishing
Keia's Champion - Done 
Kalanyr's Arcanist - Limbo

Alts -
Bront's Ecomancer - Done and In 
BS's Amazon? - Moving accross the US , possibly In depending on Kalanyr and/or Eothar.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS's Amazon? - Moving accross the US , possibly In depending on Kalanyr and/or Eothar.




Technically I haven't even left Bremerton WA yet...  I just don't have anything in my apartment anymore and have lots of stuff to do between now and Tuesday.  (Tuesday morning is when we start our move.)


----------



## Bront

Yeah, but if it's on your comp, and your comp is moving...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if it's on your comp, and your comp is moving...



Yeah, but I’m a _professional_ computer geek…  I have my _desktop_ computer hooked into the TV at the hotel.  (I even have my PC sound piped through the TV too!)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Anyone know if Kalanyr is still in?  He posted he'd get his character up once, then no word from him again.




Link 

He's gone again...  I'll finish the mechanics of my character, or at least as much as possible, here very soon.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Link
> 
> He's gone again...  I'll finish the mechanics of my character, or at least as much as possible, here very soon.



So we're waiting for Eonthar?  Can someone from DT flag him down?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Him, me, and of course RA. 

I should be able to get my character done on Wednesday.  (or at least the overview write-up for RA to look at.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I should be able to get my character done on Wednesday.  (or at least the overview write-up for RA to look at.)




The overview is done.   (I sent it via email.)

Oh on a side note I had a truly crazy dream last night where I was writing up an epic, level 25, character for RA's Spelljamming setting...  I think it's a sign.  

(But probably just a sign of my insanity.)


----------



## Bront

Cool  (On the being done thing, not the insanity thing, that's just expected)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool  (On the being done thing, not the insanity thing, that's just expected)




Hey epic level spell jamming is a darn good idea!   (As far as any epic idea goes that is.  )


----------



## Bront

I have several ideas of things to do with epic campaigns, most of them are not forum permissable


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I have several ideas of things to do with epic campaigns, most of them are not forum permissable



Why not and how so?


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why not and how so?



They all involve places where you can stick the epic rules (I really detest them).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> They all involve places where you can stick the epic rules (I really detest them).



Besides the comment of hating the default epic rules, which I agree with, I’m not sure I follow your statement...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> They all involve places where you can stick the epic rules (I really detest them).



 The epic rules only work (and you can get them to work) if you follow some safety precautions beforehand.

Precaution #1: Don't let it get too high

The epic rules claim that they can handle any level, but they totally disintegrate around 40 or so, so set a cap in advance.  If a character reaches that cap, I give them a few other interesting options (other than adding a new level) that they can use for their new XP.

Precaution #2: NEVER start a campaign epic

Allowing your players to create epic characters from scratch is a recipe for doom.  Epic characters vary so much in power level and capabilities that you have to play it up from low levels to get to know the characters if you want a shot in hell of running appropriate challenges (this worked for my current tabletop group, which has gone epic just barely and started at level 1).

Precaution #3: DO NOT ALLOW NON-EPIC ITEMS THAT BOOST SPELLCRAFT (and for that matter, it is probably a good idea to cap all skill-boosting non-epic items to the ones in the DMG)

The skill-boosting items ruin the dynamics of a number of unopposed skills, but Spellcraft, which controls epic spellcasting, is by far the most dangerous.

Precaution #4: Read the epic rules carefully

Many problems with the epic rules come from players who read the rules unthoroughly or else read them fine but wish to hoodwink an unwary GM.  For example, dealing massive backlash damage to cast a powerful epic spell that will give them some huge permanent benefit, then healing off the damage (if you look carefully, the backlash damage actually applies for each round of the spell's duration, so this will not work).

I'll think of more eventually


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The epic rules only work (and you can get them to work) if you follow some safety precautions beforehand.




I don't know...  I've had alot of fun with one epic game (which started at epic level) but that was basically just characters and not so much combat/mechanics.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Precaution #2: NEVER start a campaign epic.




I couldn't agree more.  My big issues with epic characters is just how much money they have and just how little is wasted over the course of their adventuring career if you start them at such a high level.

I also agree with it cause you need a very good reason to bind such a group of characters together and it gets lost if you simply start them at said level.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I couldn't agree more. My big issues with epic characters is just how much money they have and just how little is wasted over the course of their adventuring career if you start them at such a high level.
> 
> I also agree with it cause you need a very good reason to bind such a group of characters together and it gets lost if you simply start them at said level.



Aye.  My current 1st-level-gone-epic group is dirt poor (they have one member who stole 2 million gold worth of stuff from them though, so it isn't their fault), and they definitely have a good reason to adventure together


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Besides the comment of hating the default epic rules, which I agree with, I’m not sure I follow your statement...



Most of the places I would suggest sticking the epic rules are not particularly grandma friendly.

I'm perfectly happy to retire around 20th level, or continuing to use the normal rules instead of the shift towards epic, though I've never gone past 20th.

My one experience trying to create a 30th level character was just nightmarish.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> My one experience trying to create a 30th level character was just nightmarish.




Oh, I remember.  But it was really only so bad because it broke Rystil Guideline #2


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I remember.  But it was really only so bad because it broke Rystil Guideline #2



Well, that and I was told to "Munchkin out", which gave me a headache, and taught me how much abused Polymorph can be.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, that and I was told to "Munchkin out", which gave me a headache, and taught me how much abused Polymorph can be.



 Yup, attempting to break the epic system (or the normal system) make both less fun to play.  The epic is only worse in that regard due to the fact that there are more options and thus more exploits


----------



## Bront

On a completely unrelated note to that,

How close are we to actualy playing in Diplomatic Immunity?  I tried summoning Eonthar again, it didn't work last time though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> On a completely unrelated note to that,
> 
> How close are we to actualy playing in Diplomatic Immunity?  I tried summoning Eonthar again, it didn't work last time though.



 Once I have everyone's character concept, I can begin tout de suite


----------



## Bront

Cool.  Someone Kick Eonthar 

Plague should be close too, though that's waiting for a class or two I believe.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Someone Kick Eonthar
> 
> Plague should be close too, though that's waiting for a class or two I believe.



 Plague is waiting for the Spellsworn class, I believe, for Eonthar's character.  I really should have knocked that off during vacation, but editing questions took all my free time.  Darn kids today and their poorly written questions


----------



## Keia

Although he was on-line earlier today, Eonthar hasn't posted anything since the end of July (July 27th).  Perhaps a private e-mail would work to see if everything is okay?

Keia


----------



## Bront

Go nuts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Although he was on-line earlier today, Eonthar hasn't posted anything since the end of July (July 27th).  Perhaps a private e-mail would work to see if everything is okay?




Sounds like a wonderful idea...  Go for it *moderator*. 

On my own news, it’s all very good.  My concept, minus some minor background details, is approved so I can knock out all the mechanics and I’ve got an all day wait for the phone company tomorrow so I should have plenty of time to get a lot of it done.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sounds like a wonderful idea...  Go for it *moderator*.



Would love to - had no e-mail addy 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Would love to - had no e-mail addy




It’s in the moderator control panel.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Totally missed that until just now--congratulations Keia!


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Totally missed that until just now--congratulations Keia!




Thanks!  Still learning the ropes, though.  Like moderator control panels and stuff. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Still learning the ropes, though.  Like moderator control panels and stuff.




Yeah...   I'm not sure if I'm suppose to have access though.  I use to have visible access to it but that's disappeared so I might be backdooring it.

Email sent.  (To Eonthar)


----------



## Keia

Thanks BS.  I tried getting the e-mail and it said no.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks BS.  I tried getting the e-mail and it said no.




No prob.  I emailed you how to get into the mod panel.

Hey, ah does anyone remember what thread had the talk about males being favored enemies? (if so a link to the thread would be nice.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey, ah does anyone remember what thread had the talk about males being favored enemies? (if so a link to the thread would be nice.)



Found. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what though: I'll let you pick two different specific humanoids as Favoured Enemies if you limit each to male-only, if you like (as long as I feel that given the choices, limiting to male-only is a fair limitation, so no picking humanoids that only have males, for instance).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, I have such a silly question I'm probably better of not even asking it but...  well.  You do not know till you try. 

Ascetic Hunter (Complete Adventurer: page 105) Will you allow it?  (It allows one to add monk/ranger levels together to figure out unarmed strike damage and it also allows you to take your bonus favored enemy damage and add up to half of it to the DC of your stunning fist attack.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I have such a silly question I'm probably better of not even asking it but...  well.  You do not know till you try.
> 
> Ascetic Hunter (Complete Adventurer: page 105) Will you allow it?  (It allows one to add monk/ranger levels together to figure out unarmed strike damage and it also allows you to take your bonus favored enemy damage and add up to half of it to the DC of your stunning fist attack.)



 I'm going to say 'No' on that one, simply because it was one of those feats designed to allow multiclassing with Monk that I think is a tad overpowered with my gestalts.  That said, I would allow the feat in a normal game (I'm thinking of starting a normal game in one of my other homebrew worlds some day, but not right now )


----------



## Keia

Just let me know before or when you do! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Just let me know before or when you do!
> 
> Keia



 Will do!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to say 'No' on that one, simply because it was one of those feats designed to allow multiclassing with Monk that I think is a tad overpowered with my gestalts.




Just "No"  Wow...  I was thinking along the line as "hell no"  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That said, I would allow the feat in a normal game (I'm thinking of starting a normal game in one of my other homebrew worlds some day, but not right now )




It still strikes me as being rather powerful in a normal game but I guess maybe its not...  A monk/ranger multiclass character doesn't scare me too much.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Just let me know before or when you do!




Same here.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to say 'No' on that one, simply because it was one of those feats designed to allow multiclassing with Monk that I think is a tad overpowered with my gestalts. That said, I would allow the feat in a normal game (I'm thinking of starting a normal game in one of my other homebrew worlds some day, but not right now   )






			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Just let me know before or when you do!
> 
> Keia




That's right Rystil you'll always have the same players in your games.   

Me too, me too!


----------



## Rystil Arden

> It still strikes me as being rather powerful in a normal game but I guess maybe its not... A monk/ranger multiclass character doesn't scare me too much.




Indeed, it is powerful, but your assessment of the monk/ranger is exactly why I'd allow it.  It's the same reason that the Mystic Theurge is definitely balanced.  They were created to help players who want to play something that the game rules eviscerate.  Now, is creating feats and PrCs to fix the fact that certain choices are unplayable the best solution?  Probably not.  Even so, it works, so I allow them.  Now if they made a feat that let you stack fighter levels with barbarian for purposes of raging, I would nix it


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right Rystil you'll always have the same players in your games.
> 
> Me too, me too!



 I guess I should take it as an honour.  Either that or people are just willing to put up with my many faults because I'm pretty fast


----------



## unleashed

Yes all of that , plus I really need to prebook games as I usually arrive late to sign up as everyone posts new games while I'm sleeping.   

Anyway enough of this smalltalk, your crowning glory of 10,000 posts could have been your reply to me in SoM, but you decided sleep was more important...back to work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Probably not.  Even so, it works, so I allow them.  Now if they made a feat that let you stack fighter levels with barbarian for purposes of raging, I would nix it




That's a scary one also but I as thinking of the evils of a Rogue 19/Monk 1 that was doing 2d10 damage on an unarmed attack.  (9d6 on a surprise)


----------



## Keia

Yeah, I think BS got the 10,000th post - answering a question.

Congrats on 10K, Rystil!!

Keia


----------



## unleashed

It's really quite scary...10,000 posts in just over 6 months.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Anyway enough of this smalltalk, your crowning glory of 10,000 posts could have been your reply to me in SoM, but you decided sleep was more important...back to work.




Oh yeah, congrats on 10K.  As I predicted what seems like nearly a year ago has come true.  You have beet Mark to 10K posts.  Congrats!


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes all of that , plus I really need to prebook games as I usually arrive late to sign up as everyone posts new games while I'm sleeping.
> 
> Anyway enough of this smalltalk, your crowning glory of 10,000 posts could have been your reply to me in SoM, but you decided sleep was more important...back to work.



 I waited on 9,999 on purpose, but then this morning I forgot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> It's really quite scary...10,000 posts in just over 6 months.



He's a machine...


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> It's really quite scary...10,000 posts in just over 6 months.



 Very scary to me too   Thanks for the congratulations guys!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's a scary one also but I as thinking of the evils of a Rogue 19/Monk 1 that was doing 2d10 damage on an unarmed attack.  (9d6 on a surprise)



 The 2d10 doesn't bother me that much--any level 20 Rogue worth his salt would have managed to get a really sweet weapon by then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, congrats on 10K.  As I predicted what seems like nearly a year ago has come true.  You have beet Mark to 10K posts.  Congrats!



 Well he *did* stop posting on that account at 9,999 and make a new one (Mark CMG)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The 2d10 doesn't bother me that much--any level 20 Rogue worth his salt would have managed to get a really sweet weapon by then.



Weapons can be disarmed or sundered. (Besides there are items to make those fists into even better weapons.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well he *did* stop posting on that account at 9,999 and make a new one (Mark CMG)



So...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The 2d10 doesn't bother me that much--any level 20 Rogue worth his salt would have managed to get a really sweet weapon by then.



Not to mention that you loose several of the other monk bonuses, and flury is still at -2 for 1 extra attack then, so a full blown monk can kick your tail in unarmed still.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Not to mention that you loose several of the other monk bonuses, and flury is still at -2 for 1 extra attack then, so a full blown monk can kick your tail in unarmed still.



 Right, and the Rogue dual-wielding Speed Lightblades is going to be making 8 attacks per round, for 1d6 base 10d6 Sneak each (so 88d6 + 8 times whatever other bonuses) while the Rogue/Monk gets 4 unarmeds for 2d10 + 10d6 Sneak each (so 8d10 + 40d6 + 4 times whatever other bonuses)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, Vaelysh right?  Not Vaerysh?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, Vaelysh right?  Not Vaerysh?



 Yup, must be a typo.


----------



## unleashed

Guess I'll edit that now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Guess I'll edit that now.



Oh!  Here's something else I got via email that could probably be added.   

>> > I imagine that communication, due to magic, moves far quicker than the ships do?

Not as quickly as you would expect, but somewhat faster.  This is due to the inability to send messages across the Crystal Spheres.  However, courier ships outfitted with mages can allow messages to go much more quickly using the following strategy:

Courier ships stand ready to receive messages at the edge of a crystal sphere. Once they receive a message, they depart for a nearby Crystal Sphere through the phlogiston and once they enter, send a message to another courier ship on the other side.  Repeat the process until the message reaches its intended target.  This can still take a while, but in well-traveled areas, it is usually two to seven times faster than travel.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh, for all those really creative types I could use some help on a surname for a Palmaid, aka a Palm Tree Nymph.

I would like for it to be, for lack of a better word, "perky" if possible.  (Like Lilypetals or Flowerbed.)

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## unleashed

Now the big question...where to put it in the document?

As for the palmiad how about...Palmfrond.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Now the big question...where to put it in the document?
> 
> As for the palmiad how about...Palmfrond.



 Speaking of the document...now I have people at home pestering me to publish this stuff too, but since one of them is a pretty good artist, I told him that he needs to make me pictures first--I'll see if I get any


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay, quick question for all you players.  (RA need not reply, he's already done so via email.) but I have a character that was a gladiator against her will and I'm having difficulty on figure out which levels to go with.

I wrote her up originally as a Amazon 2/Gladator 1 but now I'm not so sure as she hated her time as a gladiator and will never level again in the class so please keep that in mind when you answer this question.

She has reason to feel guilt at her time in the ring, and also for how it changed her, would you as a player be satisfied with just roleplaying it out by taking an Amazon 2/Gladator 1?

Or would you want mechanics to be involved also, aka Battle’s Euphoria, and have her truly changed/corrupted by her experience in the ring? (Amazon 1/Gladator 2)

So which would it be?


----------



## unleashed

Well I'll wreck your little poll completely and go for a third option, that of Amazon 3 and roleplay the gladiator experience entirely. After all, class mechanics only describe what you learned, not what you did. Unless of course they mind controlled her and forced her to train in the gladiator way, they'd probably be happier for the spectators to see a different fighting style than what they're used to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'll wreck your little poll completely and go for a third option, that of Amazon 3 and roleplay the gladiator experience entirely. After all, class mechanics only describe what you learned, not what you did.




Interesting way to do things and you didn't wreck the poll in my mind but the gladiator class is solidly built and has a number of mechanics that I think any gladiator would need to survive in the pit, like hand to hand combat, and entertain the crowd, like a signature move,  To be honest the only thing missing is a free exotic weapon proficiency in a less than perfect killing weapon.  AKA one that causes lots of blood to be spilled, or hinders an opponent, but isn't truly as fatal as a real weapon.  A net is a good example of this.)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Interesting way to do things and you didn't wreck the poll in my mind but the gladiator class is solidly built and has a number of mechanics that I think any gladiator would need to survive in the pit, like hand to hand combat, and entertain the crowd, like a signature move,  To be honest the only thing missing is a free exotic weapon proficiency in a less than perfect killing weapon.  AKA one that causes lots of blood to be spilled, or hinders an opponent, but isn't truly as fatal as a real weapon.  A net is a good example of this.)




Damn, and here I was trying to be disruptive.   

Unarmed combat would be useful, but not necessary. The spectators want to see a lot of blood not two people beating each other. If it concerns you though, take the Improved Unarmed Strike feat and work from the concept that you were forced to learn it to stay alive in the arena.

As for entertaining the crowd, I see a signature move as something someone who wants to be there would perfect (hence their actual Gladiator training). I'm sure an Amazon's combat style would be different enough all on it's own, add to that the fact she doesn't want to be there and it's fun for everyone (except the Amazon of course).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

*shrug* I guess we just don't see it the same way then.   Thanks for reply though.


----------



## unleashed

Not a problem, there's always room for a difference of opinion with concepts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not a problem, there's always room for a difference of opinion with concepts.



 Truer words where never spoken.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...the signal for that weird network that I'm leeching is fading for now--I wonder if this post will even work.  I hope Comcast fixes the cable soon--looks like I'
ll be gone again in a moment...Curses!  Not enough time to update everything.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Slacker...  

In other news SBC didn't get my phone line installed again today....  UGH!


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Slacker...
> 
> In other news SBC didn't get my phone line installed again today....  UGH!



Why I'm glad I don't have a land line


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Why I'm glad I don't have a land line



Well we already have one line, I just don't want to tie up the main line like that...


----------



## Keia

As for the level thing, BS.  I would go with the Amazon 2/ Gladiator 1.  Remember that you are half-way between 3rd and 4th in your experience so your next level could be gladiator as well.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> As for the level thing, BS.  I would go with the Amazon 2/ Gladiator 1.  Remember that you are half-way between 3rd and 4th in your experience so your next level could be gladiator as well.




Unfortunately she didn’t enjoy being a gladiator so there will be no next level as a gladiator for her…  (At least if she starts a free woman, which I think she would have too for the game to ever progress as a group.)

Still voting for Am 2/Glad 1?


----------



## Keia

Ultimately it depends completely on your interpretation of the range of experience she learned inside the pits as compared to that learned prior to entering the pits, assuming all she learned in the pits was gladitorial training.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Ultimately it depends completely on your interpretation of the range of experience she learned inside the pits as compared to that learned prior to entering the pits, assuming all she learned in the pits was gladitorial training.




You're not really helping me, you know?  (I’ll give it more thought.  Background and such still need to be finished.)


----------



## Bront

BS, keep in mind that just because she doesn't plan on returning to being a gladiator in the pits doesn't mean she can't hone skills she learned in the pits.  It doesn't matter how you aquired them, it's how you use them.  Perhaps she appretiates the few skills she learnd there enough to try to hone them, which works for an Amazon and a Gladiator.


----------



## unleashed

He thinks we're trying to help...so this time I'll help (within the choices given).   

Go for the Amazon 1/Gladiator 2 combination...that way she can feel really bad about being a gladiator, and show everyone how bad she's become, as she tries to get her life back on track outside the arena.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Go for the Amazon 1/Gladiator 2 combination...that way she can feel really bad about being a gladiator, and show everyone how bad she's become, as she tries to get her life back on track outside the arena.




Thanks.   Someone finally just gave me their opinion.   (That's also pretty much my opinion on it also.)


----------



## Bront

Oh, you wanted an answer..

Go Ninja 2/Pirate 1


----------



## unleashed

I gave you an opinion before...it just didn't fit within your parameters.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, you wanted an answer..
> 
> Go Ninja 2/Pirate 1




Same advice in two threads Bront, that's getting old.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Same advice in two threads Bront, that's getting old.



No, this works better since neither is a PrC.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> No, this works better since neither is a PrC.




Not really, as you have to twist Rystil's arm until he belives your story for getting training in classes from two different cultures.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not really, as you have to twist Rystil's arm until he belives your story for getting training in classes from two different cultures.



Come on, what DM would ever stand in the way of someone creating a Ninja Pirate?       Hee-Arrgh!


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Come on, what DM would ever stand in the way of someone creating a Ninja Pirate?       Hee-Arrgh!




Don't leave out the dinosaur part...dinosaur ninja pirates...hmmm.


----------



## Bront

That's dinosaur-riding mutant ninja pirates to you Mr.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> As for the level thing, BS.  I would go with the Amazon 2/ Gladiator 1.  Remember that you are half-way between 3rd and 4th in your experience so your next level could be gladiator as well.
> 
> Keia



 This is pretty much exactly what I had said previously via e-mail.  Even though the player always (well usually--they might have Fang of Lolth or something) selects the next level, perhaps the character has no choice but to get one more in Gladiator due to the 50% XP already accumulated.


----------



## unleashed

Of course the 50% XP gained between 3rd and 4th level could have been gained since escaping the arena.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This is pretty much exactly what I had said previously via e-mail.  Even though the player always (well usually--they might have Fang of Lolth or something) selects the next level, perhaps the character has no choice but to get one more in Gladiator due to the 50% XP already accumulated.



Are you forcing my character to pick Gladiator at next level then?   (Not that I'm big on that sort of president but if it’s just this one character for this one game I could live with it.  Though like I said in that one email I would like for it to come quick and she needs to stay angry.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course the 50% XP gained between 3rd and 4th level could have been gained since escaping the arena.



Yeah, I've put some feelers out at what point RA wants the character to be at, free, in the pits, somewhere in between, and haven't really gotten a solid answer.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you forcing my character to pick Gladiator at next level then?   (Not that I'm big on that sort of president but if it’s just this one character for this one game I could live with it.  Though like I said in that one email I would like for it to come quick and she needs to stay angry.)



 I'm not, but I'm saying that you, as a player, certainly can.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not, but I'm saying that you, as a player, certainly can.



Then I think she would drop the class as quickly as possible and there’s no reason for her to take one more level in it. (Without significant IC force/reason to do so)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've put some feelers out at what point RA wants the character to be at, free, in the pits, somewhere in between, and haven't really gotten a solid answer.)




I believe that's pretty much up to you...as for keeping her angry I'm sure just the sight of my character will do that.  

Edit: I can just feel a stowaway or kidnap situation brewing in Rystil's mind now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I believe that's pretty much up to you...as for keeping her angry I'm sure just the sight of my character will do that.



To be honest I've not gone and looked at the RG in a long time...  *runs to look* 

Oh yeah, your character happens to be her favored enemy!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh, I'm curious to know if a category for Spelljamming would be useful?

And is Seeten the only offically dropped PC in the RG right now?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And is Seeten the only offically dropped PC in the RG right now?




As far as I can remember, yes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> As far as I can remember, yes.



Thanks.   I edited his RG post to reflect that.  (Without removing the character sheet it self.)


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm curious to know if a category for Spelljamming would be useful?
> 
> And is Seeten the only offically dropped PC in the RG right now?



Eonthar will likely be if he doesn't respond to the e-mail soon.  Looks like he disapeared


----------



## unleashed

Eonthar was on yesterday, perhaps he's just busy.  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Eonthar will likely be if he doesn't respond to the e-mail soon.  Looks like he disapeared



Aye, he’s been online since I’ve sent the email so I really do not know what’s going on…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Eonthar was on yesterday, perhaps he's just busy.  :\



Well he hasn’t posted since 07-27-05, 07:38 PM (One month ago) and his last IC post was three days before that…


----------



## Bront

I don't trust the last online thing, as it doesn't seem to work right.  I've seen too many people who have droped off with no word but keep coming online for months afterwards (Seeten, Two, Eonthar just to name 3 off the top of my head)  Two wasn't supposed to have internet access and he was still showing up for a week.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't trust the last online thing, as it doesn't seem to work right.




No it works.  Trust me it does.   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I've seen too many people who have droped off with no word but keep coming online for months afterwards (Seeten, Two, Eonthar just to name 3 off the top of my head)  Two wasn't supposed to have internet access and he was still showing up for a week.




Two might have had ENworld as his homepage and someone else had access to that PC...  As for the rest of it, it happenig once is too many times but sadly it’s an all to common affair.

Edit: Though for now I'm not willing to say that is what happened here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I got alot of my character's background finished tonight.   I emailed it to RA so hopefully what needs to be approved will soon be approved and then I can show it to the rest of you.   (With maybe a quick preview for unleashed since our characters should be interesting around each other.  )


----------



## Bront

Could someone give me a rundown of how the "Sister" caste works in the Amarathian culture?  IE Who is a sister, true sister, honorary sister, half-sister, brother-sister, etc... and how sisters are viewed in the amarathian culture compaired to just another amarathian?   I need it for two different characters.  I think I sort of understand, but just want to make sure.

Or course, I could be trying to base it on Molpe's odd view of things, so realy, any help would be nice (And could be added to the docs).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Or course, I could be trying to base it on Molpe's odd view of things, so realy, any help would be nice (And could be added to the docs).




I think I'm offended!  Though I freely admit I cannot answer that as well as RA could.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think I'm offended!  Though I freely admit I cannot answer that as well as RA could.



I thought I remebered you talking about Molpe having a strange view on things.  I know she talks about sisters a lot.

The big problem is that most of the info is in E-mails between you and RA, so it's hidden from us all.  (That's why I avoid e-mailing when a question I ask may anwer someone elses question).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought I remebered you talking about Molpe having a strange view on things.  I know she talks about sisters a lot.




She has an abnormally high number of true sisters, something that was explained not to long ago, but for the most part she calls all females sisters.  All nymphs/Seelie in Seelyne are considered sisters though so it’s rather a habit than anything else.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The big problem is that most of the info is in E-mails between you and RA, so it's hidden from us all.  (That's why I avoid e-mailing when a question I ask may anwer someone elses question).




I do what I have to do to get the answer I need. Usually the answers I get spawn alot of questions and those get viewed as being augmentative so I'm pretty much back to doing everything in private. *shrug*

I’m sorry if that bothers you.


----------



## Bront

True sisters being different how?  (One said character could have the odd mother-sister, well, 2 actualy).

No bother at all, and I understand some people prefer others to not know much about their character.  I just happen to not be one of those people, so I'm pretty open unless there's a reason not to be (GM says "Keep this secret").

Hense I ask questions in the open   No biggie.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Note:  This is only accurate for Seelyne 

Sister: Term of affection given to all other Seelie Nymphs as well as any other woman a Nymph considers a friendly peer. 

First Sister: Rare term used between Nymphs that share the same mother.

Soul Sister: A close friend and/or lover, the male version is Soul Brother.  It is a step between Sister and True Sister.

Soul Mother: One part mother, one part Soul Sister--Nymphs born from parthenogenesis always have a Soul Mother, whereas those who are born from a Nymph mother sometimes do not, though the birth mother often honours a Soul Sister or True Sister by naming her the Soul Mother.

True Sister: Someone who's heart is bound to her true sister, and their souls sing together in perfect harmony.  A True Sister is a rare find, and it is a relationship to be treasured.  It is by no means exclusive of other Sisters, however, or even other True Sisters.


----------



## Bront

Cool.  I thought Nymphs were born of Amarathia sometimes.  Do those have soul mothers?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I thought Nymphs were born of Amarathia sometimes.  Do those have soul mothers?



 I used the word parthenogenesis in a weird sense--the unfertilised mother in this case would be Amaranthia itself.  That's why the Soul Mother came into being--to help raise the Nymphs born from Amaranthia who have no birth mother and teach them the ways of Seelyne.


----------



## Bront

Cool.

Check Whinoah's background, make sure it works.  I can adjust terms as needed, but want to make sure that it's somewhat feasable.  Obviously post in the Plague thread about it (or e-mail me if you want).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Unleashed I would like to show you my character’s background.  I’ll send it to your email address in your profile so keep an eye out for it, okay?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed I would like to show you my character’s background.  I’ll send it to your email address in your profile so keep an eye out for it, okay?




Read and reply sent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Read and reply sent.




Replied myself.    (I think RA has plans for a third so we might want to talk in here now that I think about it.   )


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Replied myself.    (I think RA has plans for a third so we might want to talk in here now that I think about it.   )




Replied again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Replied again.



As did I.  (since it wasn't specific to what we're "planning" here.  )


----------



## Eonthar

Hi, sorry that I have been gone so long, life has been really hectic in the last few weeks. Unfortunately it does not look like this will be changing at any time in the near future, so I will be forced to retire from this game and give up my spot to the next alternate.

Again, I am sorry for the prolonged absence.

Eonthar


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh RA.  I do need to know what money and such to use for Lyssa...  (I would imagine it would be the Praetorian system/discounts as I imagine she would have been disarmed long ago but I would also be happy if she just had some items and not truly the amount of money a 3rd level character should/would have.)

Edit: Also what are the types of armor that is preferred for gladiator combat?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil, how much would it cost to buy Lyssa from whoever owns her?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, how much would it cost to buy Lyssa from whoever owns her?



But your character is a married man!


----------



## unleashed

I've decided to start my own gladiator stable.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, how much would it cost to buy Lyssa from whoever owns her?



 Slaves are quite expensive, especially exotic ones like Lyssa (probably on the order of 2 to 5 thousand Gold Archons, which are worth twice as much as the common gold piece), but I just may have an NPC who could help you front some of the cost


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've decided to start my own gladiator stable.



 Oh I have no doubt it’s a stable of something…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Slaves are quite expensive, especially exotic ones like Lyssa (probably on the order of 2 to 5 thousand Gold Archons, which are worth twice as much as the common gold piece), but I just may have an NPC who could help you front some of the cost



Oh this should be classic…   (And just who's side are you on RA?  )

I do have one curious question now.  If my character is about to be bought by someone else maybe we should start at that point in the game?  (It’s pretty major…  but I do understand if it’s to far away.)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Slaves are quite expensive, especially exotic ones like Lyssa (probably on the order of 2 to 5 thousand Gold Archons, which are worth twice as much as the common gold piece), but I just may have an NPC who could help you front some of the cost




Oh come on...she's a broken slave now who's never going to fight the same way again...surely we could knock off a few thousand and then I'll have enough from my winnings (betting on Lyssa of course) to buy her. Then it's like she bought her own freedom.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh come on...she's a broken slave now who's never going to fight the same way again...




She's a what?   (What a smootie you are.   )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I think this got lost in the suffle... 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh RA.  I do need to know what money and such to use for Lyssa...  (I would imagine it would be the Praetorian system/discounts as I imagine she would have been disarmed long ago but I would also be happy if she just had some items and not truly the amount of money a 3rd level character should/would have.)
> 
> Edit: Also what are the types of armor that iare preferred for gladiator combat?


----------



## unleashed

I don't think it go lost in the shuffle...I think he's telling you something...no equipment perhaps.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh I have no doubt it’s a stable of something…




You're right, it's a beautiful harem of bodygaurds to protect me from my wife.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't think it go lost in the shuffle...I think he's telling you something...no equipment perhaps.



Wow, another naked character for me.  Who would have thought it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're right, it's a beautiful harem of bodygaurds to protect me from my wife.




Pervert... 

or it could be to protect you from your newest slave...


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, another naked character for me.    Who would have thought it?




I'm sure we can find you a hand towel or something.   



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> You're right, it's a beautiful harem of bodygaurds to protect me from my wife.






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Pervert...
> 
> or it could be to protect you from your newest slave...




Once she finds out I have a harem of beautiful bodyguards that is.   

She's going to protect me from herself...interesting concept.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm sure we can find you a hand towel or something.




Your too kind or maybe we could find the chain mail bikini equivalent of gladiator armor… 



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> She's going to protect me from herself...interesting concept.




yeah, something like that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Maybe a third time is a charm?   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh RA.  I do need to know what money and such to use for Lyssa...  (I would imagine it would be the Praetorian system/discounts as I imagine she would have been disarmed long ago but I would also be happy if she just had some items and not truly the amount of money a 3rd level character should/would have.)
> 
> Edit: Also what are the types of armor that iare preferred for gladiator combat?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe a third time is a charm?



 You can use the Gladiator purchasing plan, which gives you 8,000 gold but non-weapon/armour magic costs double.  As for armour, they prefer it light, as many of their abilities cannot be used in heavier armour.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can use the Gladiator purchasing plan, which gives you 8,000 gold but non-weapon/armour magic costs double.



Okay. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for armour, they prefer it light, as many of their abilities cannot be used in heavier armour.




I was actually wondering if the had any specialized, aka new, types of armor.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually wondering if the had any specialized, aka new, types of armor.



 Nope.  Gladiators have the same sorts of armour from which to choose as everyone else--wouldn't make sense if there was a cool armour for Gladiators that the Praetorians didn't also use for themselves.  You can get armour made from a special material if you like.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  Gladiators have the same sorts of armour from which to choose as everyone else--wouldn't make sense if there was a cool armour for Gladiators that the Praetorians didn't also use for themselves.  You can get armour made from a special material if you like.



I was thinking more of a piece mail outfit.  (I don’t think your old enough for that 2nd edition term to have any meaning for you.)  Basically you would wear only pieces of another armor type, say plate mail, and only get some of the protection it would offer.

I only ask cause Roman Gladiators weren't known for wearing full suits of armor...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of a piece mail outfit.  (I don’t think your old enough for that 2nd edition term to have any meaning for you.)  Basically you would wear only pieces of another armor type, say plate mail, and only get some of the protection it would offer.
> 
> I only ask cause Roman Gladiators weren't known for wearing full suits of armor...



 Oh dear, please don't assume that I didn't play second edition--because I did, for quite some time (not as long as many here, granted, but I've been at this for about 10 years now, back far enough to remember the Player's Option power-hike).

Sorry...pet peeve of mine.  

I know what you are talking about, but 3E did away with all that and left the Breastplate to fill the "incomplete platemail" slot on the menu, and I'm not too sorry to see it go.  That said, if you'd like to create a mechanically identical customised armour for Lyssa with a really cool piecemeal description, that would be neat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry...pet peeve of mine.




Yeah, but you didn’t have to walk backwards in the snow while playing…   (Oh and Player's option: Skills and powers was awesome simply because they started separating appearance from charisma again.   to bad it didn't last...)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know what you are talking about, but 3E did away with all that and left the Breastplate to fill the "incomplete platemail" slot on the menu, and I'm not too sorry to see it go.  That said, if you'd like to create a mechanically identical customised armour for Lyssa with a really cool piecemeal description, that would be neat.




I guess I will have to pass then...  She can only wear light armor and their is no mithral and I don't see a material that mimics what I need out of it.  (Which is a true reduction in the armor's weight category type.)

Nor do I think the economics of it all will allow her to afford it anyhow.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you didn’t have to walk backwards in the snow while playing…   (Oh and Player's option: Skills and powers was awesome simply because they started separating appearance from charisma again.   to bad it didn't last...)
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to pass then...  She can only wear light armor and their is no mithral and I don't see a material that mimics what I need out of it.  (Which is a true reduction in the armor's weight category type.)
> 
> Nor do I think the economics of it all will allow her to afford it anyhow.





> (Oh and Player's option: Skills and powers was awesome simply because they started separating appearance from charisma again.  to bad it didn't last...)



PO: Spells and Powers was insane though.  I managed to build a cleric using that system who had all the Thief abilities, all the Fighter abilities (including Fighter THAC0 and Hit Dice), Wizard Invocation/Evocation spells, and Cleric Healing spells.

I also found that the subability scores were not balanced at all--for Strength, you could put up attack and damage at the cost of carrying capacity, for Dex, you could put up AC if you lower your ranged attacks, for Int and Wis, there was basically one subability for the casters who used those scores, which you would raise if you were those casters and lower if you weren't...no, I'm not too sad to see them gone.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and when I said mechanically identical, I didn't mean it had to be to Breastplate.  If you want to make an armour that acts like Chain Shirt, for instance, and say that it is made of plates but is more piecemeal than Breastplate, go for it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> PO: Spells and Powers was insane though.  I managed to build a cleric using that system who had all the Thief abilities, all the Fighter abilities (including Fighter THAC0 and Hit Dice), Wizard Invocation/Evocation spells, and Cleric Healing spells.




I don’t really remember that one… (Old age is a bitch.   )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t really remember that one… (Old age is a bitch.   )



 They were silly--they made you buy every Sphere for your cleric (there were a bunch of Spheres), and they made each one cost a lot of points.  So a normal cleric, you'd figure, would buy them all, just about, and that would be that.  But if you only buy one, you are left with an absurd number of points to spend on other things.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and when I said mechanically identical, I didn't mean it had to be to Breastplate.  If you want to make an armour that acts like Chain Shirt, for instance, and say that it is made of plates but is more piecemeal than Breastplate, go for it



Hey that could work...  Got any materials that would lower the ACP of a chain shirt?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t really remember that one… (Old age is a bitch.   )




Don't complain you're old until you pass 30 (starts shuffling along with a zimmer frame and saying...back in my day    ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hey that could work...  Got any materials that would lower the ACP of a chain shirt?



Opps found the Rowaini Quicksteel.  Is their any extra cost for Lyssa to get that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Opps found the Rowaini Quicksteel.  Is their any extra cost for Lyssa to get that?



 Yup, that'll be triple.  The Praetorian stuff can be bought at cost, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that'll be triple.  The Praetorian stuff can be bought at cost, though.



No thanks, its not even worth it at normal cost for reducing the ACP by one. 

What about something that gives a better max dex bonus?

Just to make sure the gladators get nothing at a discount and anything other than a weapon or peice of armor costs twice as much?  

Does Adamantine exist?

What armor is a Amazon proficient with?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No thanks, its not even worth it at normal cost for reducing the ACP by one.
> 
> What about something that gives a better max dex bonus?
> 
> Just to make sure the gladators get nothing at a discount and anything other than a weapon or peice of armor costs twice as much?
> 
> Does Adamantine exist?
> 
> What armor is a Amazon proficient with?



 Amazons are proficient with light armour and nonmetallic medium armour, adamantine does not exist, and the price check is correct.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What armor is a Amazon proficient with?




He always tends to leave that information out of his classes.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> He always tends to leave that information out of his classes.  :\



 Bah, its boring I tell you!

Really, though, it is because I left it out on the first one by mistake and used that as a template for later ones


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Amazons are proficient with light armour and nonmetallic medium armour, adamantine does not exist, and the price check is correct.



Ouch, theirs not much worth buying then…   (Which I guess works cause I didn’t want her to have alot of stuff anyhow.)

Are Bracers of Defense considered armor for the purpose of pricing?  (I think I saw you doing something like this with someone else the other day…)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, its boring I tell you!
> 
> Really, though, it is because I left it out on the first one by mistake and used that as a template for later ones




That's right...you don't need armour or weapons to roleplay anyway.

I believe you Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ouch, theirs not much worth buying then…   (Which I guess works cause I didn’t want her to have alot of stuff anyhow.)
> 
> Are Bracers of Defense considered armor for the purpose of pricing?  (I think I saw you doing something like this with someone else the other day…)



 Not bracers, no.  The thing is the robe/dress/armour item slot.  You can wear both Wondrous Items (like robes or dresses) and Armour (like...well, you know) in that same slot.  Similarly, if you have something like a robe, you could theoretically enchant that using either Craft Wondrous Item or Craft Arms and Armour.  And it just so happens that both of those have armour-giving enhancements (you could either use Arms and Armour to make it a Robe +1, or use Wondrous to make it a Robe of Armour +1).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

okay...  I guess I shouldn't be to surprised by that ruling... (Not to many loop holes go my way.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> okay...  I guess I shouldn't be to surprised by that ruling... (Not to many loop holes go my way.  )



 You could make it go your way by buying a dress/robe/something like that instead of Bracers


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could make it go your way by buying a dress/robe/something like that instead of Bracers



 An Amazon/gladiator in a dress?  You've lost your mind RA.  (Though, I do freely admit I think it would be funny if my character was expected to wear a dress as part of her diplomatic duties.  )


----------



## Keia

IT's not a dress . . . it's a kilt 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> IT's not a dress . . . it's a kilt



I believe only males wear kilts so I think that would be just as big of a turn off…   (if not more.)


----------



## Keia

That's why the Amzaons hate the men so much - they stole the kilt idea and made it their own! 

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Just grab a suit of studded leather armor (with no arms) with a segmented skirt instead of leggings, and some greaves for the lower legs and arms.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> That's why the Amzaons hate the men so much - they stole the kilt idea and made it their own!



  I expect RA will come through and tell us what they original war but I’m seeing alot less clothing than a dress, a kilt, or a skirt.  (I think an open bottomed outfit would just be asking for trouble in a jungle.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> An Amazon/gladiator in a dress?  You've lost your mind RA.  (Though, I do freely admit I think it would be funny if my character was expected to wear a dress as part of her diplomatic duties.  )



 Ah, well you can use anything that takes up that slot--dress is just an example.  Heck, it could be a bikini for all it matters (though it is important that it takes up the body slot, so it couldn't be worn underneath a dress or robe if it was something skimpy).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, well you can use anything that takes up that slot--dress is just an example.  Heck, it could be a bikini for all it matters (though it is important that it takes up the body slot, so it couldn't be worn underneath a dress or robe if it was something skimpy).



Ahh, well I think I’ll do something like that, in appearance, but it will be worthy of being a chain shirt. 

Edit: I just wish I could get that one leftover ACP removed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh, well I think I’ll do something like that, in appearance, but it will be worthy of being a chain shirt.
> 
> Edit: I just wish I could get that one leftover ACP removed.



 If you really need it, Rowaini Quicksteel at triple price isn't prohibitive for Light Armour, I think.  And Amaranthian Gossamersilk isn't too bad at triple either--always another option.


----------



## unleashed

I'd imagine they would have kept the nymphs in whatever they came with, just to make the fights look a little more exotic.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'd imagine they would have kept the nymphs in whatever they came with, just to make the fights look a little more exotic.



 Maybe...  but I imagine the little "side quest" all but ended that possibility. 

RA that would be paying 2,850 gp to remove -1 ACP...  I find that to be an excessive waste of money.  

(I'm not asking you to change the cost I was just wondering if there was something more cost efficient.  Not all of your materials are done, the write up says to ask for more, and you have three or so materials that drop the chance of spell failure so I saw no harm in asking but the Rownii Quicksilver isn't an option.  (Nor is wearing a dress.)

Anyhow, I’m guessing their is nothing else so end of subject.  (No big deal)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe...  but I imagine the little "side quest" all but ended that possibility.




Good point.


----------



## unleashed

I can just see Rystil now, fallen alseep at his computer again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I can just see Rystil now, fallen alseep at his computer again.



 Is not!   He’s just writing a very big update for me and not you right now!


----------



## Bront

Rowani Quicksteel Waisteplate, just the bottom, but still gives all the protection 

Hey, imagine a nymph in a dress swinging through the trees.  Probably a good distraction tactic.

Evil male raiding party "What's that up in the trees above us?"  *all togeather look up and say* "oooooooh"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I see someone was in a mood last night.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I can just see Rystil now, fallen alseep at his computer again.



 Well sorta--I have my laptop on my bed, you see....


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well sorta--I have my laptop on my bed, you see....



Just don't roll over


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see someone was in a mood last night.



Sorry, I was... um... coorardinating taverns last night... yeah, that sounds like the right term


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, I was... um... coorardinating taverns last night... yeah, that sounds like the right term



 You missed it--I had a bunch of time for posting too last night


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA or Keia: [sblock]I’ve not seen alot of posts for the ABM…  Is everyone waiting on Molpe now? :worried look: [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA or Keia: [sblock]I’ve not seen alot of posts for the ABM…  Is everyone waiting on Molpe now? :worried look: [/sblock]



 RA Keia: [sblock]Oops.  Spoke to soon. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Sort of but also sort of not 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sort of but also sort of not



Cool.    Now how the *beep* did I manage to post in the DI OOC instead of DT OOC thread?   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I dunno, but I'm subscribed to both 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> I dunno, but I'm subscribed to both
> [/SBLOCK]



 RA [sblock]Yeah, me too, but in this case I went to the extra effort to look around for it and still managed to click the wrong thread.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA [sblock]Yeah, me too, but in this case I went to the extra effort to look around for it and still managed to click the wrong thread.  [/sblock]



 It happens to the best of us--I have at least once posted to an NPC instead of a PC in SoM   Fortunately, the PC figured it out


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It happens to the best of us--I have at least once posted to an NPC instead of a PC in SoM   Fortunately, the PC figured it out




Yeah, I liked the name, but it just didn't suit him very well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It happens to the best of us--I have at least once posted to an NPC instead of a PC in SoM   Fortunately, the PC figured it out



That must have been an all time classic.


----------



## Rystil Arden

It was hilarious--I didn't actually call him by the NPC's name, but I had the SBLOCK up to the wrong person--it would be like this

Karya:
[SBLOCK]content[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was hilarious--I didn't actually call him by the NPC's name, but I had the SBLOCK up to the wrong person--it would be like this.




 classic.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It happens to the best of us--I have at least once posted to an NPC instead of a PC in SoM   Fortunately, the PC figured it out



That's only because I posted to the same NPC earlier   Fortunately Rystil figured it out


----------



## Bront

Are we almost ready yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Are we almost ready yet?



 I think DI is missing a player now.  I shall need to recruit an alternate, perhaps.


----------



## Bront

We can always just go with 5 too, but recruit away if you want   Or both (Start up and meet up with the 6th later)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> We can always just go with 5 too, but recruit away if you want   Or both (Start up and meet up with the 6th later)



 Recruiting has appeared.  Actually, I was thinking of doing a little pre-game with each person to get everyone in position so that we needn't be as separate as in SoM.  I could work that out with you now, if you like, since you can't post in SoM at the moment (and by now, I probably mean after I sleep, as I'm tired  ).


----------



## Bront

Sounds like a plan, and will keep me busy   I think I might be pretty easy to get there.

That going to be an IC thread thing? (Shorter prolog type thing?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan, and will keep me busy   I think I might be pretty easy to get there.
> 
> That going to be an IC thread thing? (Shorter prolog type thing?)



 Hmm...I'm thinking maybe not, since its more of a background addition (similar to what BS and Unleashed are working on together there) that would timeline-wise take place significantly before the game, though I would also be open to roleplaying some of it out as well.  I know I'm probably being confusing here


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I'm thinking maybe not, since its more of a background addition (similar to what BS and Unleashed are working on together there) that would timeline-wise take place significantly before the game, though I would also be open to roleplaying some of it out as well.  I know I'm probably being confusing here



 Actually, looking closely at your history, I would probably insert what I had in mind directly after everything that happened in the history and still before the game proper, so it theoretically could work as a Prologue, though it would still be a while before the game proper temporally.


----------



## Bront

No problem, I'm up for whatever.  Roleplaying a bit out is always fun to get into character, but not needed.  I'm flexable, as long as it's something to do 

Night btw


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I know I would prefer to RP out the meeting with Unleashed character...  I don't want her to be mellow out just because.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know I would prefer to RP out the meeting with Unleashed character...  I don't want her to be mellow out just because.



 I suppose I could make separate character history threads for each player (or pair of players in your case) that could be merged together.  Of course, if I do, some of the character histories could take a while to finish, like in SoM.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know I would prefer to RP out the meeting with Unleashed character...  I don't want her to be mellow out just because.




We can always do it via emails if Rystil doesn't want to do it ingame.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I suppose I could make separate character history threads for each player (or pair of players in your case) that could be merged together.  Of course, if I do, some of the character histories could take a while to finish, like in SoM.




You're right there, it could be weeks yet!


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> We can always do it via emails if Rystil doesn't want to do it ingame.



 Rystil wants to include an NPC though too, though 

Hmm...Unleashed and BS together in their own little thread--this could be interesting


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rystil wants to include an NPC though too, though
> 
> Hmm...Unleashed and BS together in their own little thread--this could be interesting




Well we wouldn't lack for posts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...Unleashed and BS together in their own little thread--this could be interesting




Very much so.   and yeah we wouldn't be lacking any posts.


----------



## Kohbiel

Sooo... you're looking for another player in this one Rystil?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Sooo... you're looking for another player in this one Rystil?



 Yup, I need one more--interested?


----------



## Kohbiel

I've read over your homebrew stuff, so Very intrested is the apt term.  Though abit confused.  How much of the story behind this game took place in other threads?

Ahh, nevermind, just read the 1st post.  Aside from reading DI 1 is there anything else required before I start statting out a character?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> I've read over your homebrew stuff, so Very intrested is the apt term.  Though abit confused.  How much of the story behind this game took place in other threads?
> 
> Ahh, nevermind, just read the 1st post.  Aside from reading DI 1 is there anything else required before I start statting out a character?



 Nope, not really--though do keep in mind that this one will be my roleplaying-heavier game, so a Berserker may feel out of place  

Since you've read my homebrew stuff, that probably means you've seen unleashed's compilation, which is the best reference for all the stuff I've said (at least at the moment).  Also, if you're interested in other threads on the subject, try filtering for the Spelljamming category and you'll only hit my threads (including my very first one where I first fished for interest in my setting).  Hope that helps!

Cheers,
Rystil


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, I'm up for whatever.  Roleplaying a bit out is always fun to get into character, but not needed.  I'm flexable, as long as it's something to do
> 
> Night btw



 Hmm...I think it would be feasible to throw in a little thread for this while we wait for everyone to be ready.  I may do that tonight.  Same goes for the unleashed/BS thing, though I'm probably missing pieces of that, and we'll need to decide on where to begin.


----------



## unleashed

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Ahh, nevermind, just read the 1st post.  Aside from reading DI 1 is there anything else required before I start statting out a character?




Well before you actually start with the stats, you'll need to go to Invisible Castle and roll a d20 under the name you want to use to roll dice for the game. Then post the link here for Rystil so he can okay it before rolling your stats.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well before you actually start with the stats, you'll need to go to Invisible Castle and roll a d20 under the name you want to use to roll dice for the game. Then post the link here for Rystil so he can okay it before rolling your stats.



 Ah yeah, there's that too--I'd forgotten


----------



## Bront

So, how do you want to deal with my character's background?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, how do you want to deal with my character's background?



 Methinks a little solo thread before the game could work.  Now, I'm moving back to MIT pretty soon, so I won't be able to finish it up this weekend, but it shouldn't take too long, and could be a fun little roleplaying aid to get in character


----------



## Bront

sounds like a plan


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> sounds like a plan



 So I'm thinking Vasha, having completed the Blossoming and grown to the age of majority, has decided to return to Arris and try to find out something about her father's death, with only the names Gralas, an Ecomancer, and Vryrthak, a Mojiin Preserver, both friends of her father, to go on (provided by Ashana).  The thread would explore her attempts to learn more.  What do you think?


----------



## Bront

Sounds like a plan


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan



 Okeley Dokeley--Diplomatic Immunity Preface: Vasha's Discovery is on its way up!


----------



## unleashed

Oh my...we've been flanderised.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh my...we've been flanderised.



 I don't know that word 

Edit: Oh, refer to Ned Flanders :doh:


----------



## LogicsFate

Still looking for anouther player?


----------



## Bront

Beware the left handed man


----------



## Bront

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Still looking for anouther player?



Someone already volunteered, but you're probably welcome as an alternate


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Still looking for anouther player?



 We actually have one person who stated interest--Kohbiel, but we'd be glad to have you aboard as first alternate.  In the past, 100% of all alternates have gotten a spot (mostly because this game in particular has had something over a 50% rate of people who dropped before it started)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Someone already volunteered, but you're probably welcome as an alternate



 Bront beat me to the punch again


----------



## LogicsFate

Wooo! I'm glad to be here, I'll do my best to work up a character in the morning


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Wooo! I'm glad to be here, I'll do my best to work up a character in the morning



 Okey dokey--I'd be surprised and impressed if you managed it so soon, considering how very very variant the system is


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront beat me to the punch again




That's because you're busy satisfying the demands of your current players.


----------



## unleashed

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Wooo! I'm glad to be here, I'll do my best to work up a character in the morning




As I posted for Kohbiel before, you'll need to go to Invisible Castle and roll a d20 under the name you want to use to roll dice for the game. Then post the link here for Rystil so he can okay it before rolling your stats.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront beat me to the punch again



I think I've done a fairly good job as your administrative assistant


----------



## LogicsFate

unleashed said:
			
		

> As I posted for Kohbiel before, you'll need to go to Invisible Castle and roll a d20 under the name you want to use to roll dice for the game. Then post the link here for Rystil so he can okay it before rolling your stats.




Alright, my rolls are in my sig, though I will link to it again for ease, and all rolls I make are always under LF


----------



## Bront

Roll 7 times, keep any 6, not roll 6 LF 

Also:

You may reroll if: 
-You have no stat over 14
-Your total bonuses are less than +2 (I think)
-Rystil says so (not likely if the other two criterias are met)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I've done a fairly good job as your administrative assistant



 Between you and unleashed, you pick up on all the important things that I always forget, so I guess that means you guys certainly are excellent administrative assistants  

Does that make me the crazy maverick executive whose policies are effective but incredibly messy, requiring the assistants to do loads of cleanup in his wake?


----------



## LogicsFate

Yes I just remembered that from reading the old thread, sorry I just got antsy


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Between you and unleashed, you pick up on all the important things that I always forget, so I guess that means you guys certainly are excellent administrative assistants
> 
> Does that make me the crazy maverick executive whose policies are effective but incredibly messy, requiring the assistants to do loads of cleanup in his wake?



Just don't ask me to wear a mini-skirt


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Alright, my rolls are in my sig, though I will link to it again for ease, and all rolls I make are always under LF



 Not only what Bront said, but also I have slightly different rules for hopeless characters, and a canny player can choose to keep the bad 6 of their 7 in order to make a borderline hopeless character become hopeless, so they get another reroll.


----------



## LogicsFate

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=LF

I'd probly drop the 8, probly


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Just don't ask me to wear a mini-skirt



 No, of course not--why would I want my administrative assistants wearing something crazy like that?  Rather, I expect them to wear the chainmail bikini uniform


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=LF
> 
> I'd probly drop the 8, probly



 Ya, I'd drop that 8 too


----------



## Bront

10,16,9,17,15,8,12 - drop the 8, and it's not a bad set.  You could do worse.  (I have someone who has a 5)


----------



## LogicsFate

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, of course not--why would I want my administrative assistants wearing something crazy like that?  Rather, I expect them to wear the chainmail bikini uniform




O, can I be an AA too? Er, uh I mean, chainmail bikini, that's crazy!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> 10,16,9,17,15,8,12 - drop the 8, and it's not a bad set.  You could do worse.  (I have someone who has a 5)



 Bah, the 5 is after her -4 racial mod  (Imagine if she rolled a 5 and had a mod 1  )


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, of course not--why would I want my administrative assistants wearing something crazy like that?  Rather, I expect them to wear the chainmail bikini uniform



*adjusts* I think I need a bigger cup size.


----------



## LogicsFate

Bront said:
			
		

> 10,16,9,17,15,8,12 - drop the 8, and it's not a bad set.  You could do worse.  (I have someone who has a 5)




Ow, that hard to do. O, -4 mod, I see


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, the 5 is after her -4 racial mod  (Imagine if she rolled a 5 and had a mod 1  )



She'd be carrying only a quartersaff


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> 10,16,9,17,15,8,12 - drop the 8, and it's not a bad set.  You could do worse.  (I have someone who has a 5)




Yeah, looks like my set of stats for this game, except I got all odd rolls.


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> O, can I be an AA too? Er, uh I mean, chainmail bikini, that's crazy!



 Oh no, I didn't mean it...just a harmless joke.

--But then what about that poster behind you that says, "This is not a joke.  I really want my AAs to wear chainmail bikinis.--

Oh, that's just something my brother made in art class.

--What about the other sign that says, "This was not made in art class--he actually wants the chainmail bikinis."--


----------



## LogicsFate

I suppose all signs point to the thruth


----------



## Bront

Vasha posted IC, so we're off (Yeah! I have something to do )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha posted IC, so we're off (Yeah! I have something to do )



 Yes we are--onward to glory!


----------



## unleashed

Guess you can turn the recruiting sign off now.


----------



## LogicsFate

Good luck in your boudless travels...


----------



## Bront

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Good luck in your boudless travels...



I just hope I brought enough sunscreen.


----------



## Bront

BTW Rystil, feel free to draw out or shorten my thing as needed till we're ready to go


----------



## LogicsFate

Even though, you might never need me, I'd just like to point out that I'm ready for the call
Gotta love them Feldori Animists


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Even though, you might never need me, I'd just like to point out that I'm ready for the call
> Gotta love them Feldori Animists



 Animist was soooooo long to write.  Glad you could get some use out of it though   Feldori are fun too.  For more information on Feldori...well, I don't remember exactly where I have it listed.  You know the part about the way they reproduce, right?


----------



## LogicsFate

It's not my kid! I swear, all she did was nibble on my ear.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes we are--onward to glory!



What is the latest on this anyhow?


----------



## LogicsFate

Though it was kinda vague, I imagined a ceremony bettween to Feldori biting each others wrists.


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> It's not my kid! I swear, all she did was nibble on my ear.



 Yup, that's the one


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Though it was kinda vague, I imagined a ceremony bettween to Feldori biting each others wrists.



 You might see that between two Feldori, although typically it'll occur during a kiss when the fang extends and the Feldori gently bites the lower lip.


----------



## LogicsFate

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You might see that between two Feldori, although typically it'll occur during a kiss when the fang extends and the Feldori gently bites the lower lip.




I like it!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What is the latest on this anyhow?



 Well, we don't technically have 6 characters yet, though we have 7 players (Logicsfate is our esteemed alternate).  Our friend Kohbiel, who was first to ask to fill the sixth spot, hasn't come back to us yet with a character after a few preliminary posts.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What is the latest on this anyhow?



I'm striding onward to glory in our little one by   Other than that, we need LF and/or Kohbiel to finish up, and then we're ready to start.  We're just getting Vasha there/giving me something to do while I wait for SoM


----------



## Bront

BS:
This thread 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=145139&page=3
Was already closed, so you'll need to change it from recruiting to general/homebrew.


----------



## LogicsFate

Will you ever write up more classes Rystil? I liked the early Totemist describtion and soul warden sounds like it might be cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> This thread Was already closed, so you'll need to change it from recruiting to general/homebrew.




Oops.   Don't you just love blanket forum letter posts? 

RA, cool.  Then I still have some time to finish my character(s) for you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Will you ever write up more classes Rystil? I liked the early Totemist describtion and soul warden sounds like it might be cool



 Yes indeed I will, some day   I've grown somewhat lazy on this (it is somewhat due to my sadness over the fact that my original documents were thrown in the garbage), but there is a vocal minority of people telling me to finish it off and/or try to make a salable product.  While I highly doubt the latter, the former just may be a possibility some day.  

I'd guess the surest way is to start new games with new characters and then deliberately pick classes that I haven't finished yet


----------



## unleashed

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Will you ever write up more classes Rystil? I liked the early Totemist describtion and soul warden sounds like it might be cool




At the moment, only if you pick a class he hasn't written up.  

Edit: Beaten again, damn my slow connection.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops.   Don't you just love blanket forum letter posts?
> 
> RA, cool.  Then I still have some time to finish my character(s) for you.



 Plenty of time BS--don't worry


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops.   Don't you just love blanket forum letter posts?
> 
> RA, cool.  Then I still have some time to finish my character(s) for you.



No problem, figured you missed that, so I brought it to your attention


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Plenty of time BS--don't worry




That's right BS, then we can have our own thread that lasts for months before we meet up with the rest of the party. Seems familiar somehow...


----------



## LogicsFate

So if I is said instead that I wanted to write up a Feldori Totemist, or at least get a better decribtion of the totemist and the soul warden...


OOC: Well crud, I just relised that I have morning shift tomorrow(a shift I almost never have)
 I'll be able to make some limited post then on *shudder* dial-up, but as for now, need my sleep


----------



## Rystil Arden

> So if I is said instead that I wanted to write up a Feldori Totemist, or at least get a better decribtion of the totemist and the soul warden...




I can certainly give you a better description, but asking to see two full class write-ups makes Rystil sad, and when Rystil gets sad, his imaginary pet Rhesus monkey begins to throw......tantrums, yes that's it.



> OOC: Well crud, I just relised that I have morning shift tomorrow(a shift I almost never have)
> I'll be able to make some limited post then on *shudder* dial-up, but as for now, need my sleep



Going OOC in the OOC Thread?    Oh, well dial-up won't trouble you, as I'll be driving all the way up to Boston tomorrow, which will take all day.  G'night!


----------



## Bront

Cheers Rystil


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cheers Rystil



 Oh, I'm not going to sleep for another three hours, I was saying good night to Logicsfate


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not going to sleep for another three hours




Yay.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yay.



 I'm going to go pack my D&D stuff eventually, though.  The hard part will be saying goodbye to all these new books my brother got--like the Eberron Campaign Setting that he recently purchased (which let me see just how much I should have taken the Greensinger feat with Selene).  Yeah, I admit to playing in Eberron games without knowing what anything in Eberron is--its worked so far


----------



## unleashed

Shhh, now my books are complaining they never get to leave the house.   

I only cracked mine open for the first time when I wrote my backstory for Bront's game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right BS, then we can have our own thread that lasts for months before we meet up with the rest of the party. Seems familiar somehow...



Not too familiar…  Kalli/Lyssa isn’t that type of girl.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Shhh, now my books are complaining they never get to leave the house.
> 
> I only cracked mine open for the first time when I wrote my backstory for Bront's game.



 Ah, whereas what I did was google "Eberron fey" and get a reference on something called Thelanis.  Then I googled "Eberron map" and got a map, which showed a forest-like place called "The Eldeen Reaches" , so I picked it.  Did I know that there would be a fey-worshipping group of druids that live there?  Nope, but I find it amusing


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Shhh, now my books are complaining they never get to leave the house.




As for travel, my Player's Handbook has visited such places as Japan, China, Greece, Italy, England, France, Spain, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, (and even Lichtenstein for like a few minutes), and most recently Turkey.  It keeps bugging me about which feats it should take to get a level in Extreme Explorer.  Of course, your books have been to Australia, which is one place that mine has never gone


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for travel, my Player's Handbook has visited such places as Japan, China, Greece, Italy, England, France, Spain, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, (and even Lichtenstein for like a few minutes), and most recently Turkey.  It keeps bugging me about which feats it should take to get a level in Extreme Explorer.  Of course, your books have been to Australia, which is one place that mine has never gone




Wishing he were Rystil's Player's Handbook...


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Wishing he were Rystil's Player's Handbook...



 But then you'd have to put up with being stuffed in a smelly backpack and having strange people sometimes spill unknown sticky substances on you


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm not going to sleep for another three hours, I was saying good night to Logicsfate



I know, but you're going to Boston, so Cheers (Where everybody knows your name (Is that a CIA Bar?   ))


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I know, but you're going to Boston, so Cheers (Where everybody knows your name (Is that a CIA Bar?   ))



 Oh right, that Cheers.  I've heard of it and the 'where everybody knows your name' catchphrase, although I'll readily admit that I've never seen it.  Don't watch TV much at all--I think this came up when I didn't know some actress named Patty or Pam or something and everyone thought I should.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But then you'd have to put up with being stuffed in a smelly backpack and having strange people sometimes spill unknown sticky substances on you




Almost sounds like an average night out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Almost sounds like an average night out.



 Yikes!  Remind me if I ever visit Australia that I should never ever take a night out then   Getting stuffed in a backpace isn't fun


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Remind me if I ever visit Australia that I should never ever take a night out then   Getting stuffed in a backpace isn't fun




Well it's not a backpack exactly, though it may be as tight as one of the nice men with guns have had a good night.    Not that I've experienced it myself of course.


----------



## Bront

Ahh, yes, you claimed to have not known Pam Anderson


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it's not a backpack exactly, though it may be as tight as one of the nice men with guns have had a good night.    Not that I've experienced it myself of course.



 Oh dear


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, yes, you claimed to have not known Pam Anderson



 I think I still don't


----------



## Bront

I'm off to break.  If you're not around when i get back, have a safe trip


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm off to break.  If you're not around when i get back, have a safe trip



 Oh I won't be, unless your break is like one hour long   Thanks!  Hopefully the awful petrol panic will prove unfounded--fortunately I have a full tank at the moment.


----------



## unleashed

Yep, have a safe trip...see you when you settle in at the other end.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, have a safe trip...see you when you settle in at the other end.



 That should be some time later this weekend.  Of course, no guarantees about posting after that, as I am taking the feared Java Deathlab this semester...also, I need to work on the fact that they've just informed me I have three scheduling conflicts out of my 5 classes


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That should be some time later this weekend.  Of course, no guarantees about posting after that, as I am taking the feared Java Deathlab this semester...also, I need to work on the fact that they've just informed me I have three scheduling conflicts out of my 5 classes




That's all part of settling in, except for the Java Deathlab of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's all part of settling in, except for the Java Deathlab of course.



 I've heard that despite the fact that it only gives the credit of a normal class, the durned thing is going to take up ~25 hours a week for homework--not counting 6 hours of lecture


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh I won't be, unless your break is like one hour long   Thanks!  Hopefully the awful petrol panic will prove unfounded--fortunately I have a full tank at the moment.



It is in fact an hour long, and you have in deed gone.  Enjoy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> It is in fact an hour long, and you have in deed gone.  Enjoy.



 Not quite.  Not quite.  Though I did go to pack stuff


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not quite.  Not quite.  Though I did go to pack stuff



Cool, I can milk more PbP out of you


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I can milk more PbP out of you



 Hmmm...that reminds me of a certain episode of American Dad...


----------



## Bront

Ok, which of the nymph sects/tribes/whatevers doesn't get any starting money to keep?  Vasha doesn't have any, and she's Vaelyne, so trying to remember if that was intentional or not


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, which of the nymph sects/tribes/whatevers doesn't get any starting money to keep?  Vasha doesn't have any, and she's Vaelyne, so trying to remember if that was intentional or not



 That'd be the Seelie, from Seelyne, as well as the Conacians, from Conacia.  The Vaelysh are the only ones that do have a monetary system


----------



## Bront

Wow, it turns out she actualy managed to spend every single coin (Perhaps because I was confused about this), but oh well.

Edit: Ahh, she's the one with the bag of tricks...


----------



## Bront

One must wonder how he intends to travel at night while sleeping in his bedroll and someone else in his tent.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> One must wonder how he intends to travel at night while sleeping in his bedroll and someone else in his tent.



 That's a good question


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's a good question



I hope he's not planning on Vasha carrying him     She's almost already at medium.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> also, I need to work on the fact that they've just informed me I have three scheduling conflicts out of my 5 classes



Bye, bye, Java Deathlab.  Hello 20 thousand posts?   

Have a safe trip.


----------



## Bront

Actualy, he's writing a java script to run games for him.  Watch out Crothian...

Or is this the coffee death lab?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, he's writing a java script to run games for him.  Watch out Crothian...



What?  I real MIT student would write the script to do the lab for him.


----------



## LogicsFate

No I'd never expect Rystil to write up more character, the current options are more than enough, The rest can remain the golden apples just out of reach


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bye, bye, Java Deathlab.  Hello 20 thousand posts?
> 
> Have a safe trip.



 The conflict is with everything except Java Deathlab and Foundations of Western Culture


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> No I'd never expect Rystil to write up more character, the current options are more than enough, The rest can remain the golden apples just out of reach



 Yay, a realist who isn't nagging me


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay, a realist who isn't nagging me



[unrealistic expectations] Are they done yet? [/unrealistic expectations]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [unrealistic expectations] Are they done yet? [/unrealistic expectations]



 What, all of them?


----------



## Bront

[unrealistic expectations] Sure, why not?  You don't have anything better to do.  Oh, and post all day 24/7 please. [/unrealistic expectations]

Does the create water create spring water or just plain old water, and will soaking in it count as the nymph symbiosis thing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [unrealistic expectations] Sure, why not?  You don't have anything better to do.  Oh, and post all day 24/7 please. [/unrealistic expectations]
> 
> Does the create water create spring water or just plain old water, and will soaking in it count as the nymph symbiosis thing?



 Create Water creates plain old water that does not count as the Nymph symbiosis thing.


----------



## Bront

It'd still be a bath, which is better than nothing


----------



## LogicsFate

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay, a realist who isn't nagging me




Go Realists!


----------



## Bront

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Go Realists!



There's something you don't see in a fantasy forum much.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> There's something you don't see in a fantasy forum much.



 I consider myself to be a realist (on the pessimist--realist--optimist scale), but I do not like realistic fiction and such, preferring (unsurprisingly) fantasy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I consider myself to be a realist (on the pessimist--realist--optimist scale), but I do not like realistic fiction and such, preferring (unsurprisingly) fantasy



Surprisingly I think the last fantasy book I made it through was read over five years ago.  I almost always read “modern” books.  (I read a lot of civil war ear books also.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, is Unleashed and my character's prequel thread on hold cause of my lack of equipment and such?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I consider myself to be a realist (on the pessimist--realist--optimist scale), but I do not like realistic fiction and such, preferring (unsurprisingly) fantasy




Me too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, is Unleashed and my character's prequel thread on hold cause of my lack of equipment and such?



 Not just that--I wanted to make sure we were completely squared away before beginning that   Not to mention that we don't even really have all the characters yet (plus I don't necessarily have enough time to start the next thread what with the current internet situation).  Take your time


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Take your time




Okay...  but I could have them done tonight if you did want to start that thread.   (I know Unleashed and myself probably have alot to say and don't need alot of supervision.)


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay...  but I could have them done tonight if you did want to start that thread.   (I know Unleashed and myself probably have alot to say and don't need alot of supervision.)



I don't know about that supervision part... I heard you plotting in the corner beyind Rystil's back


----------



## LogicsFate

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I consider myself to be a realist (on the pessimist--realist--optimist scale), but I do not like realistic fiction and such, preferring (unsurprisingly) fantasy




I greatly enjoy the realistic Sci-Fi or the heavy tech fantasies, the realist is a great place to be though I tend to get accused of being a pesimist by the optimists, and not being on their side by the pessimists


----------



## Rystil Arden

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I greatly enjoy the realistic Sci-Fi or the heavy tech fantasies, the realist is a great place to be though I tend to get accused of being a pesimist by the optimists, and not being on their side by the pessimists



 Heh, I know I've definitely been called an optimist by pessimists and a pessimist by optimists.  I'm an engineer--there's a whole lot of extra space in the cup, so they would have been more efficient to have built it half as large


----------



## LogicsFate

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, I know I've definitely been called an optimist by pessimists and a pessimist by optimists.  I'm an engineer--there's a whole lot of extra space in the cup, so they would have been more efficient to have built it half as large




 That is so true, just a waste of space


----------



## Bront

You know, I have some odd suspicions about this man...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, I have some odd suspicions about this man...



 About me?  Why?


----------



## Bront

No, not you, Bertram.   

Why, should I be suspisious of you?      Have you done anything wrong?    Where were you the night of November 7th?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No, not you, Bertram.
> 
> Why, should I be suspisious of you?      Have you done anything wrong?    Where were you the night of November 7th?



 Bertram?  What's suspicious about him?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bertram?  What's suspicious about him?



Vasha... I am your... twin brother *insert resperator noise*

Er, um, nothing other than he keeps changing the subject, and his eyes look a bit odd...


----------



## Bront

Hey, wait a minute, you dodged that question about you...


----------



## Bront

Pout, I drove him off   (More likely he's gone shopping)


----------



## unleashed

Yes, it's all your fault...my ceaseless posting had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bront

I'm having trouble sleeping (Was trying to since about 2 Am, off and on.  Figured I'd finaly stay up and post a bit more, and each time RA takes an extended break.   

I did shower this morning...


----------



## unleashed

Well now he knows that if he comes back on he may stay.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well now he knows that if he comes back on he may stay.



 I may indeed   Then again, maybe not.


----------



## unleashed

I was of course referring to the fact that Bront had showered.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I was of course referring to the fact that Bront had showered.



 Fortunately, scents do not carry across the internet.  Actually, it would be pretty weird if they did


----------



## Keia

E-mail sent!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> E-mail sent!
> 
> Keia



 And responded


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And responded




Got it and replied.  Thanks!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Got it and replied.  Thanks!



 Me too


----------



## Keia

I'll think it over and get a response to you no later than Thursday (big football draft week ahead).  

Keia


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fortunately, scents do not carry across the internet.  Actually, it would be pretty weird if they did



You don't have AOL Scent Sender (Interesting acromyming it)? I thought most computers came with a scent reader standard now.


----------



## Kohbiel

Okay, I believe I have a concept pretty well down, but just in case I have a few questions.  Do the Dolathi have the ability to become Liberators, and if so (heh, and if it's not too taxing on you to stat up yet another class) what are their skill point ranges?  If less then +6 then I can probably just move the concept to Alley Stalker or Swashbuckler, depending on your amount of free time.  The character concept however, I think I have down.


----------



## Bront

Dolathi can be any class.  Usually it means they spent some time on that planet/system, but not always.  Many other races can be other classes, but they need it explained usually (most commonly, gladiator)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Dolathi can be any class.  Usually it means they spent some time on that planet/system, but not always.  Many other races can be other classes, but they need it explained usually (most commonly, gladiator)



 Dolathi cannot quite be any class.  Some spellcasting classes require membership in the appropriate race (The Altanian classes, for instance).  They can, however, be Liberators.  

Kohbiel--Liberators have the full 8 skill points.


----------



## Bront

Ok, I was close, you said pretty much any at one point, and I'd never seen an exception before.  No biggie


----------



## Kohbiel

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dolathi cannot quite be any class.  Some spellcasting classes require membership in the appropriate race (The Altanian classes, for instance).  They can, however, be Liberators.
> 
> Kohbiel--Liberators have the full 8 skill points.




So the Liberator is somewhere between the rouge & a CG paladin?

Just what I wanted to hear Rys.  I'll be playing a Dolathi Liberator.  How soon do you need the details?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> So the Liberator is somewhere between the rouge & a CG paladin?
> 
> Just what I wanted to hear Rys.  I'll be playing a Dolathi Liberator.  How soon do you need the details?



 Well, you have at least as long as it takes me to put up the class   By the way, I'm one of those people who gets bothered whenever I see the rouge/rogue thing


----------



## Kohbiel

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you have at least as long as it takes me to put up the class   By the way, I'm one of those people who gets bothered whenever I see the rouge/rogue thing




yes yes, there is that minor detail.  

Great, I've always wanted to try out a paladin with social skills that applied a broader base then simply tacking a "My Lord or Lady" to the front or back of every statement.  (innuendo not withstanding   )

Do you have a safe E-mail I can use to talk about my character & who he's representing; so long as you have the free time to spare of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> yes yes, there is that minor detail.
> 
> Do you have a safe E-mail I can use to talk about my character & who he's representing; so long as you have the free time to spare of course.



 Sure.  Use %% RystilArden %%  @hotmail.com  or even the same one @gmail.com

Oh, and without the %% signs.  I just used those to protect the address from spambots.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you have at least as long as it takes me to put up the class   By the way, I'm one of those people who gets bothered whenever I see the rouge/rogue thing



Rogue/Rogue thing?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Rogue/Rogue thing?



 No, the misspelling of the word rogue


----------



## Kohbiel

Bront said:
			
		

> Rogue/Rogue thing?




He's talking about my mis-speling I think, which of course means I can do naught but spit in his general direction.  Rys, consider your direction to be properly spitted upon.

*hach-Pa-Too*


----------



## Bront

Ahh, having a sneaking Rouge around.  I've done that before.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, having a sneaking Rouge around.  I've done that before.




Cover you faces gentlemen, there's a sneaking rouge around, watch out it may try to apply itself.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Cover you faces gentlemen, there's a sneaking rouge around, watch out it may try to apply itself.



For the Dolathi on the run...


----------



## Kohbiel

^ 
L--- 

Okay, I've got my 1st d20 for my character up, just awaiting your confirmation before I start rolling stats. http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=146047  Eesh, hope that's not an omen of things to come


----------



## Bront

Eww, not a good start.

He rolled a 1 using the name hamstrung.

That should be good enough for Rystil


----------



## Kohbiel

First roll ended up a dud, guess I'll boot the 15 and move on to my second set

Ick, which is also a redo, 3rd times a charm (I hope)
Aha, that's more like it.  Link--> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=&u=Hamstrung&limit=on
Using take 3 of course, my stats end up like so, before variable bonuses for my characters race.

Str. 14
Dex.14
Con.14
Int.13
Wis.10
Cha.15


----------



## Keia

Kohbiel,

That one is a re-roll as well if you drop the 15. 

Keia


----------



## Kohbiel

Keia said:
			
		

> Kohbiel,
> 
> That one is a re-roll as well if you drop the 15.
> 
> Keia




Right, but it's workable enough as it is, I'd hate to give it up for something that wouldn't allow me to play to my character concept.  Unless I can switch to this one if my next re-roll is unfavorable.  Rystil, Bront, that do-able?


----------



## Keia

It is usually with Rystil's approval . . . and Rystil's been pretty fair so far on things like that.  Honestly, what you have is pretty low compared to the requirements. But it will work if you like it and the concept! 

Keia


----------



## Kohbiel

Keia said:
			
		

> It is usually with Rystil's approval . . .
> Keia




Looks as if I'm waiting for that then, thanks Keia.


----------



## Bront

Just a slight suggestion, instead of using the normal character creation, do a quick reroll and change the 1 roll to 7 if you have to roll this again.  Probably a bit easier.

I can't give approval for stat stuff, I'm just trying to help RA out by answering questions when I can, but the D20 roll is something I can vouge for.

Honestly, that's a pretty good set.  It's a 39 point build, and good for an all around character.  Heck, There's at least one roll I've got that I'd trade for that.  Keep in mind that a Dolathi can adjust their stats on the fly as a standard action, so you can always augment something in a desperate situation.

Do keep in mind thouth, that you only get skill points for your base int modifier, since it's a free floating bonus.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> It is usually with Rystil's approval . . . and Rystil's been pretty fair so far on things like that.  Honestly, what you have is pretty low compared to the requirements. But it will work if you like it and the concept!
> 
> Keia



 Well, he did get 33 Point Buy, which is a bit above the average even for the normal reroll rules (don't listen to the 25 PB propaganda--average is in the 30s).  Then again, my reroll rules could technically allow a 24 Point Buy in there (I think that's the worst you can't reroll--15 15 10 10 10 10 8).  

I like to live on the edge, so I'd probably go for the reroll, but I'd understand if you didn't.  I have been known to be lenient if the reroll turns out to be something better that the player just doesn't like (for instance, while 18 18 10 8 8 8 is a higher Point Buy than the current set by 1, I could see why someone might prefer the more average rolls to the extreme ones).


----------



## Bront

Oops, my math was a bit off (Had an extra 14 in there).

15 15 10 10 10 10 8 can still be rerolled, because it's not a +2, which I thought was your minimum.  So make that 8 a 10, and you're stuck.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Oops, my math was a bit off (Had an extra 14 in there).
> 
> 15 15 10 10 10 10 8 can still be rerolled, because it's not a +2, which I thought was your minimum.  So make that 8 a 10, and you're stuck.



 Oh right, that'll do it.  So 24 is still the lowest PB.


----------



## Bront

You know, if I die in the prolog, that will realy suck.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, if I die in the prolog, that will realy suck.



 the CR on the thing is so low though


----------



## Kohbiel

hmm, all posts considered (and thanks everyone for all the input) I think I'll just keep the stats mentioned above.  Now onto more important things, like feats! 

Are there any exalted feats inparticular that would be Exed, such as Nymphs Kiss (and if available, I have a suitable story behind...if allowed of course   )  Additionally, does the Liberator have sneak attack, evasion, or uncanny dodge?  I'm pretty sure it's a no on  the 1st, but up in the air on the other two.  But eh, it's your class, so you tell me.

heh...that's a request I mean, certainly not a command.  *wchtch*  

:\  Figures  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=146427 Ah well, ya win some ya loose some.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> the CR on the thing is so low though



I wouldn't know, I intenionaly have kept myself ignorant of most monsters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> hmm, all posts considered (and thanks everyone for all the input) I think I'll just keep the stats mentioned above.  Now onto more important things, like feats!
> 
> Are there any exalted feats inparticular that would be Exed, such as Nymphs Kiss (and if available, I have a suitable story behind...if allowed of course   )  Additionally, does the Liberator have sneak attack, evasion, or uncanny dodge?  I'm pretty sure it's a no on  the 1st, but up in the air on the other two.  But eh, it's your class, so you tell me.
> 
> heh...that's a request I mean, certainly not a command.  *wchtch*
> 
> :\  Figures  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=146427 Ah well, ya win some ya loose some.



 I'd rather not use Exalted feats (or that much from BoED for that matter) because I disagree with some of their definitions on the "Exalted" status, among other things.


----------



## Kohbiel

I agree with you mostly on the BoED, most of it's rather hypocritical/shallow.  Usually I'd suggest not to let a bad soup ruin your taste for a few of the unique ingrediants used (ack, I know I misspelled half those, dyslexia sucks    ) but it's your game, so I'll play as you wish.  Guess that means I'm back to the drawing board on portions of character history though, so I'll just wait untill....*rocks on heels*  *whistles* *paddleballs*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> I agree with you mostly on the BoED, most of it's rather hypocritical/shallow.  Usually I'd suggest not to let a bad soup ruin your taste for a few of the unique ingrediants used (ack, I know I misspelled half those, dyslexia sucks    ) but it's your game, so I'll play as you wish.  Guess that means I'm back to the drawing board on portions of character history though, so I'll just wait untill....*rocks on heels*  *whistles* *paddleballs*



 Just because you can't get a huge bonus to saving throws, skill points, and all Charisma-based skills doesn't mean you can't use a Nymph's Kiss kind of thing for your background 

Some of the things in that book, I don't have a problem with, but if we both agree that the Exalted definition is shallow and should be ditched, then in a diplomatic-type game especially, there really is not a good enough opportunity cost to justify the extreme power of the Nymph's Kiss feat.  That's in my opinion, of course.


----------



## Kohbiel

Hah, what I figured, and pretty accurate...  Just watned to make sure I kept a foot in the door for some exalted something eles at somepoint.  Do you have Races of Destiny? There's a feat or two I'm considering from its contents.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Hah, what I figured, and pretty accurate...  Just watned to make sure I kept a foot in the door for some exalted something eles at somepoint.  Do you have Races of Destiny? There's a feat or two I'm considering from its contents.



 I do have it, and most of the feats seem good--let me know which ones.


----------



## Bront

I'm not dead! (yet)


----------



## Kohbiel

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do have it, and most of the feats seem good--let me know which ones.




Maybe City Slicker, maybe able learner, depending on the Liberators abilities.


----------



## Bront

Quick question about Mage Hand.  Duration is Concentration, but can you use several hands to manipulate the same object simultaniously?

RA:
[sblock]I was pondering using several to do a "multi-hand" massage.  Or perhaps Vasha needs to develope a 1st level spell to do that [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Quick question about Mage Hand.  Duration is Concentration, but can you use several hands to manipulate the same object simultaniously?
> 
> RA:
> [sblock]I was pondering using several to do a "multi-hand" massage.  Or perhaps Vasha needs to develope a 1st level spell to do that [/sblock]



 I think you can have two Concentration effects in effect by the following combination:

Round 1-
Cast #1 (standard)

Round 2-
Cast #2 (standard)
Concentrate on #1 (move-equiv)

Other Rounds-
Concentrate on #1 (move-equiv)
Concentrate on #2 (move-equiv)


You could manage three with a psicrystal and Solicit Psicrystal

Another possibility is Mass Unseen Servant


----------



## Bront

Nah, I'll just have to develop Vasha's Mystic Massage


----------



## Rystil Arden

Heh


----------



## Bront

What are the research costs for researching a new spell?  I see you can do it in the SRD, but no actual how to.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> What are the research costs for researching a new spell?  I see you can do it in the SRD, but no actual how to.



 It takes at least 1,000 gp and a week per spell level, but it often takes more if research doesn't go perfectly


----------



## Bront

Pout, and she's poor.  Would be fun to do, but not sure it's very probable, especialy since it's more of an RP thing.

Unless of course, she mysteriously finds some gold in the Prolog


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Pout, and she's poor.  Would be fun to do, but not sure it's very probable, especialy since it's more of an RP thing.
> 
> Unless of course, she mysteriously finds some gold in the Prolog



 Well, there's gold involved early in Act 1


----------



## Bront

Cool, but I won't have Bertram to experiment on


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, but I won't have Bertram to experiment on



 Heh, perhaps


----------



## Bront

Musta lulled him into a sleep


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Musta lulled him into a sleep



 Nope, just responding to FoH first, as I don't want to make poor LF and EJ wait for me...Lasair is not going to let them take him to the sheriff's office until she knows for sure that Sunny is guilty because based on her perception of great anger from the mayor's _ziivash_ that once they have Sunny in their grip, he is going to be indicted, guilty or no.  This is why she's Neutral Good and not Lawful Good, despite previous acts that may have seemed LG


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Musta lulled him into a sleep




Nope, I've had several posts...he's just staying on to pass 11,000 posts, which he's done now...to bed with you Rystil.


----------



## Bront

Hehe, no problem.  Wish Two was here, but I sorta built up to this, and really, almost 1/3rd of the plot I actualy had planned for the adventure was revolving around this.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope, I've had several posts...he's just staying on to pass 11,000 posts, which he's done now...to bed with you Rystil.



Bertram, not Rystil


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Bertram, not Rystil




Rystil thought you meant him too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil thought you meant him too.



 Nope, I was about 80% sure he meant Bertram--that's why I referenced the other post I was making instead of the DI one


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I was about 80% sure he meant Bertram--that's why I referenced the other post I was making instead of the DI one




Well that's 20% for my side.    And I'm 100% unsure of what's going on in Bronts preface, I'm treating it like one big SBLOCK.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's 20% for my side.    And I'm 100% unsure of what's going on in Bronts preface, I'm treating it like one big SBLOCK.



 That's good--you're a good little player, unleashed


----------



## Bront

The last 3 pages haven't been that informitive   (Fun though)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> The last 3 pages haven't been that informitive   (Fun though)



 Yes, and surprisingly, surprisingly similar to the last 12 pages of SoM posts, at least with Zaeryn (Yuriko, on the other hand, is off in a different direction entirely!)


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope, I've had several posts...he's just staying on to pass 11,000 posts, which he's done now...to bed with you Rystil.



 Actually, for a little while I was just staying for 11k, but then I tried to sleep and couldn't yet.  I'll probably go in about 30 minutes, I predict, based on measuring my sleepiness factor   Besides, perhaps I can set a trap for BOZ--50 posts, eh?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, and surprisingly, surprisingly similar to the last 12 pages of SoM posts, at least with Zaeryn (Yuriko, on the other hand, is off in a different direction entirely!)



Yeah, I um.. peaked   

I was good, still no reference to where he is other than the Bikini area


----------



## Bront

BTW, Glad you enjoyed the exchange with Lasair


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I um.. peaked
> 
> I was good, still no reference to where he is other than the Bikini area




You know that's just the expression '  ' I got when I went there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I um.. peaked
> 
> I was good, still no reference to where he is other than the Bikini area



 "The Bikini Area?"  I guess I'm confused as to what you mean.  Hmmm....Guess you're a bad little Bront, not like unleashed--unless he's lying of course


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> You know that's just the expression '  ' I got when I went there.



 Particularly, I like the pun evoked by his misspelling of the word peeked as peaked


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, Glad you enjoyed the exchange with Lasair



 I always like having exchanges with my characters where I can do something, even if it's not always a success--kind of like the opposite of the time the GM made my Telepath, Rystil Arden, go into an adventure with no NPC interaction and just lots of fights with Undead and Vermin (immune to mind-affecting stuff), but then I wound up killing lots of them with my dagger by sheer luck :sigh:  Something like that always happens when I play face to face


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "The Bikini Area?"  I guess I'm confused as to what you mean.  Hmmm....Guess you're a bad little Bront, not like unleashed--unless he's lying of course



The only location I am firmly aware of that he was at only applies to his hands, which, depending on the magic available, need not be attached to the rest of his body.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> The only location I am firmly aware of that he was at only applies to his hands, which, depending on the magic available, need not be attached to the rest of his body.



 So you're saying you only know where his hands went?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So you're saying you only know where his hands went?



Pretty much 

BTW, feel free to tell us when you head to bed so we don't sit waiting on you


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Pretty much
> 
> BTW, feel free to tell us when you head to bed so we don't sit waiting on you



 well, I still have some 20 minutes left in me, methinks


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm, I think I'll catch a few 'Z's if I can.  G'night everyone!


----------



## Bront

Night


----------



## unleashed

Goodnight!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Night, you two--for real this time! (maybe)


----------



## unleashed

Well I'll still be here if you find you just can't sleep.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'll still be here if you find you just can't sleep.



I think he has class today, he can sleep then


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, and surprisingly, surprisingly similar to the last 12 pages of SoM posts, at least with Zaeryn (Yuriko, on the other hand, is off in a different direction entirely!)



Somehow . . . I'm not surprised.   

Keia


----------



## Bront

How are the last 2 players doing? I only see 4 in the RG.  I know LF and Kohbiel  were working on something, and BS was too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yeah, lots of it is done but I haven’t made much progress on it of late.  RA said this game was going to be a long way coming.  ( I think I need to do equipment, and a few other things but its mostly done.)

Of course I need some idea where the game is going to start for my character…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Of course, the reasons that this game could take a while are

a) I need to finish Liberator

and

b) The characters on Gyaros will probably need a Preface.

At least (b) is self-perpetuating if the characters from Gyaros aren't finished


----------



## Bront

No problem, just checking.  I think the Plague is starting soon (Think we're waiting on you BS, but not sure).  We're still waiting for either LF or Kohbiel as well (Kohbiel is waiting on Rystil for the class I believe)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course, the reasons that this game could take a while are
> 
> a) I need to finish Liberator
> 
> and
> 
> b) The characters on Gyaros will probably need a Preface.
> 
> At least (b) is self-perpetuating if the characters from Gyaros aren't finished




As I said in the Viridian Plague thread the other day, Tiberius has been created for sooo long it just isn't funny.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> As I said in the Viridian Plague thread the other day, Tiberius has been created for sooo long it just isn't funny.



 That's very true --Tiberius is not the unfinished character on Gyaros


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, just checking.  I think the Plague is starting soon (Think we're waiting on you BS, but not sure).




Minus some background junk, which can be added later, I think I’m done.  (So I don't think your waiting on me.)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's very true --Tiberius is not the unfinished character on Gyaros




Ironic...first character I create for your games, last character to start by the look of it.


----------



## Bront

Well, I think I know how Vasha will get to Gyaros


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I think I know how Vasha will get to Gyaros



 Oh, but we're not going to Gyaros


----------



## Kohbiel

Bront said:
			
		

> (Kohbiel is waiting on Rystil for the class I believe)




Yuuuuuuuup.  *enjoys the novelty of a short string paddle-ball*    Take as long as you need guys, and if all we're waiting on is my class you gents could start early with me catching up when it's finished.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least (b) is self-perpetuating if the characters from Gyaros aren't finished




Cool, still waiting for answers and on some thing like firm footing to forum before I finish…

I do have work though.  I have to figure out what I want to do.  Armor without issues or making a more equipment balanced character.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I think I know how Vasha will get to Gyaros




Why would Vasha come to Gyaros, we're leaving.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, but we're not going to Gyaros



Um, didn't you just say we were?  THat was the answer to where we were starting I thought...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Um, didn't you just say we were?  THat was the answer to where we were starting I thought...



 Nope nope nope


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope nope nope



Well, then were will we be starting?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, then were will we be starting?



 I'll never say  (Until later  )


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll never say  (Until later  )



Vasha might be a bit late to the event then


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha might be a bit late to the event then



 Maybe so


----------



## Bront

Come on Rystil, I'm only about 170 short of 6K


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Come on Rystil, I'm only about 170 short of 6K



 I can't manage to get you there today, I think, but if I did, I might manage to pass Hong and take my place in the top 10.


----------



## Bront

I'll need to find those stats.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll need to find those stats.



 Which stats?  The postcount stats?  Check in Miscellaneous Links at the top bar.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, I'm #41 behind Kalanyr who's over 6K, so going to take a few more days.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm #41 behind Kalanyr who's over 6K, so going to take a few more days.



 Yup, but the real challenge is to reach page 1--Isida and Creamsteak aren't exactly moving targets, so you've got a shot


----------



## Bront

At the rate I'm going, I'll be on page one by the end of November, by the end of December at the latest.

Not that post count realy maters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> At the rate I'm going, I'll be on page one by the end of November, by the end of December at the latest.
> 
> Not that post count realy maters.



 Oh, of course it doesn't matter.  Not at all....Bwahahaha, who are we kidding?


----------



## Bront

Darn you Rystil!!!!  (I need to sleep )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Darn you Rystil!!!!  (I need to sleep )



 What, my last post was too provocative to sleep now?


----------



## Bront

So, have I managed to speed through most of the prolog already?  (Not that I'm complaining, it's been a blast)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, have I managed to speed through most of the prolog already?  (Not that I'm complaining, it's been a blast)



 It's a Preface, but ya


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's a Preface, but ya



Close enough.

We can always play out the ship journy a bit as well.  I've got nothing better to do till one of your games can involve me again


----------



## Bront

Note to self: Meditate


----------



## Bront

Ok, this is officialy the most entertaining use out of the druid spells I've gotten in a long time


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, this is officialy the most entertaining use out of the druid spells I've gotten in a long time



 Really?  I''ll take that as a compliment


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Really?  I''ll take that as a compliment



You should.  Generaly I've not gotten a chance to use such spells at all (Nor Charm person, combat always broke out too quickly).  I guess it's a different style of play, but it's been enjoyable.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You should.  Generaly I've not gotten a chance to use such spells at all (Nor Charm person, combat always broke out too quickly).  I guess it's a different style of play, but it's been enjoyable.



 Ah yes.  Like that time on the bridge that Lasair didn't get to use Charm because the bandits attacked before we could talk   Yup, there's lots of different styles of play, and each has their advantages and disadvantages--I know some players get bored at this style of play because they say it isn't 'exciting' enough.

When I was teaching some girls to play D&D, one of them was a druid and prepared Charm Animal, Speak to Animals, Calm Animals, etc, and one of the long time players, during battle when she didn't have the spell he wanted, asked to see the list, and he almost had a conniption


----------



## Bront

I'm usually more combat oriented, but Vasha isn't as much, and is becoming even less so with the creatures of Arris.  It is a different style though, and while it can be fun, a good mix is good for most everyone.

I remember running a game for some younger kids, and the Druid thought that Jump was the coolest spell for some reason (never used it).  Of course, he insisted his wolf was a submissive peer too


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm usually more combat oriented, but Vasha isn't as much, and is becoming even less so with the creatures of Arris.  It is a different style though, and while it can be fun, a good mix is good for most everyone.
> 
> I remember running a game for some younger kids, and the Druid thought that Jump was the coolest spell for some reason (never used it).  Of course, he insisted his wolf was a submissive peer too



 I agree about the good mix, but ther mix is going to focus somewhat away from combat in this particular game.

Oh, and what do you mean by a submissive peer? (Like an equal who follows his lead?)


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree about the good mix, but ther mix is going to focus somewhat away from combat in this particular game.
> 
> Oh, and what do you mean by a submissive peer? (Like an equal who follows his lead?)



No, like a dog who pees when excited or being submissive.  It's actualy a sign of incomplete training as a youth, though it can eventualy be overcome.  His dad's dog is one, that's where he got it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No, like a dog who pees when excited or being submissive.  It's actualy a sign of incomplete training as a youth, though it can eventualy be overcome.  His dad's dog is one, that's where he got it.



 Ohhhhh, I knew I was missing something there.  I understand you now--the word is peer, whereas I had mixed it up for the more common homonym


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh, I knew I was missing something there.  I understand you now--the word is peer, whereas I had mixed it up for the more common homonym



Yup, nice coloring job btw


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, nice coloring job btw



 Yes, I thought it appropriate


----------



## Bront

Ok, now I'm realy looking forward to this game offiicialy starting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, now I'm realy looking forward to this game offiicialy starting.



 Why?


----------



## unleashed

I'm actually wondering what my Warmage is going to do.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm actually wondering what my Warmage is going to do.  :\



 You'll just have to find out when the adventure starts


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'll just have to find out when the adventure starts




That could be a while in coming with a preface to do yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That could be a while in coming with a preface to do yet.



 That's true, but at least he's in that other Preface


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why?



Vasha's found out something... interesting, and may have some... odd motives.

[sblock]Vasha is pondering if it is her nymph heritage, or just her heritage that can do this, and depending on what she descivers, she may avtively seek out a Valsian man to bear his child and teach the child the ways.   Obviously a bit farther off though [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha's found out something... interesting, and may have some... odd motives.
> 
> [sblock]Vasha is pondering if it is her nymph heritage, or just her heritage that can do this, and depending on what she descivers, she may avtively seek out a Valsian man to bear his child and teach the child the ways.   Obviously a bit farther off though [/sblock]



 [SBLOCK]
Ah, I see 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA[sblock]We'll see what she finds in town as well.  It all depends on what she learns of her powers

Is it possable for a Half-Nymph to be a man?  If so, can he ever become a full Nymph?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Nope, the child of a Nymph is always female, though technically, a quarter-Nymph could be male, and as long as you ship him off to Amaranthia well before puberty, he can become first female and then Nymph
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA
[sblock] Good to know, not that I plan on going that far in the generational gap.  We'll see what Vasha learns about her power.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Yep, should be interesting 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront:
> [SBLOCK]
> Yep, should be interesting
> [/SBLOCK]



RA [sblock] Next up, Nymph Dragonlord   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Now that would be interesting...a Nymph who sucks away the lifeforce of planets 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Look!  I put up the Liberator!  Yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'll just have to find out when the adventure starts



I can finish the equipment today…  and soon at that.  Could we start today?

Or is this still a ways away.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can finish the equipment today…  and soon at that.  Could we start today?
> 
> Or is this still a ways away.



 Well, poor Kohbiel just got his class and needs to make a character yet


----------



## unleashed

Okay the Liberator in rtf has been added to the classes zip.

Encyclopaedia Altanica


----------



## Bront

Vasha's pretty much done with her intro.  I've no objections for shooting for a start some time next week.

Did LF need anything for her Alt?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay the Liberator in rtf has been added to the classes zip.
> 
> Encyclopaedia Altanica



 Yay!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha's pretty much done with her intro.  I've no objections for shooting for a start some time next week.




  You’ve out run a second group of players, huh?   

You're probably going to get stuck waiting for the rest of us to get through are own intros.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’ve out run a second group of players, huh?
> 
> You're probably going to get stuck waiting for the rest of us to get through are own intros.



Actualy, I thought he wasn't going to do too many intros, and just did one for me to keep me occupied.  No biggie either way.

I'm probably 6 posts by 2 players each from going.  Problem is I think I was 8 last weekend


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm probably 6 posts by 2 players each from going.  Problem is I think I was 8 last weekend




Sorry, know what you’re going through.  I went 2 weeks with no updates and I didn't even get a side game like you did.  I do know that Unleashed and my character’s first meeting will need to be roleplayed out and that we are suppose to join the others sometime after that.  Sounds like an intro to me.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, know what you’re going through.  I went 2 weeks with no updates and I didn't even get a side game like you did.  I do know that Unleashed and my character’s first meeting will need to be roleplayed out and that we are suppose to join the others sometime after that.  Sounds like an intro to me.




Yep, we have a preface...confirmed in posts #738 and #739 above.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, we have a preface...confirmed in posts #738 and #739 above.



Excellent, I've been preparing for it. :evil:


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Excellent, I've been preparing for it. :evil:




I haven't...I've been far too busy playing Zaeryn in Shards of Memory.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I haven't...I've been far too busy playing Zaeryn in Shards of Memory.



Good, good!    Then again it’s hard to predict a caged beasts so its probably best you haven’t even tried.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good, good!    Then again it’s hard to predict a caged beasts so its probably best you haven’t even tried.




I'm sure I'll come up with something.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I hope so.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hope so.




Perhaps Tiberius had better buy a cage...just in case.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Perhaps Tiberius had better buy a cage...just in case.



 I would imagine it would be typical in of a change of ownership…


----------



## unleashed

Liberator updated with Code of Conduct in classes compilation zip.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that'll be triple.  The Praetorian stuff can be bought at cost, though.



Quick questions.  Does the Rowaini Quicksilver reduce the armor category for special abilities also?  (Like monk abilities)  Also is the weight of the armor affected?

If so would it be okay for Kallithyia to only have one item?  (I would just want the armor, I cannot see a world where a slave gladiator would be allowed to own a weapon.  They would be provided and then taken away.)

Armor would be Rowaini Quicksilver Breastplate (or the equivalent) which would cost 15,200 GP)

I figure she took it from a Rowaini gladiator that she killed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Armor would be Rowaini Quicksilver Breastplate (or the equivalent) which would cost 15,200 GP)




Actually that wouldn't work....  I really need a metal armor that allows a +5 Dex bonus, and has a -4 ACP or less.  (Light armor preferred.)


----------



## Kohbiel

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Look!  I put up the Liberator!  Yay!




Reading through it as I speak Rystil, and I just gotta say, this thing is scary powerful, exactly what I was hoping for  .  Character will be done...hmm, just got more hours in at work this week, so I'll probably only be able to post every other day, but the character himself should be up tonight.

Oh right, I"m gonna need starting gold as well.


----------



## Bront

Cool, you already have money for gear and spending rules?


----------



## Kohbiel

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, you already have money for gear and spending rules?




Eh...see post edit.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow, with no discount cost on anything I really cannot do anything that strikes as both cool and effective with my character’s equipment...  (Offensive or defensive)

Do I have to use the gladiator funds or could I use the Conasan Amazon funds instead?


----------



## Kohbiel

Still wondering about my starting gold, and now the Rowaini Dueling Cutlass.  If it's stats are identical to that of a rapier, is there a benefit to choosing that over the normal rapier?


----------



## Bront

Kohbiel, what race are you and where are you from again?  I might be able to get you a guestimate on pricing things.

BS, I think it depends on where you last where and where you got most of your equipment.  If you're just out of the ring, probably gladiator is best.  If not, Amazon funds work if you returned there.  I don't think you can mix though.  Also, I thought you got a discount on weapons, or a larger than normal ammount of money.


----------



## unleashed

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Still wondering about my starting gold, and now the Rowaini Dueling Cutlass.  If it's stats are identical to that of a rapier, is there a benefit to choosing that over the normal rapier?




The advantage is that is is a _light_ weapon instead of a one-handed weapon, thus the reason it's an exotic weapon.

Sorry about Rystil not being around to answer questions, but I seem to have adapted him to Australian time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, I think it depends on where you last where and where you got most of your equipment.




What if she still had her equipment from Amaranthia?



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> If you're just out of the ring, probably gladiator is best.




Probaly so...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I don't think you can mix though.




Ah yeah same here and I never asked to mix. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Also, I thought you got a discount on weapons, or a larger than normal ammount of money.



Weapons and Armor full price, everything else twice cost, 8K...

Since I do see why someone would give an gladiator a magic weapon I've looked at the special materials, none of which I can offered on what I want. 

So I think I'll just take two mastercrafted weapons, and a mastercrafted suit of armor and forfeit everything else.  (Pretty sure gladiators don't get to keep the change.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

And I still have no idea for the base armor...  Most of my books are in storage so I'm limited to the PHB and the complete books.  (none of which have any new armor types)


----------



## Kohbiel

Bront said:
			
		

> Kohbiel, what race are you and where are you from again?  I might be able to get you a guestimate on pricing things.




Dolathi (the shape-shifters)



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> The advantage is that is is a light weapon instead of a one-handed weapon, thus the reason it's an exotic weapon.




Caught on that much, but the only real differince between light and one handed weapons is their ability to apply weapon finesse, which is allowed under the rules of the regular rapier, despite being a one handed weapon.

And thanks for volunteering to awnser these guys.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> So I think I'll just take two mastercrafted weapons, and a mastercrafted suit of armor and forfeit everything else. (Pretty sure gladiators don't get to keep the change.)



 If you're going to do that, might as well make the armour Rowaini Quicksteel (if it's already light) to increase the Max Dex Bonus.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Caught on that much, but the only real differince between light and one handed weapons is their ability to apply weapon finesse, which is allowed under the rules of the regular rapier, despite being a one handed weapon.




Uhh, no.  Ever tried dual-wielding rapiers?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Since I don't see why someone would give an gladiator a magic weapon I've looked at the special materials, none of which I can offered on what I want.




Say that you stole a weapon from the armoury as you made your escape.  It could even be your old weapon from Amaranthia that she took back for nostalgic purposes  (or maybe a new one because she felt that she had been tainted too much to wield her old weapon)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you're going to do that, might as well make the armour Rowaini Quicksteel (if it's already light) to increase the Max Dex Bonus.




The notes from Unleashed make no mention of the above...



> Rowaini Quicksteel has an armour check penalty of 3 less than usual which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total ACP of 4 less, and counts as one category lighter for movement purposes (like mithril) but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected. Cost as mithril.




Could you repost them?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Say that you stole a weapon from the armoury as you made your escape.  It could even be your old weapon from Amaranthia that she took back for nostalgic purposes  (or maybe a new one because she felt that she had been tainted too much to wield her old weapon)



I don’t see a magic item being in the gladiator armory, plus I’m pretty sure Kalli is being bought, so I doubt they let her bring stolen good with her.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The notes from Unleashed make no mention of the above...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you repost them?



 I think that might have been the propagation of an incomplete post by me (and I may have been the one propagating it  ).  It increases the Max Dex Bonus by 1 as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t see a magic item being in the gladiator armory, plus I’m pretty sure Kalli is being bought, so I doubt they let her bring stolen good with her.



 Understandable.  Of course, perhaps when she was purchased, they also bought back her original weapon?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The notes from Unleashed make no mention of the above...
> 
> Could you repost them?




That's because the original didn't include increasing the Max Dex bonus.  

Edit: The alteration mentioned above will be added in future updates though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's because the original didn't include increasing the Max Dex bonus.



 Yup, as I said, a propagation of an incomplete post by me--I take full responsibility


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think that might have been the propagation of an incomplete post by me (and I may have been the one propagating it  ).  It increases the Max Dex Bonus by 1 as well.




What'cha talk'n about Willis?    Damn, I could have had this character done a month ago with that nugget of knowledge.   

Do any of your other materials have any sort of special powers not mentioned?

Like Quicksilver.  Does it weigh half like Mithral or not?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, as I said, a propagation of an incomplete post by me--I take full responsibility




Of course that update makes me even more sad about the cost of Lyrobium...whereas the Quicksteel is at least 1/2 of the power of mithral, the Lyrobium is under half strength and costs more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, as I said, a propagation of an incomplete post by me--I take full responsibility




As you should!


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course that update makes me even more sad about the cost of Lyrobium...whereas the Quicksteel is at least 1/2 of the power of mithral, the Lyrobium is under half strength and costs more.



 That's as it should be--the cost of Lyrobium is a price hike as part of a Praetorian plan to manipulate supply and demand   They know that real Praetorians can afford it anyway because they have extra money (essentially, it takes into account Praetorian extra cash )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What'cha talk'n about Willis?    Damn, I could have had this character done a month ago with that nugget of knowledge.
> 
> Do any of your other materials have any sort of special powers not mentioned?
> 
> Like Quicksilver.  Does it weigh half like Mithral or not?



 Quicksteel does weigh half, although that's not such a big deal--so does Lyrobium.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Quicksteel does weigh half, although that's not such a big deal--so does Lyrobium.




Does that mean Lyrobium also acts as armour of one category lighter?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Does that mean Lyrobium also acts as armour of one category lighter?



 Sort of, but not quite.  It still counts as its normal category (allowing it to benefit from alloy with materials that only work on medium and heavy armour), but it uses the movement/sleeping restrictions of the next lighter category.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sort of, but not quite.  It still counts as its normal category (allowing it to benefit from alloy with materials that only work on medium and heavy armour), but it uses the movement/sleeping restrictions of the next lighter category.



So you can have more than one material in weapons and armor then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So you can have more than one material in weapons and armor then?



 Only when metallurgists have discovered an effective alloy, as with Zarradyn and Lyrobium


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sort of, but not quite.  It still counts as its normal category (allowing it to benefit from alloy with materials that only work on medium and heavy armour), but it uses the movement/sleeping restrictions of the next lighter category.




So would this be accurate then...is considered one category lighter for purposes of movement and sleep, but not for the use of special abilities? What exactly do you mean by 'benefit from alloy with materials'?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> So would this be accurate then...is considered one category lighter for purposes of movement and sleep, but not for the use of special abilities? What exactly do you mean by 'benefit from alloy with materials'?



 Yes, you've got it.  As for alloys, if you look at Zarradyn, the Zarradyn/Lyrobium alloy would fail for Medium armour if Lyrobium made it count as light.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only when metallurgists have discovered an effective alloy, as with Zarradyn and Lyrobium



I’m so damn confused and worse yet it has no way of getting better…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Okay, honest question time, not that it matters cause Kalli when never be able to offord it off planet but:



> Alaxium grants any weapon an additional +1 to its crit threat range *but* any critical confirmed on the new Alaxium number only deals x2 damage, regardless of the normal mulitiplier of the weapon or any other abilities. It costs {300 GP for an arrow or other ammunition, 3000 GP for a medium light weapon, 6000 GP for a normal medium one-handed weapon, 12000 GP for a medium two-handed weapon}. Praetorian material.




Is this an alloy that can be added to an already created masterwork weapon?  (I know it only saves 50 gps.  This is more out of curiosity than anything else.)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, you've got it.  As for alloys, if you look at Zarradyn, the Zarradyn/Lyrobium alloy would fail for Medium armour if Lyrobium made it count as light.




Okay, I'll add that too...which I had an extra 2,000 gp to spend on the alloy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Also could Alaxium be used to increase the threat range of an unarmed strike?  (Like with a gauntlet, which is considered an unarmed strike and I guess would do more damage in the hands of a monk but I'm not to sure cause it has damaged listed on a table.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll add that too...which I had an extra 2,000 gp to spend on the alloy.



Hey let Kalli borrow some money!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, honest question time, not that it matters cause Kalli when never be able to offord it off planet but:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an alloy that can be added to an already created masterwork weapon?  (I know it only saves 50 gps.  This is more out of curiosity than anything else.)



 Nope, unfortunately, you can't just turn a pure metal weapon into an alloy after its made.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll add that too...which I had an extra 2,000 gp to spend on the alloy.



 I could swear I already mentioned the alloy.  It's called Archon's Zarradyne or something like that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh! and does Alaxium stack with keen or improved critical?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Also could Alaxium be used to increase the threat range of an unarmed strike?  (Like with a gauntlet, which is considered an unarmed strike and I guess would do more damage in the hands of a monk but I'm not to sure cause it has damaged listed on a table.)



 Guantlet damage does not improve when a monk levels up--it's just a weapon that can count as an unarmed strike for purposes of flurrying.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh! and does Alaxium stack with keen or improved critical?



 It stacks with both, and they stack with each other (at least whenever I'm the GM)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Guantlet damage does not improve when a monk levels up--it's just a weapon that can count as an unarmed strike for purposes of flurrying.




Okay, so that means no improved Alaxium unarmed strikes correct?  (Sorry to ask again but your sort of dodged the question or it might have a different answer.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, so that means no improved Alaxium unarmed strikes correct?  (Sorry to ask again but your sort of dodged the question or it might have a different answer.)



 Umm, yes.  You can't improve unarmed strikes with metal (unless you're made of metal)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It stacks with both, and they stack with each other (at least whenever I'm the GM)




So someone could have a Alaxium keen Rapier with the improved critical feat?   (IF so what would be the critical threat range on that?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So someone could have a Alaxium keen Rapier with the improved critical feat?   (IF so what would be the critical threat range on that?)



 11-20/x2


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm, yes.  You can't improve unarmed strikes with metal (unless you're made of metal)



Cool.  I’ll do something else then. (obviously  )


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I could swear I already mentioned the alloy.  It's called Archon's Zarradyne or something like that




That's the alloy of Zarradyne and Allaxium...not the alloy of Zarradyne and Lyrobium you mentioned above.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's the alloy of Zarradyne and Allaxium...not the alloy of Zarradyne and Lyrobium you mentioned above.



 Oh, right.  Well, there's another one with Zarradyn and Lyrobium


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 11-20/x2




Okay, so I'll note the +1 is an overall addition, not multiplied by keen of improved critical.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 11-20/x2



Cool. That's what I got also. 

Armor Spikes.  The damage they do is added to your unarmed strike in a grapple yes?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool. That's what I got also.
> 
> Armor Spikes.  The damage they do is added to your unarmed strike in a grapple yes?



 Yes, that's right.  You can roll them into your spikes for additional damage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, that's right.  You can roll them into your spikes for additional damage.



Cool.  I think I’ll go with them.  Is it ten pounds even on light armor and piecemeal armour at that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  I think I’ll go with them.  Is it ten pounds even on light armor and piecemeal armour at that?



 I think it's a flat increase.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think it's a flat increase.



 Yeah, it would have to be house ruled otherwise. (I was giving you that option)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, it would have to be house ruled otherwise. (I was giving you that option)



 I'll stick with the RAW here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll stick with the RAW here.



 Sure, works for me. 

Conacian Amazon.  I remember they prefer axes but do they prefer spears/javelins or bows for range weapons?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, works for me.
> 
> Conacian Amazon.  I remember they prefer axes but do they prefer spears/javelins or bows for range weapons?



 They like spears, but they also use bows for long range--javelins are more of a close-range thing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They like spears, but they also use bows for long range--javelins are more of a close-range thing.



 Cool.  Last question. (I hope)

Would a Buckler out of the question? (Either Amazon or Gladiator)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  Last question. (I hope)
> 
> Would a Buckler out of the question? (Either Amazon or Gladiator)



 No, not out of the question.


----------



## unleashed

Materials updates added to setting zip.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Unleashed, thanks! 

All, I know this is the wrong spot but if you all would help me pick up errors I would appreciate it.

Edit: Removed


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, not out of the question.



Oh it was but it’s not your fault.    You cannot bash with it nor can you put shield spikes on it.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed, thanks!
> 
> All, I know this is the wrong spot but if you all would help me pick up errors I would appreciate it.
> 
> Note:  I didn't do any normal equipment cause I don't see a slave having any...  I can fix this if need be.
> 
> Also she's probaly too well armed.




Stats...far too high.   

Languages look wrong, you should have Concasan + 2 + what you bought (should be 5 languages, not 6).

Greataxe damage, threat range, weight, and cost wrong...should be 1d12+2, 20/x3, 12 lbs., (320 GP)

Armour Spikes should cost 3050 GP

Composite Longbow, attack bonus should be +8, looks like you forgot the masterwork.

Spear, attack bonus should be +6 I think.

Grapple check should be +5 (3 base attack, +2 Str)

Basic equipment...consider a set of clothes, maybe a sack and some rations, at least...weapons, probably a few too many.   

Think that's it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Stats...far too high.




It didn't look that high till I swapped Strength and Wisdom around.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Languages look wrong, you should have Concasan + 2 + what you bought (should be 5 languages, not 6).




Thanks, fixed.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Greataxe damage, threat range, weight, and cost wrong...should be 1d12+2, 20/x3, 12 lbs., (320 GP)




Thanks, but I removed this.  (12 lbs is alot of weight for a weapon she would never use.)



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Armour Spikes should cost 3050 GP




Fixed



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Composite Longbow, attack bonus should be +8, looks like you forgot the masterwork.




Yup, sure did. 



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Spear, attack bonus should be +6 I think.




Ah it depended if it was being thrown or not.  Removed anyway and gave her two throwing axes.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Grapple check should be +5 (3 base attack, +2 Str)




Yeah last minute change regarding strength and what not.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Basic equipment...consider a set of clothes, maybe a sack and some rations, at least...weapons, probably a few too many.




Weapons yeah to many.  I cut ten pounds of and she still has her weapons from home. (bow and axes) 

Set of clothes, maybe I guess.  Rations, wouldn't that inspire a slave to escape?


----------



## unleashed

unleashed said:
			
		

> Spear, attack bonus should be +6 I think.






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah it depended if it was being thrown or not.  Removed anyway and gave her two throwing axes.




Well it would have been +8 ranged...forgot the masterwork again.   



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Set of clothes, maybe I guess.  Rations, wouldn't that inspire a slave to escape?




I'd imagine you have some very simple clothes, perhaps nothing more than a halter and a loincloth for between matches at least.

Well we'll assume you grabbed the sack and a little food on your way out, or you had been saving it up to escape on your own.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'd imagine you have some very simple clothes, perhaps nothing more than a halter and a loincloth for between matches at least.




True, I gave her the peasant’s outfit but assume it’s far holier than normal.  

She has no ACP so her armor really isn’t all that uncomfortable and I have a feeling the guards wouldn’t take away the armor so it would be her only weapon, minus her fists, when not fighting.

Basically its great for day-to-day protection.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we'll assume you grabbed the sack and a little food on your way out, or you had been saving it up to escape on your own.



I gave her a backpack but based upon your description of her clothing I bet food is hard to hide.  Besides she has survival skill, she could find her own food and water on the run.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wills, RA, where is unleashed and my own IC thread?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wills, RA, where is unleashed and my own IC thread?



 Well given that we have a Liberator now, I'm going to hold off until I see his backstory--since Liberator is a Praetorian class, he might get involved too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well given that we have a Liberator now, I'm going to hold off until I see his backstory--since Liberator is a Praetorian class, he might get involved too



 Oh, I see.  Well that gives me time to think about swapping my Amazon to plague and doing something else here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wills, speaking of Liberators did this question get answered?



			
				Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Oh right, I’m gonna need starting gold as well.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well given that we have a Liberator now, I'm going to hold off until I see his backstory--since Liberator is a Praetorian class, he might get involved too




Not good...does everyone hate Tiberius.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, I see.  Well that gives me time to think about swapping my Amazon to plague and doing something else here.



 I'm going to assume that that was a joke.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to assume that that was a joke.



Maybe, maybe not, Wills...  You know how I get if I have too much time to think...  I think I'll go read those new classes.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not good...does everyone hate Tiberius.



Yes says the uninformed man in the back


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wills, what about the Runemaiden?  Are you going to have her finished soon?


----------



## Bront

BS, you want to hide Eonthar's sheet like you did for Seeten?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, you want to hide Eonthar's sheet like you did for Seeten?



 What no courtesy link?


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What no courtesy link?



You found it earlier today   besides, I'm lazy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> You found it earlier today   besides, I'm lazy



So am I. 

Nighty night!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wills, what about the Runemaiden?  Are you going to have her finished soon?



 Eventually, but not right now.  That's significantly lower on my priority list than my Java Project, for instance.  I've actually got the darned Compiler to not spit out errors, though (yay! )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eventually, but not right now.  That's significantly lower on my priority list than my Java Project, for instance.  I've actually got the darned Compiler to not spit out errors, though (yay! )



 See I said it was a layer 8 error. 

And that's cool.  I think I'll keep the amazon in this game...  for now. 

Who knows, maybe Kohbiel will give me the type of rescuer I originally wanted for Kalli.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Who knows, maybe Kohbiel will give me the type of rescuer I originally wanted for Kalli.




It is possible.  He did ask me if he could take the Nymph's Kiss feat


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And that's cool.  I think I'll keep the amazon in this game...  for now.
> 
> Who knows, maybe Kohbiel will give me the type of rescuer I originally wanted for Kalli.




Works for me, then Tiberius can just sit there and be despised.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, know what you’re going through.  I went 2 weeks with no updates and I didn't even get a side game like you did.




Bront, I take it back.  480 posts already?  You deserve no sympathy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is possible.  He did ask me if he could take the Nymph's Kiss feat



Wow, considering this is Kalli that might be a worse feat the weapon specialization: net.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Works for me, then Tiberius can just sit there and be despised.



Or you could mock his choice in wives or what not.  Mockery is actually quite fun if you let it be.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, I take it back.  480 posts already?  You deserve no sympathy.



But she's learned a lot, and I'm guessing what the circumstances of our next meeting will be.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is possible.  He did ask me if he could take the Nymph's Kiss feat



Well, some people do find Nymphs Liberating


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> But she's learned a lot, and I'm guessing what the circumstances of our next meeting will be.



 You may be surprised


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, some people do find Nymphs Liberating



  True, very true.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or you could mock his choice in wives or what not.  Mockery is actually quite fun if you let it be.




Oh I'm sure it is, but Tiberius is not like that...having two characters who hate him is quickly approaching Rystil's worst possible party, at least from where I'm sitting...but if Rystil can make it work who am I to complain.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh I'm sure it is, but Tiberius is not like that...having two characters who hate him is quickly approaching Rystil's worst possible party, at least from where I'm sitting...but if Rystil can make it work who am I to complain.



 Well, we've got a Champion, a Liberator, and a Warmage so far (though it would be better if the Champion was a Zealot or Inquisitor or the Warmage was an Archon).  We'd need an Avenger and a Dragonlord, and perhaps a Soulreaver thrown in


----------



## Bront

Quick question.  Are the Mojiin more likely to be Ecomancers than the Valsians, and vice versa for being a Dragonlord?  A bit of background would help (though Vasha is still somewhat ignorant)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, we've got a Champion, a Liberator, and a Warmage so far (though it would be better if the Champion was a Zealot or Inquisitor or the Warmage was an Archon).  We'd need an Avenger and a Dragonlord, and perhaps a Soulreaver thrown in




Well I could make the Warmage an Archon as well, at least then the Nymph wouldn't try hacking me apart.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Quick question.  Are the Mojiin more likely to be Ecomancers than the Valsians, and vice versa for being a Dragonlord?  A bit of background would help (though Vasha is still somewhat ignorant)



 Only Valsians are ever Dragonlords.  As for Ecomancers, it was invented by a Valsian, but it is more in line with the Mojiin worldview and was taught to the Mojiin too, so it could be either.


----------



## Bront

And it is illegal not because of the damage per say, but the philosophy opposes the Dragonlords, and that is what they wish to posses, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> And it is illegal not because of the damage per say, but the philosophy opposes the Dragonlords, and that is what they wish to posses, right?



 Hmm?  Which is illegal?


----------



## Bront

Ecomancy is illegal since the Dragonlords are generaly in power, right?

What's the currency exchange rate?  Trying to see how much it is in Credits/Gold.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ecomancy is illegal since the Dragonlords are generaly in power, right?
> 
> What's the currency exchange rate?  Trying to see how much it is in Credits/Gold.



 Ecomancy isn't really illegal--it is just scoffed at.  The exchange is roughly equivalent to a gold piece, not that Vasha has any idea how much any currency is worth


----------



## Bront

She is Valsian, so I thought they did know some sort of currency.  She can understand exchange of goods enough to get by.

Ahh, so asking about ecomancy and an ecomancer is generaly a way to draw attention to one's self.

Well, she'll have some time


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> She is Valsian, so I thought they did know some sort of currency.  She can understand exchange of goods enough to get by.
> 
> Ahh, so asking about ecomancy and an ecomancer is generaly a way to draw attention to one's self.
> 
> Well, she'll have some time



 Oh wait, when you say Valsian there, you mean Vaelysh.  Yes, they do understand currency--I had thought she was Seelie.  Wow, she should have brought some money then, at least the Seelie have an excuse 

Yup, asking about Ecomancy definitely draws attention.


----------



## Bront

She was sheltered by her parents, and strangely, I spent all the money exactly (I checked) she also grew up a bit on Arris, they were somewhat isolated.  Sorry, too many V people, and I'm bad enough with names  

And I figure it might be a bit less attention getting as a Nymph, especialy if she's been sort of new to this and on the planet.  Seems actualy fairly likely a Nymph would look one up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> She was sheltered by her parents, and strangely, I spent all the money exactly (I checked) she also grew up a bit on Arris, they were somewhat isolated.  Sorry, too many V people, and I'm bad enough with names
> 
> And I figure it might be a bit less attention getting as a Nymph, especialy if she's been sort of new to this and on the planet.  Seems actualy fairly likely a Nymph would look one up.



 Yep, I'd imagine due to her sheltered life, she might not even have seen any money during her childhood on Arris


----------



## Bront

Yup.  She's not dumb, but she is still fairly inocent in the ways of the world, from her nymphhood as well as her life.  But it's been enjoyable so far


----------



## Rystil Arden

> But it's been enjoyable so far



Good.  That's the most important thing


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Good.  That's the most important thing



BTW, while we're still moving, and finding things to do, whenever DI is ready to start, dont let me hold anyone back, we can just finish with a few wrapup e-mails


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, while we're still moving, and finding things to do, whenever DI is ready to start, dont let me hold anyone back, we can just finish with a few wrapup e-mails



 Yup, that is, and has been, my plan


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that is, and has been, my plan



Cool.  I'm heading to bed soon. (Probably one more post for me)

And I'll not complain if my game slows down for more classes.

Also, a money conversion chart and where it's used would be a good thing to have (I'm sure Unleashed will put it in his file)


----------



## Bront

Bad, Bad, Naughty Rystil.   (That was a great post to go to sleep on)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Bad, Bad, Naughty Rystil.   (That was a great post to go to sleep on)



 Bwahahaha


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Bad, Bad, Naughty Rystil.   (That was a great post to go to sleep on)




Rystil didn't uncover the grail shaped beacon, did he?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil didn't uncover the grail shaped beacon, did he?



 Nope, I don't want to be spanked.  But it looks like Vasha just signed a contract for a job where she didn't realise that she will be a slaver


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't want to be spanked.  But it looks like Vasha just signed a contract for a job where she didn't realise that she will be a slaver



Technicaly it wasn't anything wrong with the contract itself...


----------



## Bront

RPG Transcript Humor from a game I played in a few weeks ago (the particular segment involving my character).

Thought you guys might enjoy it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> RPG Transcript Humor from a game I played in a few weeks ago (the particular segment involving my character).
> 
> Thought you guys might enjoy it



 Heh, it's always funny to trick dull-witted opponents 

Anyways, I'm going to go to sleep.  

Stupid Java...When I try to assign a Disjunction, it tells me it's the wrong type, but then when I assign it to a random Object and ask its type, it blithely tells me its a Disjunction...and it doesn't implement all of Disjunction's member functions


----------



## Bront

Maybe it needs more cafine 

Night


----------



## unleashed

Goodnight!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Goodnight!



 Good Morning! 

and yeah not sure how RA is going to make this one work...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well given that we have a Liberator now, I'm going to hold off until I see his backstory--since Liberator is a Praetorian class, he might get involved too




RA, does him being a Dolathi change the above...?


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, does him being a Dolathi change the above...?



You never know (Don't give him ideas!)

BTW, RA, why is there a link to this thread in the first post.  Isn't that kind of redundant?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, does him being a Dolathi change the above...?



 I knew he was a Dolathi.  Even so, Dolathi can't just take classes from other worlds because they say so--they have to learn it by being undercover on that world


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> You never know (Don't give him ideas!)
> 
> BTW, RA, why is there a link to this thread in the first post.  Isn't that kind of redundant?




He copied the links from the Twin Infinities thread that lead to the three breakoff threads which contained the info of who was playing what and just didn't remove them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> He copied the links from the Twin Infinities thread that lead to the three breakoff threads which contained the info of who was playing what and just didn't remove them.



 Yup, that's about the size of it


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I knew he was a Dolathi.  Even so, Dolathi can't just take classes from other worlds because they say so--they have to learn it by being undercover on that world



Interesting.    I guess with those words I’ll call it a night.


----------



## unleashed

Goodnight!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Interesting.    I guess with those words I’ll call it a night.



 G'night BS!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Later.  Go Chiefs!


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Later.  Go Chiefs!



Night 

Da Bears!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bah, barbaric sport.  In other news, Diaglo down, Nightfall soon to follow


----------



## unleashed

Well I'd barrack for my AFL team here...but they didn't make the finals.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, barbaric sport.  In other news, Diaglo down, Nightfall soon to follow



Bah, it's the chess of sports.  So much stratergy, thinking, as well as exicuting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, it's the chess of sports.  So much stratergy, thinking, as well as exicuting.



 It is not the chess of sports.  It is the gladiatorial pit-fight of sports.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is not the chess of sports.  It is the gladiatorial pit-fight of sports.



No, that's Rugby.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No, that's Rugby.



 They're both gladiatorial pitfights, but its the difference between throwing them to the lions and making them fight each other to the death.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're both gladiatorial pitfights, but its the difference between throwing them to the lions and making them fight each other to the death.



It's not as bad as you think.  Honestly, You're more likely to be injured running (Any distance over a mile), playing Soccor, or playing Hockey than playing football.  (Oddly enough, they're all higher than paintball, which is why I'm familiar with it)

Rugby's origional name was Murderball, bit it was changed for more comercial appeal.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> It's not as bad as you think.  Honestly, You're more likely to be injured running (Any distance over a mile), playing Soccor, or playing Hockey than playing football.  (Oddly enough, they're all higher than paintball, which is why I'm familiar with it)
> 
> Rugby's origional name was Murderball, bit it was changed for more comercial appeal.




I really wish people would use an accurate name for american 'football', it's a pretty silly name for a sport where kicking the ball is infrequent at best...they kick the ball more frequently in rugby.   

As for injury, other sports or activities may have _more_ injuries, but the injuries in gridiron are usually much worse due to the 'protective gear' they wear giving players the impression that they are actually protected thus provoking harder hits.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're both gladiatorial pitfights, but its the difference between throwing them to the lions and making them fight each other to the death.




Which is which?


----------



## Bront

Soccer and Hockey are accurate names for a sport?   How about Lacross?

In oder times, more kicking was involved, and very little passing, so the players were moving the ball with their feet more.  Hense the name (I think)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Soccer and Hockey are accurate names for a sport?   How about Lacross?
> 
> In oder times, more kicking was involved, and very little passing, so the players were moving the ball with their feet more.  Hense the name (I think)



 Well, originally, there was no passing.  It was not only a violent and churlish sport (slugging, gang tackling, etc was common), but also a rather boring one.  Then President Theodore Roosevelt, who like the sport for some reason, added in the forward pass, doubled the yardage needed for a first down, and banned gang formations and tackling.  

(I make sure to know at least some about things I hate, so that I'm not just spouting off vitriol--other things I hate include James Joyce, John Cage, and Jackson Pollock  )


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Soccer and Hockey are accurate names for a sport?   How about Lacross?
> 
> In oder times, more kicking was involved, and very little passing, so the players were moving the ball with their feet more.  Hense the name (I think)




Well soccer is actually called football in europe, it's often referred to as european football in a lot of other places as well as soccer.

Yes american football was originally an amalgamation of soccer (football) and rubgy.


----------



## Bront

I'm off to attepmt sleep.  Wish me luck (Hasn't been working so far


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm off to attepmt sleep.  Wish me luck (Hasn't been working so far



 Good luck!


----------



## unleashed

Good luck on your seeking of daily oblivion.


----------



## Bront

Well, got some, I'll try to get a bit more later.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, got some, I'll try to get a bit more later.



 Well, at least you managed to get a bit 

I sent an e-mail to the people who wrote the Java project asking if what I've found is a bug, so I now can't work more until they respond.  Therefore, I finished a bit more of the Witch.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, at least you managed to get a bit
> 
> I sent an e-mail to the people who wrote the Java project asking if what I've found is a bug, so I now can't work more until they respond.  Therefore, I finished a bit more of the Witch.



Cool.  Once you finish it all the way, I can stat up Vanessa (Unless you were going to).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Once you finish it all the way, I can stat up Vanessa (Unless you were going to).



 Well, I've finished the chart and level 1


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I've finished the chart and level 1



Sweet 

That's a good start.  Assuming the witch has somewhat standard abilities, shouldn't take too long then.

I'm debating firing up the game cube (I got X-men Legends last night, yeah! )


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> That's a good start.  Assuming the witch has somewhat standard abilities, shouldn't take too long then.
> 
> I'm debating firing up the game cube (I got X-men Legends last night, yeah! )




Why debate...you'll either wear yourself out or wake yourself up fully...sounds like a win win situation to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> That's a good start.  Assuming the witch has somewhat standard abilities, shouldn't take too long then.
> 
> I'm debating firing up the game cube (I got X-men Legends last night, yeah! )



 Well, it doesn't have fairly standard abilities--all about concoctions, brews, and covens


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Why debate...you'll either wear yourself out or wake yourself up fully...sounds like a win win situation to me.



yeah, but it involves firing up the laptop so I can post, and going down stairs.  I'll probably do it, though I'm kind of relaxed at the moment.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't have fairly standard abilities--all about concoctions, brews, and covens



Ahh, I see.

And then comes the Runemaiden   (Although I'm severely disapointed with the stats I rolled for creating a potential Runemaiden.  I was hoping for at least 2 higher stats than I ended up with.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> yeah, but it involves firing up the laptop so I can post, and going down stairs.  I'll probably do it, though I'm kind of relaxed at the moment.



 Ah, laptops.  I always use my laptop and docking station, usually.  It gives me two screens, so I can do projects on the big screen and have ENWorld open on the little screen.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, I see.
> 
> And then comes the Runemaiden   (Although I'm severely disapointed with the stats I rolled for creating a potential Runemaiden.  I was hoping for at least 2 higher stats than I ended up with.)



 Well, I don't remember where any of the stats for Blossoming Strife are anymore, and I don't want to have to find them somewhere in an old thread, so I think we're going to have to have the few carryover characters (I think its just you, unless BS carries over too) reroll.  But yeah, Runemaiden is after Witch.  Explaining the Runemaiden casting system is not going to be easy


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I don't remember where any of the stats for Blossoming Strife are anymore, and I don't want to have to find them somewhere in an old thread, so I think we're going to have to have the few carryover characters (I think its just you, unless BS carries over too) reroll.  But yeah, Runemaiden is after Witch.  Explaining the Runemaiden casting system is not going to be easy




Well I don't have Blossoming Strife stats anymore, they moved to SoM, so no need to worry about those.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, laptops.  I always use my laptop and docking station, usually.  It gives me two screens, so I can do projects on the big screen and have ENWorld open on the little screen.



I don't have one setup in my family room (That's where the cool tv is, and I can play without waking anyone up.)

I'm so used to my 19" monitor with decent resolution that working in 1024x768 seems so confining. (It's an old PIII Thinkpad I got for free from work (They were throwing it away, had to rebuild it (Take physicly appart) to get it to run for longer than 5 minutes)


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I don't have Blossoming Strife stats anymore, they moved to SoM, so no need to worry about those.



 Right, I know that you don't have any anymore for Blossoming Strife, hence I didn't mention you


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't have one setup in my family room (That's where the cool tv is, and I can play without waking anyone up.)
> 
> I'm so used to my 19" monitor with decent resolution that working in 1024x768 seems so confining. (It's an old PIII Thinkpad I got for free from work (They were throwing it away, had to rebuild it (Take physicly appart) to get it to run for longer than 5 minutes)



 Ah, mine is a Thinkpad T43, so it isn't quite so bad, although it does have 1024x768 resolution.


----------



## Bront

Yeah! Reroll!


OOh, look what I rolled


Spoiler



Those were not the comments you were looking for


 How lucky!


----------



## Bront

Mines an A21M I think.  But hey, it was free, and it works.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah! Reroll!
> 
> 
> OOh, look what I rolled
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Those were not the comments you were looking for
> 
> 
> How lucky!



 Bah, that's not your new rolls   You cheater!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, that's not your new rolls   You cheater!



I need to practive my Jedi Mind Trick


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I need to practive my Jedi Mind Trick



 Well the date and the name "Doctor Zombie's Gladiator" were subtle hints


----------



## Bront

Check the spoiler after the link


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Check the spoiler after the link



 I saw them, but I tend to trust the archive on Invisible Castle a bit more than suspicious comments


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I saw them, but I tend to trust the archive on Invisible Castle a bit more than suspicious comments



Like I said, I need to work on my Jedi Mind Trick


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Like I said, I need to work on my Jedi Mind Trick



 Jedi Mind Tricks don't work on me--I'm stubborn, so my will is too strong


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Like I said, I need to work on my Jedi Mind Trick




Yep, that only works for the Warmage.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I sent an e-mail to the people who wrote the Java project asking if what I've found is a bug, so I now can't work more until they respond.  Therefore, I finished a bit more of the Witch.




Got a response to your email yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Got a response to your email yet?



 Yes, actually.  She said, to wit: 

Hi <Rystil>,
I'm afraid I am busy this morning but I will look into
that this afternoon.
Cheers,
Emma


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jedi Mind Tricks don't work on me--I'm stubborn, so my will is too strong




Nope...you're just one of those small blue flying creatures from episode I.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, actually.  She said, to wit:
> 
> Hi <Rystil>,
> I'm afraid I am busy this morning but I will look into
> that this afternoon.
> Cheers,
> Emma




Well that's helpful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's helpful.



 Well, it's more than I expected.  It's a grad student--they're never helpful


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it's more than I expected.  It's a grad student--they're never helpful



Just because they're lazy and not getting paid doesn't mean they should help you


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Just because they're lazy and not getting paid doesn't mean they should help you



 They're getting paid--it's just that the pay is peanuts.  Really, though, I was surprised to get a response this morning that said she might look at it this afternoon.  I would have expected to receive an e-mail tonight that said she might look at it some time this week


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah! Reroll! How lucky!



I don’t believe in coincidence, so it must be fate, but those are the same rolls I got!   

Link


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don’t believe in coincidence, so it must be fate, but those are the same rolls I got!
> 
> Link



Thief!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Thief!



 You're both thieves--that roll belongs to DrZombie


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're both thieves--that roll belongs to DrZombie



He stole it from me!


----------



## Bront

BS, you should stop in and vote in the M&M persistant world thread.  If you end up not playing because of what's decided, that's fine, but now's the best time to give your input.


----------



## Bront

You know, it just occured to me that I have no clue what kind of food I just dipped in the soup, but I figured she'd have an odd and perhaps childish way of eating it 


"Excuse me sir, why are you dipping your spighetti with meat sauce in your chicken noodle soup?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're both thieves--that roll belongs to DrZombie



Sure, okay, but can we use them anyhow?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, you should stop in and vote in the M&M persistant world thread.




Thanks, I’ll take it under advisement.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, is there any new word on this game?   (Curious as to rather or not Kohbiel has contacted you via email.)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They're getting paid--it's just that the pay is peanuts.  Really, though, I was surprised to get a response this morning that said she might look at it this afternoon.  I would have expected to receive an e-mail tonight that said she might look at it some time this week




Did you find out yet whether it's a bug?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Did you find out yet whether it's a bug?



 Just now, yes.  Apparently, there's something weird going on, but typecasting fixes it.  I didn't think to typecast because the object already claimed to be the right type, but it works.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just now, yes.  Apparently, there's something weird going on, but typecasting fixes it.  I didn't think to typecast because the object already claimed to be the right type, but it works.



See, I told you it was a layer eight error.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, is there any new word on this game?   (Curious as to rather or not Kohbiel has contacted you via email.)




Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> See, I told you it was a layer eight error.



 Well no.  It was a problem with the code, but it could be avoided.  According to Google, layer-eight error is a network technician joke about the problem being the user.

Anyways, my project works, which is good because I wanted to finish it before I get two new projects today, even though it was due next Monday.


----------



## Bront

I think BS wanted to know when you were officialy going to start their prolog/prequil/death march, or just the main thread


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well no.  It was a problem with the code, but it could be avoided.  According to Google, layer-eight error is a network technician joke about the problem being the user.




Yup, the user started using the software right and the error was fixed. 

A classic layer eight error. 




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyways, my project works, which is good because I wanted to finish it before I get two new projects today, even though it was due next Monday.



Though, of course, I'm glad you got it done .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I think BS wanted to know when you were officialy going to start their prolog/prequil/death march, or just the main thread



More of the former than the later…  I really need the prologue to figure out how Lyssa/Kalli will act around others. 

(And how did my mean and nasty Amazon get a higher charisma than you fair and kind nymph?  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

> More of the former than the later… I really need the prologue to figure out how Lyssa/Kalli will act around others.




Gotta give Kohbiel some time here.  If it does turn out that Kohbiel timed out, then we could start the Prelude while Logicsfate was working on an alt character.



> (And how did my mean and nasty Amazon get a higher charisma than you fair and kind nymph?  )




Because your highest roll was higher than Bront's highest roll, and you put it in Charisma despite Kalli being mean and nasty


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Yup, the user started using the software right and the error was fixed.
> 
> A classic layer eight error.




I disagree.  If there's an error in the code that can be avoided by the user skirting around it, it is still an error


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gotta give Kohbiel some time here.  If it does turn out that Kohbiel timed out, then we could start the Prelude while Logicsfate was working on an alt character.




I wasn’t suggesting that he be bumped only if he contacted you via email.  (He has been online since his last post.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because your highest roll was higher than Bront's highest roll, and you put it in Charisma despite Kalli being mean and nasty




I think he had rolls higher than my own or rolls that at least tied it...  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I disagree.  If there's an error in the code that can be avoided by the user skirting around it, it is still an error



I see, shall we agree to disagree then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I think he had rolls higher than my own or rolls that at least tied it... I could be wrong though.




I don't think so.  Didn't you give Kalli those insane rolls that Slagg had originally?



> I see, shall we agree to disagree then?




Sure.  All I can say, though, is that as a programmer myself, I would find such an attitude (i.e. "If I make a mistake, you should work around it, and if not, it is your problem.") totally unacceptable from an employee


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  Didn't you give Kalli those insane rolls that Slagg had originally?




Yes, and no….  I swapped his rolls cause generally they were to high and he wasn’t as stupid or as ugly as I wanted him.

Kalli as needed above average rolls in every ability…  




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure.  All I can say, though, is that as a programmer myself, I would find such an attitude (i.e. "If I make a mistake, you should work around it, and if not, it is your problem.") totally unacceptable from an employee




Well of course, programmers are known for taking the long way that costs a whole hell of a lot more money than simply adapting and overcoming the problem on the fly that the real world prefers...


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Yes, and no…. I swapped his rolls cause generally they were to high and he wasn’t as stupid or as ugly as I wanted him.
> 
> Kalli as needed above average rolls in every ability…



So yes 



> Well of course, programmers are known for taking the long way that costs a whole hell of a lot more money than simply adapting and overcoming the problem on the fly that the real world prefers...




Not really--at least here, the engineering approach is known for being efficient.  And it's not to say that I wouldn't adapt on the fly--I did, and that is why the project is done.  It is the attitude that I would find unacceptable, not the mistake.  If I got a response: "I apologise, but I have found that there is an error in my code.  The problem isn't with you, but you can get around it by doing X, so let's try to do that before we revamp the system." I would be fine with that.  If I got a response: "You screwed up.  You need to do X. :Sigh: Yet another 8th-layer problem." I would probably fire that person.  It isn't a problem with the user.  It is a problem with the code that a canny user can avoid.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sorry you can't take a joke. :shrug:


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Kalli as needed *above average * rolls in every ability…



That's funny!  Those stats are well above 'above average' . . .

Base:  17, 16, 16, 15, 14, 12 with favorable racial adjustments is very very . . . very sweet!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> That's funny!  Those stats are well above 'above average' . . .




Thanks I try.   The issues with the rolls was really that those stats you see their where/are to go for Slag so I swapped them like 5 months ago.  (Before I went on leave and the DT team even met.)

Slag’s bases stats are/where:
Base 18
Base 16
Base 18
Base 12
Base 12
Base 10

and those just fit the concept of Slag better...


----------



## Kohbiel

Eh?  so I'm not waiting on a wealth chart for my....ooooh, right.  noted.
I've been busy as all heck over here trying to catch up with college work.  I should have a break from it for now though, so that E-mail is forthcoming as soon as I dig through this massive thread to find your address.

*edit*  found, E-mail forthcoming soon


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry you can't take a joke. :shrug:



 Ah, the internet.  See, I couldn't tell it was a joke because to me the "agree to disagree" line made me think you actually believed it (which typecasts those smileys in a different light).  Sorry for missing the joke


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Eh?  so I'm not waiting on a wealth chart for my....ooooh, right.  noted.
> I've been busy as all heck over here trying to catch up with college work.  I should have a break from it for now though, so that E-mail is forthcoming as soon as I dig through this massive thread to find your address.
> 
> *edit*  found, E-mail forthcoming soon



 I am rather sure that we already gave the wealth somewhere.  I seem to remember Bront tried to extrapolate using his SoM character's wealth, and then I gave the exact number.  This could all be the mad fancy of a fevered mind though


----------



## Kohbiel

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I am rather sure that we already gave the wealth somewhere.  I seem to remember Bront tried to extrapolate using his SoM character's wealth, and then I gave the exact number.  This could all be the mad fancy of a fevered mind though




Sent to your RA hotmail address


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Sent to your RA hotmail address



 And responded


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Slag’s bases stats are/where:
> Base 18
> Base 16
> Base 18
> Base 12
> Base 12
> Base 10




I got it! So what you're actually saying is that Slag only needed 3 exceptional stats to be the character you're 'looking' for whereas the amazon needed 'above average' but not the few exceptional stats so you switched them. 

Power guy --->power stats. 

Well rounded girl ----> well rounded stats.  

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Poor BS! , suffering so badly while the rest of us just have to make do with what we roll for each character...sadly most of my concepts required four good rolls, but since I didn't manage it I just had to make do and not fulfill the exact image I had at concept.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Poor BS! , suffering so badly while the rest of us just have to make do with what we roll for each character...sadly most of my concepts required four good rolls, but since I didn't manage it I just had to make do and not fulfill the exact image I had at concept.



I hear you, which is why I'm happy the Blossoming Strife rolls have been reset, because I need something above average in at least 4 stats for that character, with at least one truely outstanding number.  I got neither


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I hear you, which is why I'm happy the Blossoming Strife rolls have been reset, because I need something above average in at least 4 stats for that character, with at least one truely outstanding number.  I got neither




Well my Blossoming Strife rolls were my really good set, so my SoM character ended up being spoiled for choice with good stats. Sadly my DI character ended up being a little deficient...I saw him as being a strong, tough, smart, charismatic leader...his rolls necessitated he missed either the charismatic or the tough component, and as I didn't want to completely cripple his ability to survive a fight the charismatic had to go (Rystil has far too many races with a negative Dex modifier...that I like anyway  ).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Actually, I dumped a few concepts cause of piss poor dice rolls... 

And I would have dumped Molpe if had been given the chance...  There's nothing worse than flawed concepts.  (Of course Molpe turned out to be pretty fun to play as is.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I got it! So what you're actually saying is that Slag only needed 3 exceptional stats to be the character you're 'looking' for whereas the amazon needed 'above average' but not the few exceptional stats so you switched them.




Yup, you got it.   I wouldn't have minded more wisdom for Slag but he was simply to smart and not nearly the, "to ugly to be loved thing' I was hoping for.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, the internet.  See, I couldn't tell it was a joke because to me the "agree to disagree" line made me think you actually believed it (which typecasts those smileys in a different light).  Sorry for missing the joke



No need to stress it.   I was pulling your leg for the last few days over it so my wife would tell you I probably deserved it. *shrug*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okay, I think I'm almost ready to do the second Preface.  After this post, I'll post a little summary for each character of what happened before the Preface.


----------



## Keia

E-mail sent!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay, I think I'm almost ready to do the second Preface.  After this post, I'll post a little summary for each character of what happened before the Preface.



Woho! we're moving 

*removes evil potentialy GM inspiring idea from post*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalli:
[SBLOCK]
A Praetorian man named Catullus who seemed disgusted with the slavery of the Amaranthians and saddened by what has happened to Kalli, came to visit Kalli and promised her that he would find a way to get her free.  Soon after, she was purchased away from the ring by a Warmage named Tiberius, who has taken her on a Spelljamming ship away from the planet along with Catullus and another Praetorian friend, hoping to bring her to freedom.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho! we're moving
> 
> *removes evil potentialy GM inspiring idea from post*



 Hmm...what evil thing?  Keia's post prevented me from seeing your original in an e-mail


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...what evil thing?  Keia's post prevented me from seeing your original in an e-mail



I was smarter than that, I removed it ahead of time


----------



## Rystil Arden

Tiberius:
[SBLOCK]
As we were talking about before, I think, Tiberius was upset with the way the Amaranthian slaves were treated, and he was thinking of buying them off, but he didn't really have enough money.  Thus, he was happy when another Praetorian named Catullus who did not have the High Praetorian status required to own a slave but did have the money agreed to back Tiberius's purchase, for the purpose of freeing her.  Since Tiberius had decided already that he wanted to do some exploring away from the Praetorian war machine (as per the history), and since it would seem less suspicious if his slave were to accompany him offworld, he decided to leave Gyaros with Catullus, another Praetorian (name forthcoming from Kohbiel, I guess), and Kalli.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Ham?:
[SBLOCK]
As you mentioned, unknown to Ham, his superiors wanted him out of the way.  Fortunately for him, someone else was looking out for him, a Dolathi named Agreement, disguised as a Praetorian named Catullus.  Agreement helped Ham escape a trap set to pin the blame for a recent wrongdoing on the hapless Liberator, taking him along as Agreement, an Amaranthian Nymph, and a Praetorian Warmage leave Gyaros to free the Nymph from slavery.  Oh, and can I have a fake Praetorian name for Ham?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I was smarter than that, I removed it ahead of time



 Ah, sneaky!


----------



## unleashed

Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Keia

Nite everyone!

Keia


----------



## Bront

Night Keia.
Someone's character is named Ham?

Of course, I have a dog named Puddles, so who am I to talk.


----------



## unleashed

Goodnight Keia.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, I have a dog named Puddles, so who am I to talk.




Well at least it's not a pig named bacon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sounds about right to me.



 Good.  I wanted to make sure I didn't say anything that someone didn't like


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Nite everyone!
> 
> Keia



 G'night Keia!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Night Keia.
> Someone's character is named Ham?
> 
> Of course, I have a dog named Puddles, so who am I to talk.



 I'm thinking Ham is a shortened nickname?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Ham is a shortened nickname?



He is a Dolathi

"Hi, my name's Meaty, but everyone calls me Ham."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> He is a Dolathi
> 
> "Hi, my name's Meaty, but everyone calls me Ham."



 It could be 'Hammy' as in 'marked by the characteristic of overacting' .


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It could be 'Hammy' as in 'marked by the characteristic of overacting' .



Or perhaps he liberates Ham from the Pig


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kalli:
> 
> A Praetorian man named Catullus who seemed disgusted with the slavery of the Amaranthians and saddened by what has happened to Kalli, came to visit Kalli and promised her that he would find a way to get her free.  Soon after, she was purchased away from the ring by a Warmage named Tiberius, who has taken her on a Spelljamming ship away from the planet along with Catullus and another Praetorian friend, hoping to bring her to freedom.



Yeah I know we are getting to this eventually…  Is this we’re we are starting?  It’s hard to RP a first meeting if we’ve already met.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kohbiel

Ham's a shortening for my character, and it's not meaty either.  

Rystil Arden
[sblock]Gades will do, if it's not sufficiently Praetorian then Janus is a close second[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
We're going to start here for several reasons, chief among them the fact that otherwise half the people are going to be waiting otherwise, and that this way the part that lets everyone into this Prelude be together is immune to 'crazy Ivan' .

If you'd like, however, perhaps Kalli has never actually met Tiberius in person--she just heard that he purchased her and was taking her on a ship.  Of course, you'll need to tell unleashed, if that is your preference 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel:
[SBLOCK]
Well, I'd imagine that most of the Roman colonies were more or less Roman in name, even the ones in Spain, so Gades should be fine.  Of course, it sounds sort of like a city name and not a person name, but I don't think anyone will mind.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We're going to start here for several reasons, chief among them the fact that otherwise half the people are going to be waiting otherwise, and that this way the part that lets everyone into this Prelude be together is immune to 'crazy Ivan' .




I see…  So all the talk for beforehand didn’t really mater.  :\  

I'll think on it.  I don’t want to make any snap decisions or worse giving the impression of it.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you'd like, however, perhaps Kalli has never actually met Tiberius in person--she just heard that he purchased her and was taking her on a ship.  Of course, you'll need to tell unleashed, if that is your preference




I'll consider it.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> I see… So all the talk for beforehand didn’t really mater.




Let's face it, I wouldn't imagine there would be much talk beforehand in which Kalli would get to participate.  If we start earlier, it would basically be a lot of Tiberius talking to NPCs (yes, admittedly with a little bit of Tiberius talking to Kalli or maybe NPCs talking to Kalli thrown in), and if you've seen Shards of Memory, you know that unleashed can talk to NPCs for a long time.  You're one of the people who is being aided by this decision, so please don't think otherwise.  Of course, let me know if you'd prefer to start earlier, and I will note that.  If I actually act on it, however, then I expect not to hear any complaining of the 'can my character post yet?' variety, even if there winds up being like a week RL time in between posts for Kalli 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Let's face it, I wouldn't imagine there would be much talk beforehand in which Kalli would get to participate.



I thought your skills of ablibed posts wouldn't really allow for that to happen.  Maybe I'm wrong,

My thoughts have always been that their meeting should be roleplayed out.  I’ve said that a month or two ago and I said it last week.  You have a 700-post prologue for Bront and I’ve been trying to get this one started since that one started basically because of this.  Don’t worry about the posting I can find a reason to post if only the DM will allow me to post.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I agree that it would be fun (and good to set the tone between them) to play out the first meeting, so that's why it would be best if they first met in person on the ship (perhaps Kalli has seen Tiberius from afar before though, up in the audience of the coliseum).  If we started some time before they left Gyaros, Kalli would still be a slave, so Tiberius would spend most of his time dealing with NPCs, while she would be locked up most of the time, and she would have to wait until Tiberius finished before continuing, whereas on the ship, there are plenty of possibilities for Kalli to interact, and it is unlikely that anyone will have to wait almost at all.



> I thought your skills of adlibbed posts wouldn't really allow for that to happen. Maybe I'm wrong,




Well, one part of that skill is knowing where to start.  It wasn't easy for me to make that decision--it took the better part of a day after Kohbiel e-mailed his info.  And as you've seen, I haven't been perfect in the past at getting it right so that the players didn't have to wait for other players to post.  That's why I set it up the way I did--I was looking out for everyone, particularly Kalli, to try to be proactive in preventing a stall for anyone from happening again.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[sblock]I hate to use the world care because then it seems like I’m putting myself above the others which is really true…  I’m just trying to make sure I have all the reference points aligned so I can effectively roleplay Kalli.  Anyhow, hopefully if I give you a list of my wants and what I care about maybe it will help you.

My need or care list:

 Kalli is still in a cage when the game begins.  (Anything else and she would have tried to escape.  I would suggest a prison that rolls/hovers as she pretty fleet of foot and would have gone for the gold if they allowed her to walk.)
 She has freshes bruses and wounds (she may have full HPs) 
 A series of older scars.
 She doesn’t know of her sale and/or why she is on a Spelljamming ship again.
 She never met any of the other PCs before.
 She has no friends and all of her sister’s are dead.
 She’s been starved of symbiosis completely or just enough to live (and stay attractive for the crowd)
 she being captured she’s been treated as a slave and her opinion doesn’t matter.

I think that’s about it.

Oh it might be a good idea for her new master to have a supply of coconuts to soothe the savage beast.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Yes, that is actually very helpful.

I'll address this list:

#1: That makes sense to get her to the ship, and it wouldn't arouse suspicion--I guess it can be done, though the intention would be to release her immediately when they take off.
#2: That's easy.  Done.
#3: Also done.
#4: She has to why she's here--this would have been true no matter what, as the NPC Catullus came and told her beforehand.  Now does she believe him?  Maybe not.
#5: She's met the NPC Catullus for sure, but we can probably have her not have met any PCs
#6: That's easy enough--we already have this in her history.  Done.
#7: Yes, that's fine.  Done.
#8: Do you mean by the original owners in the Coliseum.  If yes, I agree.  If you mean by the new people, then no.  They want to help her become free.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Ham's a shortening for my character, and it's not meaty either.



Wow, so you use Ham to bake cookies?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> #4: She has to why she's here--this would have been true no matter what, as the NPC Catullus came and told her beforehand.  Now does she believe him?  Maybe not.




She is a slave.  Why would she be informed?  I also find it peculiar/unusually that a person would have a private meeting with a *slave*.  All she needs to know is that she's on the move and she can assume either she's been sold again or her current owner has her fighting on another planet/arena.

Neither of which is particular good.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> #5: She's met the NPC Catullus for sure, but we can probably have her not have met any PCs




Considering how unwise it would be to buy a slave without poking and prodding them in some sort of a physical I have no issues with this.  (But them talking pirating should be possible without rising suspicions and/or concerns.)



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> #8: Do you mean by the original owners in the Coliseum.  If yes, I agree.  If you mean by the new people, then no.  They want to help her become free.




Those who just sold her.  The current “owners” (aka the PCs) shouldn’t have had a chance to be nice to her in person so she could have witnessed it...  (And if they have then we are not starting early enough.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kohbiel

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, so you use Ham to bake cookies?



 intrigue, it's good honey baked too, but mostly for intrigue


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, so you use Ham to bake cookies?




 I see your 'shortening' joke wasn't quite as well received as you thought it would be.


----------



## Kohbiel

unleashed said:
			
		

> I see your 'shortening' joke wasn't quite as well received as you thought it would be.




eh?



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, so you use Ham to bake cookies?




Oh.  Oh yeah right...  Mental Note, more sleep less study


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, so you use Ham to bake cookies?



 How did you know I was just baking cookies?  You must be psychic


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> She is a slave. Why would she be informed? I also find it peculiar/unusually that a person would have a private meeting with a slave. All she needs to know is that she's on the move and she can assume either she's been sold again or her current owner has her fighting on another planet/arena.
> 
> Neither of which is particular good.




Because Catullus is trying to be compassionate and understanding.  If we started all the way at the beginning, Kalli meeting with Catullus would be the first thing that happened.



> Considering how unwise it would be to buy a slave without poking and prodding them in some sort of a physical I have no issues with this. (But them talking pirating should be possible without rising suspicions and/or concerns.)




Catullus met with her as above.  Probably the others (PCs) have not, at least not in a face-to-face manner.



> Those who just sold her. The current “owners” (aka the PCs) shouldn’t have had a chance to be nice to her in person so she could have witnessed it... (And if they have then we are not starting early enough.)




Exactly.  Works for me 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Exactly.  Works for me



But not for me...  I don't want her to have real contact with anyone NPC/PC that could be a friend.

If that's not possible than I don't really know what to do...  I guess I can look at a new character concept cause this one will be changed if she has a friend.   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> But not for me... I don't want her to have real contact with anyone NPC/PC that could be a friend.



Well, that's what was going to happen either way, as I said before.  It would be simple enough to say that Kalli didn't believe him and thought it was a trick.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Kohbiel

Rystil, you're okay with the mighty(+3) Dagger whip from the arms & Equipment guide, right?

Also, given Ham's current whereabouts I thought purchasing from the Praetorian homeworld would be a closer model of his expenses.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Rystil, you're okay with the mighty(+3) Dagger whip from the arms & Equipment guide, right?
> 
> Also, given Ham's current whereabouts I thought purchasing from the Praetorian homeworld would be a closer model of his expenses.



 I'm okay with the whip-dagger.  As for using the Praetorian purchasing plan--you can, but you're better off buying from Eldiz, as the Praetorian purchasing plan isn't so good if you aren't actually Praetorian (as they get a racial bonus to starting cash).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> 
> Well, that's what was going to happen either way, as I said before.  It would be simple enough to say that Kalli didn't believe him and thought it was a trick.
> [/SBLOCK]



RA: [sblock]*shrug* We would need to have the conversation before I can say that. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> *shrug* We would need to have the conversation before I can say that.




Well, you just got finished saying that anything else would 'ruin your concept' right.  So are you saying that if we had actually roleplayed out the conversation, and Kalli came out of it believing him to be a nice guy, that at that point, you would quit?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[sblock]Mark, at no point did I say the word quit.  Are you trying to ask me to leave the game?  Cause your coming off damn rude when I’ve been nothing but polite during this issue.

As for you’re above question:  I would be far more accepting of it, we are here to roleplay and people develop...  It would be pretty pointless to play if they didn't. With that said it’s hard to accept a change when you’re not giving an option and the change doesn't come slowly through RP.

Again, you’ve have a 700 + intro for Bront and I suggested one for Unleash and I just to avoid this type of the problems so I feel my issues and complants are valid.  

What happens if Kalli wants to refer to the previous conversation?  It can’t be done cause we never had it.

Again, never having meet anyone who would be her friend, NPC or PC, would be optimal.

If that cannot be done never having has serious talked to the NPC would also work but only if it was typical slave buying talk.  Name, age, race, etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

Are you two _still_ hammering out how BS's nymph meets everyone else?


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> I see your 'shortening' joke wasn't quite as well received as you thought it would be.



That's what I get for trying to ham it up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> If that's not possible than I don't really know what to do... I guess I can look at a new character concept cause this one will be changed if she has a friend.



This is more-or-less similar to quitting, but it isn't quite the same.  I apologise for using the term quitting.



> Again, you’ve have a 700 + intro for Bront




I didn't want to bring this up again, but since you did, I'd ask you to note that not only did Bront not fuss about where we started there (which added a bit to the end of his history), but he has mentioned several times that if anyone is ever waiting for him, I should feel free to immediately end his Preface and just tell him what happened.



> What happens if Kalli wants to refer to the previous conversation? It can’t be done cause we never had it.




It can be done.  It isn't as easy, true, but it's not impossible, and it happens all the time.  We didn't roleplay out all of Molpe's conversations with Tifalia, but we didn't have a problem when they talked in DT.



Basically, there are three options here.  I'm going to let you choose between options 2 and 3 (you'll see me categorically reject option 1 in a moment), since I had chosen option 3 before to try to be more convenient for you.

1) Roleplay all of Kalli's scenes but skip all of the other players until they meet up with Kalli.

Comments: I categorically reject option 1 because it is totally unfair to the other players.

2) Roleplay all of the characters and scenes, starting with Kalli's meeting with Catullus and eventually leading to the point I selected for (3).

Comments: There will most likely be several long stretches of waiting for Kalli where you don't get to post.  By long, I mean it might even be a week or more, though I will of course try to minimise th waiting time as best I can.

3) Start at the point I selected previously.

Comments: This is the one I thought would be the best choice.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Are you two _still_ hammering out how BS's nymph meets everyone else?



 Yes...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes...



 *shrug* Make it two then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Are you two _still_ hammering out how BS's nymph meets everyone else?



Yeah, a little thing called being honest to the concept.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed and Kohbiel:

BS didn't want to start as late as we did, even though if we start earlier, then the other characters (that is--Ham and Tiberius) are going to get a lot of face-time when Kalli has to wait for posts and do nothing.  Despite this, BS would prefer to start earlier.  Is that OK with you guys?


----------



## Bront

You have Gmail RA


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ah, was that post suppose to be sblocked?  (Post formatted like that are almost always sblocked.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You have Gmail RA



 Replied


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> You have Gmail RA



Yeah he has MIT mail also.  (none from me just speaking in generalities.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, was that post suppose to be sblocked?  (Post formatted like that are almost always sblocked.  )



 Nope, I purposefully didn't SBLOCK it


----------



## unleashed

Works for me, just means I get to make more posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Works for me, just means I get to make more posts.



 Yup, I figured


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, I purposefully didn't SBLOCK it




Cool. 

RA [sblock]
I hope there are no hard feelings, I know myself have none. 

For more detailed answers

1)  This would have been great if we started a week or so ago, I couldn't see that meeting with the NPC going more than 20 posts, but I'm not going to punish other players.  Period.  It’s a group game and what’s best for the group is all that matters. 

2) I will admit not being able to post is an evil but it’s the lesser of the two evils as… 

3) you would have to wing the NPC recanting of the meeting with Kalli and who knows how truthful they would be.  I see this as a very big evil. 

Anyhow, will there be anything to follow in or will the thread be sblocked?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> This would have been great if we started a week or so ago




Unfortunately, I couldn't hammer out the details until I knew exactly what Kohbiel's character would be doing.



> Anyhow, will there be anything to follow in or will the thread be sblocked?




It'll have to be SBLOCKed, as there's info there that Ham will know that the others will definitely not.

Anyways, I'm fine with option #2, and I'm sure the others are too.  If I were you, I would actually consider the lack of posting to be the greater of the two evils, really, but it is your opinion that matters, of course 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyways, I'm fine with option #2, and I'm sure the others are too.  If I were you, I would actually consider the lack of posting to be the greater of the two evils, really, but it is your opinion that matters, of course



No, not being honest to the character would be the greatest evil.  Don’t take this the wrong way, but first posts with the character are the most important.  I need solid ground and I also have the belief that only I know how my character would react to the NPC. *shrug*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It'll have to be SBLOCKed, as there's info there that Ham will know that the others will definitely not.




Anyhow, if you have no objections I was contemplating not following the IC thread then.  You could just email me quickly to tell me that Kalli is on for a scene. (I’ll follow during the scene and disappear after its come to its conclusion.)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
That's fine.  I will post when Kalli can post.  Once we reach the ship, you should follow the thread at all times, though.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> That's fine.  I will post when Kalli can post.  Once we reach the ship, you should follow the thread at all times, though.



Yeah, once my character becomes “active” so will I. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS: That post in the DT IC thread probably belongs in DT OOC


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS: That post in the DT IC thread probably belongs in DT OOC



 I have no idea of what you speak of and you lack proof that it ever happened.


----------



## Kohbiel

Rystil, I'm putting the final touches on my charcter, I just need a few questions awnsered 1st.  What's the price of a Rowaini Dueling cutlass (I scrapped the Dagger-whip) and would it be possible to create a feat that "locks" the int of a Dolathi at a certain state?  The Liberator has alot of skill points but doing so devalues the intelligence skill on a whole.  (for instance my # of languages known or knowledge skills)  If allowed I would think that the feat would go something like this

[sblock]
*Crystalized mind* 
Preq.  Dolathi
*Benefit* Your int score is calculated into your skill points as normal, however you are no longer allowed to change the racial bonus to your int.  Further, you are permanently counted as having a +2 to int in your mental stats without actually adding the bonus.  Thusly a character could have +2 wisdom -2 charsima, or +2 charisma -2 wisdom, or this feat +0 wisdom +0 Charisma.  But could never have +4 to any mental stat.
*Special* This feat may only be taken at 1st level
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Rystil, I'm putting the final touches on my charcter, I just need a few questions awnsered 1st.  What's the price of a Rowaini Dueling cutlass (I scrapped the Dagger-whip) and would it be possible to create a feat that "locks" the int of a Dolathi at a certain state?  The Liberator has alot of skill points but doing so devalues the intelligence skill on a whole.  (for instance my # of languages known or knowledge skills)  If allowed I would think that the feat would go something like this
> 
> [sblock]
> *Crystalized mind*
> Preq.  Dolathi
> *Benefit* Your int score is calculated into your skill points as normal, however you are no longer allowed to change the racial bonus to your int.  Further, you are permanently counted as having a +2 to int in your mental stats without actually adding the bonus.  Thusly a character could have +2 wisdom -2 charsima, or +2 charisma -2 wisdom, or this feat +0 wisdom +0 Charisma.  But could never have +4 to any mental stat.
> *Special* This feat may only be taken at 1st level
> [/sblock]



 It would be 150 gold in Eldiz.  As for the feat, that seems fair to me.


----------



## Bront

The INT answer is probably no (You're not the first person to ask).

I want to say the Cutlass if 50, and the Sabre is 100, but not sure.

Edit; That's the base cost I think.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Edit; That's the base cost I think.



 Your edit should probably say nevermind...


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I want to say the Cutlass if 50, and the Sabre is 100, but not sure.
> 
> Edit; That's the base cost I think.




More tidbits for the list...excellent.


----------



## Kohbiel

Bront said:
			
		

> The INT answer is probably no (You're not the first person to ask).




I'ts all in covering one's bases.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unleashed and Kohbiel:
> 
> BS didn't want to start as late as we did, even though if we start earlier, then the other characters (that is--Ham and Tiberius) are going to get a lot of face-time when Kalli has to wait for posts and do nothing. Despite this, BS would prefer to start earlier. Is that OK with you guys?




Well Rystil, now we can ask Kohbiel about our starting point and you can then get the ball rolling on the preface.


----------



## Bront

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> I'ts all in covering one's bases.



You can be obnoxious as you want to be, I don't mind.  I'd have made a post like this if I were you.


			
				Kohbiel said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well Rystil, now we can ask Kohbiel about our starting point and you can then get the ball rolling on the preface.



 Yes, I guess I'll repeat--Kohbiel, are you okay with starting earlier than I said before, back when everyone was still on Gyaros?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Well, you really need too.  Your OOC threads are Hive threads and its insane to expect those not able to post everyday to read them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, you really need too.  Your OOC threads are Hive threads and its insane to expect those not able to post everyday to read them.



 Bah, they are totally not Hive threads.  There isn't even a Hive category in this subforum


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, they are totally not Hive threads.  There isn't even a Hive category in this subforum



 I believe my point is still valid.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, I guess I'll repeat--Kohbiel, are you okay with starting earlier than I said before, back when everyone was still on Gyaros?




You know I think this preface is going to take a long time no matter where we start it with three people trying to coordinate and not everyone being a rapid poster...it's definitely not going to run smoothly like Bront's preface.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> You know I think this preface is going to take a long time no matter where we start it with three people trying to coordinate and not everyone being a rapid poster...it's definitely not going to run smoothly like Bront's preface.



Vasha would disagree with how smoothly it has run


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> You know I think this preface is going to take a long time no matter where we start it with three people trying to coordinate and not everyone being a rapid poster...it's definitely not going to run smoothly like Bront's preface.



Yeah, I concur but I don’t know what else to suggest. *shrug*


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Vasha would disagree with how smoothly it has run




You know I'm not talking about how Vasha might have suffered, but not having to wait on others to post in the preface while others are waiting on us to complete the preface.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I concur but I don’t know what else to suggest. *shrug*




Well if it was just you, the NPC benefactor, and me we could knock that bit over fairly quickly, and then move to the ship as Rystil wanted in the first place.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> You know I'm not talking about how Vasha might have suffered, but not having to wait on others to post in the preface while others are waiting on us to complete the preface.



That has helped, though I've been waiting for SoM since page 20 of the 1st thread, so I do understand the wait.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> That has helped, though I've been waiting for SoM since page 20 of the 1st thread, so I do understand the wait.




Yep, but that wasn't me slowing things up...which is what I'm worried we may do with the DI preface. In SoM I've just been meandering along at the pace Rystil set, and now he's made me finish up and we're still not moving along...supposedly we have 2 posts before we can move on--which I believe are the one's you've been waiting on since page 20--but when they'll happen is anyones guess...grumble, grumble, I could have been continuing my prologue, grumble, grumble.


----------



## Bront

No, they're 2 from Keia.  I've been waiting for a few from DN, so Feistydog could post, so I could post.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> No, they're 2 from Keia.  I've been waiting for a few from DN, so Feistydog could post, so I could post.




I believe we are actually waiting on Dark Nemesis to leave Eldiz, as I'm on the ship in Eldiz now and I don't think Keia's character is leaving with us from Eldiz.


----------



## Bront

No, but those were the 2 posts Rystil was waiting for, so he could wrap up Keia's prolog.

I'm actualy already on the ship, though I didn't exactly board it normaly   

Oh well, it's only two spheres I'm not likely unable to ever be able to enter again, there are plenty of others


----------



## unleashed

If it was just 2 posts between Keia and Rystil it should have been done by now as Rystil posted for Keia ~36 hours ago, and Keia was on and posting ~8 hours ago. 

Edit: BS was right...I should just have said no...grumble, grumble, Rystil I could have actually played out my prologue by now if we'd just cut back on the little details, grumble, grumble.


----------



## Kohbiel

Eeesh, frequent posting is an understatement.  Here, I'll go ahead and post up how many times a day I can post on what days (work's bein' screwy with my hours since they cut a couple guy's back) and I'll just start Hamstring's preface whenever it's best for us to continue.

Mon-TIme for a couple posts in the morning or anything after 9 PM
Tue-Can post pretty much anytime
Wed- Time for 1 in the morning, one in the afternoon, and any # after 9
Thur- Again I'm free to post just about anytime on this day
Saturday-one or two in the morning, and and one or two in the afternoon
Sunday-anytime after 3

for ease of refrence, my time right now is 7:45 Sunday morning

So whenever you gents get your tangle of posts straightened out we can go ahead with the preface.

-& yes I'm okay with starting earlier, so long as it doesn't slow everyone else down too much


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> -& yes I'm okay with starting earlier, so long as it doesn't slow everyone else down too much




Just me, but it was my idea. 

Your posting schedule isn’t really that bad.  Just please keep us informed if your not going to be around. 

Unleashed, grumble, grumble, I agree.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kohbiel said:
			
		

> Eeesh, frequent posting is an understatement.  Here, I'll go ahead and post up how many times a day I can post on what days (work's bein' screwy with my hours since they cut a couple guy's back) and I'll just start Hamstring's preface whenever it's best for us to continue.
> 
> Mon-TIme for a couple posts in the morning or anything after 9 PM
> Tue-Can post pretty much anytime
> Wed- Time for 1 in the morning, one in the afternoon, and any # after 9
> Thur- Again I'm free to post just about anytime on this day
> Saturday-one or two in the morning, and and one or two in the afternoon
> Sunday-anytime after 3
> 
> for ease of refrence, my time right now is 7:45 Sunday morning
> 
> So whenever you gents get your tangle of posts straightened out we can go ahead with the preface.
> 
> -& yes I'm okay with starting earlier, so long as it doesn't slow everyone else down too much



 Interesting schedule.  The sad but amusing part is that Tuesday and Thursday are quite literally the only days I have class, but I have class all through those days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interesting schedule.  The sad but amusing part is that Tuesday and Thursday are quite literally the only days I have class, but I have class all through those days.



Well it looks like we’ll all just have to trudge along at one post a day.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interesting schedule.  The sad but amusing part is that Tuesday and Thursday are quite literally the only days I have class, but I have class all through those days.



That hasn't stoped you from posting on those days


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That hasn't stoped you from posting on those days



 True, but I don't post much--usually a few in the minutes in between classes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> That hasn't stoped you from posting on those days



Yeah, but classes are still gearing up in many ways and at the least we should never assume he can post on those days.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, but classes are still gearing up in many ways and at the least we should never assume he can post on those days.



 That's true.  Speaking of classes gearing up, I'll probably be spending most of today doing a Pset and a Project.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true.  Speaking of classes gearing up, I'll probably be spending most of today doing a Pset and a Project.



No problem, I'm busy most of the next day or two with travel prep.


----------



## unleashed

Are we there yet...ready to start the preface that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Are we there yet...ready to start the preface that is.



 Oh!  Yes, actually.  I'll do that soon, but I didn't want to start it yesterday because I had homework, and I don't have enough time right now.  Maybe tonight after classes and/or tomorrow.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh!  Yes, actually.  I'll do that soon, but I didn't want to start it yesterday because I had homework, and I don't have enough time right now.  Maybe tonight after classes and/or tomorrow.




Saw you finished your homework so that's why I asked...hmm, it might be up when I wake up...sweet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Saw you finished your homework so that's why I asked...hmm, it might be up when I wake up...sweet.



 Yay!


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Saw you finished your homework so that's why I asked...hmm, it might be up when I wake up...sweet.



 Don't get me wrong, I still have four more assignments, they just aren't due for at least 9 days


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I still have four more assignments, they just aren't due for at least 9 days



 Slacker...


----------



## Rystil Arden

The Prelude thread is now up for the other three characters.  I'm only counting five, though.  Did somebody drop?  If so, Logicsfate is our alternate at the moment.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Prelude thread is now up for the other three characters.  I'm only counting five, though.  Did somebody drop?  If so, Logicsfate is our alternate at the moment.




Keia, Unleashed, Sophist, Bront, Brother Shatterstone, Kohbiel...that's 6 unless Sophist dropped.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Keia, Unleashed, Sophist, Bront, Brother Shatterstone, Kohbiel...that's 6 unless Sohpist dropped.



 Oh, right.  Sophist.  I haven't heard much from Sophist in a while though.


----------



## Bront

Me, Unleashed, BS, Kohbiel, Keia, and Sophist (If he's still in, he hasn't been on in 7 days, and hasn't said anything in this chat in a while).  LF could probably build an alternate and hopefully could be ready to go by the time the Preface's are done.

You can also use his Gmail account (That's where I sent things), which is the same as his hotmail, only at gmail.com

Side note - I just saw a Doom movie preview.  That's scary.


----------



## unleashed

Stop transposing letters in my quotes Rystil.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Prelude thread is now up for the other three characters.  I'm only counting five, though.  Did somebody drop?  If so, Logicsfate is our alternate at the moment.




That's good, but are you going to give us somewhere to start?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Side note - I just saw a Doom movie preview.  That's scary.




Scary as in horrifying, scary as in good, or scary as in bad...

Slang these days.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Scary as in horrifying, scary as in good, or scary as in bad...
> 
> Slang these days.




Well for me, scary that there is a Doom movie.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Scary as in horrifying, scary as in good, or scary as in bad...
> 
> Slang these days.



Scarry as in "They made a movie of that?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Scarry as in "They made a movie of that?"



 I don't know it could work...  Straightforward plot but video game movies...  Man its like asking for someone to punch you in the stomach


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't know it could work...  Straightforward plot but video game movies...  Man its like asking for someone to punch you in the stomach



I was a huge Wing Commander fan, and the movie... well... yeah...

I've read more reciently that it was butchered in the editing room for "Marketing Purposes" and the DVD is better, but I'm not sure I'm willing to spend the money to find out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Most are really bad...  I had high hopes for "Alone in the Dark" move as I remember the fist game fondly but its reviews where so bad that I haven’t bother to see it and probably never will...


----------



## unleashed

I'll ask again since I didn't get a response before...Rystil are you going to post a starting point for the preface?

Diplomatic Immunity-Prelude: Echoes of Freedom


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'll ask again since I didn't get a response before...Rystil are you going to post a starting point for the preface?
> 
> Diplomatic Immunity-Prelude: Echoes of Freedom



 Uh, yeah.  Soon


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uh, yeah.  Soon




Okay, just wanted to make sure you didn't expect us to start on our own.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, just wanted to make sure you didn't expect us to start on our own.



 Oh no, I'll be posting.  But I want to make sure I get the first post for each player down well


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'll ask again since I didn't get a response before...Rystil are you going to post a starting point for the preface?
> 
> Diplomatic Immunity-Prelude: Echoes of Freedom



Picky, Picky, Picky 

I'm excited that Plague is starting up soon, as well as SoM should be picking up for me soon 

Not that I'm complaining about Vasha's thing


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh no, I'll be posting.  But I want to make sure I get the first post for each player down well



Sounds good to me.   (I will of course delete my first post once I have a reason to hit up the thread again.  Like in an email notification.)


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Picky, Picky, Picky
> 
> I'm excited that Plague is starting up soon, as well as SoM should be picking up for me soon
> 
> Not that I'm complaining about Vasha's thing




Rystil's such a tease, posting the thread hours before he posts something we can reply to.   

Plague is probably the one I'm least excited about, as the Animist captures more of the abilities I though the Shaman would get from the short description (plus the Shaman looks a little weak next to it too).


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil's such a tease, posting the thread hours before he posts something we can reply to.
> 
> Plague is probably the one I'm least excited about, as the Animist captures more of the abilities I though the Shaman would get from the short description (plus the Shaman looks a little weak next to it too).



You should have switched.

I'm excited about them all, so can't complain about any of them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil's such a tease, posting the thread hours before he posts something we can reply to.
> 
> Plague is probably the one I'm least excited about, as the Animist captures more of the abilities I though the Shaman would get from the short description (plus the Shaman looks a little weak next to it too).



 Well, Shaman is a double-caster, so it has less abilities right off the chart in favour of larger amounts of magic, and you might underestimate the utility of large numbers of domain powers that are switchable each day  

Though if you'd like to switch to an Animist, that's cool with me too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You should have switched.
> 
> I'm excited about them all, so can't complain about any of them.



 That's good to hear--always good to have excited players


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> You should have switched.
> 
> I'm excited about them all, so can't complain about any of them.




Well I didn't want to step on Keia's idea, so I stuck with the Shaman, not that I don't like it but I think it's a little underpowered due to the fact it lost most druid abilities with little to replace them. Guess I'll just have to see how it plays, especially the channel spirit ability as Rystil's been really vague about it.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I didn't want to step on Keia's idea, so I stuck with the Shaman, not that I don't like it but I think it's a little underpowered due to the fact it lost most druid abilities with little to replace them. Guess I'll just have to see how it plays, especially the channel spirit ability as Rystil's been really vague about it.



Yeah, the Ecomancer has that problem, as well as the fatiguing factor of casting, and the fact that when they cast in unnatural areas, spells are more expensive, and that they don't even have the HP, BAB, or weapon selection of a druid.

But it fit the character, and I'm having fun, so that's what counts.  And I'm sure that as we play the classes more, RA will spot power issues and deal with them.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Ecomancer has that problem, as well as the fatiguing factor of casting, and the fact that when they cast in unnatural areas, spells are more expensive, and that they don't even have the HP, BAB, or weapon selection of a druid.
> 
> But it fit the character, and I'm having fun, so that's what counts.  And I'm sure that as we play the classes more, RA will spot power issues and deal with them.



 You think Ecomancers are underpowered?  Wow, if anything, I thought they might be edging on a bit too powerful


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I didn't want to step on Keia's idea, so I stuck with the Shaman, not that I don't like it but I think it's a little underpowered due to the fact it lost most druid abilities with little to replace them. Guess I'll just have to see how it plays, especially the channel spirit ability as Rystil's been really vague about it.



 Well, it depends, I guess.  I do think it is balanced, but we shall see, I s'pose.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, Shaman is a double-caster, so it has less abilities right off the chart in favour of larger amounts of magic, and you might underestimate the utility of large numbers of domain powers that are switchable each day
> 
> Though if you'd like to switch to an Animist, that's cool with me too.




As for the Shaman being a double caster...so is every other gestalt you've made that started as two spellcasting classes, (edit) with the Arcanist actually gaining abilities from a simple Sorcerer/Wizard combination .

No switching for me, I'll play what I chose as I like the flavour of the class...what follows are just some constructive comments about why I think it's a little weak.

Merging a Cleric/Druid, they gain nothing apart from the special abilities and spells (as they have exactly the same BAB, Saves, HP, and of course it got stuck with Druid armour/weapons which subtracts from the Cleric) so that's somewhat of a downside too when they lost a lot of druid powers with no replacements.

Most of the domain powers are fairly weak 1/day things so that's not a great selling point, and the spells the spirits can grant are restricted by their power level so that's not terribly good either, especially when you only get to select one full domain at 1st level having protection forced on you.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You think Ecomancers are underpowered?  Wow, if anything, I thought they might be edging on a bit too powerful



The Fatiguing is a HUGE disadvantage, particularly at low levels.

*Fatigued*
A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a -2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued. 

*Exhausted*
An exhausted character moves at half speed and takes a -6 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. After 1 hour of complete rest, an exhausted character becomes fatigued. A fatigued character becomes exhausted by doing something else that would normally cause fatigue. 

So, a first level Ecomancer cast's a first level spell in an unnatural environment, and is at best Fatigued, Potentialy Exhausted.  One spell, and the character is rendered nearly useless.  The extra unnatural drain combined with the fatiguing realy hurts.

Keep in mind, the second Vasha ever expends 3/4 of her spell points, she colapses unable to move or lift herself for an hour. (Str -1 net)

The casting is open and flexable, but full druid progression is not full cleric progression as far as general power and usefullness.

Now, in a natural environment, they're fantastic, but they are so tied to spellcasting with the lower BAB and HP.

They do get more Druid abilities than I thought (low level druid powers aren't as memorable, so I forgot, sorry), and Wildshape can be usefull, but their spellcasting aspect could be cripling.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> As for the Shaman being a double caster...so is every other gestalt you've made that started as two spellcasting classes, (edit) with the Arcanist actually gaining abilities from a simple Sorcerer/Wizard combination .
> 
> No switching for me, I'll play what I chose as I like the flavour of the class...what follows are just some constructive comments about why I think it's a little weak.
> 
> Merging a Cleric/Druid, they gain nothing apart from the special abilities and spells (as they have exactly the same BAB, Saves, HP, and of course it got stuck with Druid armour/weapons which subtracts from the Cleric) so that's somewhat of a downside too when they lost a lot of druid powers with no replacements.
> 
> Most of the domain powers are fairly weak 1/day things so that's not a great selling point, and the spells the spirits can grant are restricted by their power level so that's not terribly good either, especially when you only get to select one full domain at 1st level having protection forced on you.



For what it's worth, I thought the Shamen was fairly well done.  I'd have trouble gaging the power of the Spirit powers without actualy playing it though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> As for the Shaman being a double caster...so is every other gestalt you've made that started as two spellcasting classes, (edit) with the Arcanist actually gaining abilities from a simple Sorcerer/Wizard combination .
> 
> No switching for me, I'll play what I chose as I like the flavour of the class...what follows are just some constructive comments about why I think it's a little weak.
> 
> Merging a Cleric/Druid, they gain nothing apart from the special abilities and spells (as they have exactly the same BAB, Saves, HP, and of course it got stuck with Druid armour/weapons which subtracts from the Cleric) so that's somewhat of a downside too when they lost a lot of druid powers with no replacements.
> 
> Most of the domain powers are fairly weak 1/day things so that's not a great selling point, and the spells the spirits can grant are restricted by their power level so that's not terribly good either, especially when you only get to select one full domain at 1st level having protection forced on you.



 Well, while it is true that they don't get any BAB, HD, armour proficiencies, etc, remember that they are one of the few doublecasters that I allowed to keep most of those things.  Also, don't underestimate domain powers.  You can get feats with those , and adding new spells to your list is always fun, especially since you can mix and match (Horrid Wilting today, Time Stop tomorrow ).  And then Channel Spirit is the homologue of Wild Shape.  We'll see how it plays out, though because I admit that no playtester selected Shaman (Though I had a toned-down non-gestalt Shaman that someone played to very good effect )


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I thought the Shamen was fairly well done.  I'd have trouble gaging the power of the Spirit powers without actualy playing it though.




Well lets look at the comparison. Animal Companion --> Spirit Companion (but really that's just the Clerics basic two domains, and as far as I know not something that fights), Turn Undead --> Turn Spirits, Wild Empathy --> Spirit Empathy, Nature Sense --> Spirit Sense. The Spirit Pacts _probably_ replace the abilities a Druid gains over the next 19 levels with versatility if not power, but without more information I can't say that Channel Spirit equals the Wild Shape it replaces. Seems pretty much a near straight gestalt Cleric/Druid, except for perhaps a possible reduction in power on Spirit Pacts/Channel Spirit. Pretty good on a straight gestalt, but most of the other classes gain something above being a normal gestalt.

Edit: Guess there are just some poor gestalts, and this is one of them. :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> The Fatiguing is a HUGE disadvantage, particularly at low levels.
> 
> *Fatigued*
> A fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a -2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. Doing anything that would normally cause fatigue causes the fatigued character to become exhausted. After 8 hours of complete rest, fatigued characters are no longer fatigued.
> 
> *Exhausted*
> An exhausted character moves at half speed and takes a -6 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. After 1 hour of complete rest, an exhausted character becomes fatigued. A fatigued character becomes exhausted by doing something else that would normally cause fatigue.
> 
> So, a first level Ecomancer cast's a first level spell in an unnatural environment, and is at best Fatigued, Potentialy Exhausted.  One spell, and the character is rendered nearly useless.  The extra unnatural drain combined with the fatiguing realy hurts.
> 
> Keep in mind, the second Vasha ever expends 3/4 of her spell points, she colapses unable to move or lift herself for an hour. (Str -1 net)
> 
> The casting is open and flexable, but full druid progression is not full cleric progression as far as general power and usefullness.
> 
> Now, in a natural environment, they're fantastic, but they are so tied to spellcasting with the lower BAB and HP.
> 
> They do get more Druid abilities than I thought (low level druid powers aren't as memorable, so I forgot, sorry), and Wildshape can be usefull, but their spellcasting aspect could be cripling.



 Keep in mind that pretty much everywhere except Arris, Wildspace, and cities may qualify for natural though.  Also, the spell point regen thing is really quite powerful (witness Alire the Ecomancer opponent of the PCs in Destiny's Tears who kept returning to a natural area to really wear the PCs down).


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well lets look at the comparison. Animal Companion --> Spirit Companion (but really that's just the Clerics basic two domains, and as far as I know not something that fights), Turn Undead --> Turn Spirits, Wild Empathy --> Spirit Empathy, Nature Sense --> Spirit Sense. The Spirit Pacts _probably_ replace the abilities a Druid gains over the next 19 levels with versatility if not power, but without more information I can't say that Channel Spirit equals the Wild Shape it replaces. Seems pretty much a near straight gestalt Cleric/Druid, except for perhaps a possible reduction in power on Spirit Pacts/Channel Spirit. Pretty good on a straight gestalt, but most of the other classes gain something above being a normal gestalt.
> 
> Edit: Guess there are just some poor gestalts, and this is one of them. :\



The Gestalt casters get a bit more out of things than the non-casters, especialy since the way he often does it, you don't differentiate between the actual spells once you're casting, so you can lean more towards one or the other class at different levels and different days, and you're unlikely to run out of spells.  (And the Ecomancer has that problem, perhaps enhanced, hense my complaint about that them)


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that pretty much everywhere except Arris, Wildspace, and cities may qualify for natural though.  Also, the spell point regen thing is really quite powerful (witness Alire the Ecomancer opponent of the PCs in Destiny's Tears who kept returning to a natural area to really wear the PCs down).



Still, someone colapsing when the tank isn't empty just seems bad... but yes, the 1 hour regen is powerfull when it's available.

And I miss Wild Empathy   (Honestly, it's strange to get an Animal companion, but not empathy)


----------



## Rystil Arden

> The Spirit Pacts probably replace the abilities a Druid gains over the next 19 levels with versatility if not power



Hmm...the Druid's other abilities (not including Wildshape) are Woodland Stride, Trackless Step, Resist Nature's Lure, Venom Immunity, A Thousand Faces, Timeless Body.  I would say that Spirit Pacts are significantly better than that suite (considering when some of those powers are learned).



> Pretty good on a straight gestalt, but most of the other classes gain something above being a normal gestalt.




I gave extra power mainly for gestalts that I believed to be unbalancedly bad by the way the gestalt system works.  For instance, the poor Arcanist is stuck with Wizard/Sorcerer in everything, and is thus much much worse than Wizard/Cleric would be, so I gave it free powers, whereas Shaman is not in such a bad spot.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Still, someone colapsing when the tank isn't empty just seems bad... but yes, the 1 hour regen is powerfull when it's available.
> 
> And I miss Wild Empathy   (Honestly, it's strange to get an Animal companion, but not empathy)



 That's only for Vasha because she has 6 or lower Strength


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, while it is true that they don't get any BAB, HD, armour proficiencies, etc, remember that they are one of the few doublecasters that I allowed to keep most of those things.  Also, don't underestimate domain powers.  You can get feats with those , and adding new spells to your list is always fun, especially since you can mix and match (Horrid Wilting today, Time Stop tomorrow ).  And then Channel Spirit is the homologue of Wild Shape.  We'll see how it plays out, though because I admit that no playtester selected Shaman (Though I had a toned-down non-gestalt Shaman that someone played to very good effect )




Don't forget some domain powers are completely useless too like gaining class skills.  

I think the problem with the spirit pacts may be they're too diverse...instead of being 1 (minor), 3 (lesser), 5 (major), 7 (greater), 9 (elder) perhaps they should be 3 (minor), 6 (major), 9 (elder).

Channel Spirit doesn't have nearly as many uses though and of course I have no idea how long it lasts or what it can do exactly...undefined powers do tend create the appearance of weakness.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I gave extra power mainly for gestalts that I believed to be unbalancedly bad by the way the gestalt system works.  For instance, the poor Arcanist is stuck with Wizard/Sorcerer in everything, and is thus much much worse than Wizard/Cleric would be, so I gave it free powers, whereas Shaman is not in such a bad spot.



I'd argue that the Arcanist pure gestalt is more powerful, because the deficiencies of the Wizard is spells cast, the sorcerer spell selection.  You get the best of both with the Arcanist, even more so with the instant learn power.


----------



## Keia

I hear a lot of whining from over here.    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd argue that the Arcanist pure gestalt is more powerful, because the deficiencies of the Wizard is spells cast, the sorcerer spell selection.  You get the best of both with the Arcanist, even more so with the instant learn power.



 Are you saying Wizard/Sorcerer is more powerful than Wizard?  Yes, that's true.  But Wizard/Cleric is much much much much much more powerful than Wizard/Sorcerer.  If you (mistakenly in my opinion) think that you're missing out and should have some spontaneity there, than replace that with Sorcerer/Cleric being better than Sorcerer/Wizard.


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> I hear a lot of whining from over here.
> 
> Keia



We're not busy IC, so we're busy OOC


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> We're not busy IC, so we're busy OOC



 I finally got off the phone, so now I can actually think straight enough to post real IC posts and not just OOC banter .


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I finally got off the phone, so now I can actually think straight enough to post real IC posts and not just OOC banter .



Cool.

I think I need a bit of a nap, but I'll be around in an hour or so.

My sleeping schedule got all screwed up with this trip.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> I think I need a bit of a nap, but I'll be around in an hour or so.
> 
> My sleeping schedule got all screwed up with this trip.



 I'm going to sleep imminently.  First I will make a quick post to the Prelude though


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Are you saying Wizard/Sorcerer is more powerful than Wizard?  Yes, that's true.  But Wizard/Cleric is much much much much much more powerful than Wizard/Sorcerer.  If you (mistakenly in my opinion) think that you're missing out and should have some spontaneity there, than replace that with Sorcerer/Cleric being better than Sorcerer/Wizard.




Not exactly as the Wizard or Sorcerer/Cleric can't use most of the Clerics armour abilities without hampering at least some of their spells, therefore their improved BAB doesn't offer as much as it could without the defense to back it up. Sure they end up with diversity, but they get reduced firepower too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not exactly as the Wizard or Sorcerer/Cleric can't use most of the Clerics armour abilities without hampering at least some of their spells, therefore their improved BAB doesn't offer as much as it could without the defense to back it up. Sure they end up with diversity, but they get reduced firepower too.



 That d8 Hit Dice is huge, though.


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> I hear a lot of whining from over here.
> 
> Keia




Yep, that's what happens when we get bored...really though I'm just thinking out loud which is never a good thing. Looking at most of Rystil's classes though you don't tend to see a lot of blank lines in the special abilities section, so maybe that's what started my thoughts...the Shaman just looks a little naked.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, that's what happens when we get bored...really though I'm just thinking out loud which is never a good thing. Looking at most of Rystil's classes though you don't tend to see a lot of blank lines in the special abilities section, so maybe that's what started my thoughts...the Shaman just looks a little naked.



 If you like, I can make the + Cha bonus spirits into a special ability of Spirit Pact and then write 2 Spirits, 3 Spirits, 4 Spirits, etc to fill each level--it wouldn't change a thing, but there'd be something each level


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That d8 Hit Dice is huge, though.




I omitted that because I didn't want to discuss it. 

But really a d8 for someone that stays out of combat seems a little extravagant.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Channel Spirit doesn't have nearly as many uses though and of course I have no idea how long it lasts or what it can do exactly...undefined powers do tend create the appearance of weakness.




It's really complicated, and I dread having to write the rules for it if I ever publish this--I may just change the class for publication to avoid it.  Basically, let's just say it varies greatly between spirits and involves my ability to quickly create templates that you then apply them to your character


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I omitted that because I didn't want to discuss it.
> 
> But really a d8 for someone that stays out of combat seems a little extravagant.



 No, it's really an incredible lifesaver, and who says we're staying out of combat?  A Wizard/Cleric can mix it up too, and they've got a huge variety of AC buffs to make up for the new armour restriction.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you like, I can make the + Cha bonus spirits into a special ability of Spirit Pact and then write 2 Spirits, 3 Spirits, 4 Spirits, etc to fill each level--it wouldn't change a thing, but there'd be something each level




Well now that I think about it, there really are too many spirits...one per two levels + Cha bonus would probably be about right, combined with what I said earlier about them being minor (3rd domain), major (6th domain), or elder spirits (9th domain), instead of being split into 5 levels of power.

That's right now I'm suggesting a reduction in power, weird aren't I.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well now that I think about it, there really are too many spirits...one per two levels + Cha bonus would probably be about right, combined with what I said earlier about them being minor (3rd domain), major (6th domain), or elder spirits (9th domain), instead of being split into 5 levels of power.
> 
> That's right now I'm suggesting a reduction in power, weird aren't I.



 Well, remember that you can only have up to Charisma mod active at any one time 

If you really want the downgrade in power, though, I could do it for you   As for the power levels in spirits, initially there was one power level for every spell level starting at 1 (so 9), and I cut them to 5, which I sort of like for now.


Edit:  Hmm...though the fact that you are unsure as to whether it is overpowered or underpowered may mean that it is actually balanced


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, it's really an incredible lifesaver, and who says we're staying out of combat?  A Wizard/Cleric can mix it up too, and they've got a huge variety of AC buffs to make up for the new armour restriction.




Which they should be applying to those who can make far better use of them.  

I'm only playing with you Rystil...let it go.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Which they should be applying to those who can make far better use of them.
> 
> I'm only playing with you Rystil...let it go.



 Not until you admit that a gestalt party made up of a Wizard/Cleric and a Sorcerer/Druid is unilaterally superior to one made up of a Wizard/Sorcerer and a Cleric/Druid


----------



## Rystil Arden

I really need to get some sleep.  19 hours awake is starting to get too long for a day with classes.  G'night all!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, remember that you can only have up to Charisma mod active at any one time
> 
> If you really want the downgrade in power, though, I could do it for you   As for the power levels in spirits, initially there was one power level for every spell level starting at 1 (so 9), and I cut them to 5, which I sort of like for now.
> 
> Edit:  Hmm...though the fact that you are unsure as to whether it is overpowered or underpowered may mean that it is actually balanced




Well since I'm quite happy to play with two domains at any other time (though I would prefer to choose both domains--protection is not a usual choice for me), it doesn't really matter as the plus Cha mod spirits are a bonus. Though whether they're actually useful is in question with the Shaman having full access to Druid spells as well as Cleric spells a lot of the domains are only really granting their power as they can already access the spells.  

No, I think we'll just leave the Spirit Pacts for now , and play the Shaman as is and see how it turns out.  

Well I actually think the Shaman is pretty balanced on review as a direct Cleric/Druid gestalt (ignore all earlier posts on the subject  ), but I'm not too sure if it or many of the other classes are balanced with regard to some of what I consider to be the 'more powerful' gestalt classes you've made like the Amazon, Animist, Avenger, Liberator, and Nymph.

I think they're what started me looking at the Shaman in the first place as being weak...it's not weak from a pure gestalt point of view, they're just tougher.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to sleep imminently.  First I will make a quick post to the Prelude though




All the promise of the prelude, and I don't even get to post...stop teasing me Rystil.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not until you admit that a gestalt party made up of a Wizard/Cleric and a Sorcerer/Druid is unilaterally superior to one made up of a Wizard/Sorcerer and a Cleric/Druid




Okay, just to put your mind at ease.  

Goodnight Rystil.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> All the promise of the prelude, and I don't even get to post...stop teasing me Rystil.



I posted…  I even forgot to sblock in an effort to add to your teasing…  

Night RA!  Nice post btw.   Kalli is such a sweet wonderfully kind creature isn't she?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I posted…  I even forgot to sblock in an effort to add to your teasing…
> 
> Night RA!  Nice post btw.   Kalli is such a sweet wonderfully kind creature isn't she?




Cruel BS, very cruel...you SBLOCKed.   

Hmm, I take it Kalli isn't being all that nice then...well I'm just glad it's whoever Rystil sent in then and not Tiberius.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> but I'm not too sure if it or many of the other classes are balanced with regard to some of what I consider to be the 'more powerful' gestalt classes you've made like the Amazon, Animist, Avenger, Liberator, and Nymph.




A lot of those lost significant abilities to get what they have, though.  Amazon and Liberator lost spellcasting from one of their classes, while Avenger lost spellcasting from both, Nymph lost pretty much all the Druid and Rogue abilities (no Wildshape, no Sneak Attack, etc), and Animist lost more or less 100% of their Ranger abilities.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A lot of those lost significant abilities to get what they have, though.  Amazon and Liberator lost spellcasting from one of their classes, while Avenger lost spellcasting from both, Nymph lost pretty much all the Druid and Rogue abilities (no Wildshape, no Sneak Attack, etc), and Animist lost more or less 100% of their Ranger abilities.




Yep, that's enough poking at Rystil...at least it kept me from being too bored by not getting to post in the preface yet, and I did manage to get a little insight into your ideas on the classes.  Hmm, I thought you said BS wasn't going to get to post much by us going back further...looks like he's the only one who gets to post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Yeah, and I even got a couple of posts in DT also.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, that's enough poking at Rystil...at least it kept me from being too bored by not getting to post in the preface yet, and I did manage to get a little insight into your ideas on the classes.  Hmm, I thought you said BS wasn't going to get to post much by us going back further...looks like he's the only one who gets to post.



 Oh, well, he gets to post this one stretch and then not at all for possibly a few weeks


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, well, he gets to post this one stretch and then not at all for possibly a few weeks




I find that unlikely, as I actually can't think of too much I'll have to say without Kalli being present.  

Email sent (either gmail or hotmail)


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I find that unlikely, as I actually can't think of too much I'll have to say without Kalli being present.
> 
> Email sent (either gmail or hotmail)



 And replied!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And replied!




Have you looked at the list I sent about the missing armour and weapon proficiencies yet (sent to hotmail), as I haven't gotten a reply?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Have you looked at the list I sent about the missing armour and weapon proficiencies yet (sent to hotmail), as I haven't gotten a reply?



 Oh, ya, I saw it.  No answers for those, yet


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And replied!




And replied (hotmail), not urgent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I find that unlikely, as I actually can't think of too much I'll have to say without Kalli being present.




Let me guess you thought the same thing in your shards prologue also.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> And replied (hotmail), not urgent.



 Well, I replied to that one too


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Let me guess you thought the same thing in your shards prologue also.




Not at all, initially I could see the need for pretty much all of the posts, but I did think it would go a little faster duing the voyage from his homeworld to Eldiz...especially once he was repeating actions.  

During the voyage I tried to post a series of actions more than once, but we ended up playing them out completely anyway (not that I minded  ). As this seemed to happen every time I just went with the pace Rystil was setting...which ultimately meant we ended up doing very little with very many posts, and had to rush forward at the end which wasn't all that satisfying.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not at all, initially I could see the need for pretty much all of the posts, but I did think it would go a little faster duing the voyage from his homeworld to Eldiz...especially once he was repeating actions.
> 
> During the voyage I tried to post a series of actions more than once, but we ended up playing them out completely anyway (not that I minded  ). As this seemed to happen every time I just went with the pace Rystil was setting...which ultimately meant we ended up doing very little with very many posts, and had to rush forward at the end which wasn't all that satisfying.



 I thought I usually did let you do things in those series when you posted them, I just didn't volunteer series because I was afraid you wouldn't want to skip that far


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I replied to that one too




I of course was forced to reciprocate.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I of course was forced to reciprocate.



 As, of course, was I


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not at all, initially I could see the need for pretty much all of the posts, but I did think it would go a little faster duing the voyage from his homeworld to Eldiz...especially once he was repeating actions.




Was she any good?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought I usually did let you do things in those series when you posted them, I just didn't volunteer series because I was afraid you wouldn't want to skip that far




Well there were quite a few times where I offered a choice and it was turned back on me, I'd reckon that ate up quite a few posts, there were also a few times where I layed out a plan like:

[SBLOCK]*Zaeryn waits for XXX to serve XXX, before he takes some of each, they then go and find somewhere to sit and enjoy their breakfast.*[/SBLOCK]

And then we'd spend the next 8 posts playing out getting to the seating, and another 6 or so posts to eat...not that it wasn't fun.  

Hmm, guess we're both just too polite to push and will know better in future...especially with the lessons, some of those were almost word for word repeats (and after the first time they really could have been totally explained and replied to in two posts  ).


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Was she any good?




Well it wasn't exactly _those_ actions I was hinting at repeating...there actually wasn't much repeating in that area, as I tried to make each encounter as different as possible.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As, of course, was I




And again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it wasn't exactly _those_ actions I was hinting at repeating...there actually wasn't much repeating in that area, as I tried to make each encounter as different as possible.




Oh, well good boy!


----------



## unleashed

So BS how's the prelude going...as you expected or are we soon going to have Molpe II appearing on our screens (knowing you and nymphs I think it likely we'll see Molpe II)?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> So BS how's the prelude going...



Mostly as I expected it to be.   (and no Kallithyia isn’t that sort of girl.)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mostly as I expected it to be.   (and no Kallithyia isn’t that sort of girl.)




As if I already didn't know that from past emails . Okay to be more on course, has Kalli maimed anyone yet...if not I hope you're not saving it for Tiberius?


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> As if I already didn't know that from past emails . Okay to be more on course, has Kalli maimed anyone yet...if not I hope you're not saving it for Tiberius?



Whinoah is waiting for that opertunity


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> As if I already didn't know that from past emails . Okay to be more on course, has Kalli maimed anyone yet...if not I hope you're not saving it for Tiberius?



Would have, but RA said I couldn’t. 

I guess I have to wait for the PCs…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: [sblock]  Interesting turn of events, I thought Catullus was going to piercing through her protective shell completely but he didn’t…  In fact he might have done himself more harm then good, you just don’t mess with a woman’s emotions no matter how noble your causes is.  It makes them angry, it scorns them, and well we all know that Hell has no fury like a woman scorned.  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I see it all hinging on the moment where you suddenly went from telling me to skim over it to having Kalli get mad.  It seemed entirely intentional to me.  As for messing with a woman's emotions, he didn't want to do it but she told him to do it, so he did.  It was very nice of him, really.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I see it all hinging on the moment where you suddenly went from telling me to skim over it to having Kalli get mad.



You mean the email you never replied back to so I didn't think we where doing?  

Seemed to me that Catullus reached his limits and that was kissing her and if she wanted more she would have to touch herself.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It seemed entirely intentional to me.




No, not at all. :\ 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for messing with a woman's emotions, he didn't want to do it but she told him to do it, so he did.  It was very nice of him, really.




 if you say so, if you say so...    Of course Kallithyia probably is still going to think differently.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> You mean the email you never replied back to so I didn't think we where doing?
> 
> Seemed to me that Catullus reached his limits and that was kissing her and if she wanted more she would have to touch herself.




Actually, I had always assumed that we were doing that.  So what you took for a limit, I took for glossing over as planned.  Wow, I hope that doesn't throw a wrench in anything you had envisioned.  No wonder Kalli suddenly and totally irrationally went counter to all the stuff she said.  I agree with you now that it wasn't intentional on your part, just a misunderstanding of what actually happens.  Still, it leaves Kalli looking pretty darn silly, and I'd be willing to rerun it if you'd prefer not to have that.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Guess you'd better be proatctive Rystil, and start a new thread for this too before BS goes on a rampage.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Guess you'd better be proatctive Rystil, and start a new thread for this too before BS goes on a rampage.



 We've still got a good 27 posts left, so we're good to stay for the time being


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Still, it leaves Kalli looking pretty darn silly, and I'd be willing to rerun it if you'd prefer not to have that.




Ugh, I have no desire to delete posts...  (nor do I think I could remove the truth that it was always an animated servant from my mind)  So why not just go with how Kallithyia saw it?  

Catullus could have decided to go noble by decided that it was wrong for the magical servant to perform such an action with/on her.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, I hope that doesn't throw a wrench in anything you had envisioned.




To be honest, I always saw her as a doubting Thomas and as someone who wouldn't thank her rescuers first and then find out if she was in a better place…  so my false understanding is actually probably better.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Catullus could have decided to go noble by decided that it was wrong for the magical servant to perform such an action with/on her.




But that isn't noble at all, and it isn't what Catullus would have done or did do, under any circumstance.  We're simply left with Kalli going crazy for no reason, which I'm fine with keeping, frankly.  I had thought that you were good enough at not metagaming, from previous experience, to roleplay through without letting the added knowledge affect you.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Forgot to mention that we haven't brought up the question of whether it was really an animated servant or whether Catullus just said that because Kalli upset Eluetheria.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But that isn't noble at all, and it isn't what Catullus would have done or did do, under any circumstance.




It's far nobler to not allow someone to be intimate with something that isn't real (when they think it is a true person) than to allow then to as they please...  People have emotions.  Objects do not.  Kalli isn't the type of girl to act out of wanting pleasure...)

It might not be what he normaly would do but it is what you wrote:



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kalli:
> 
> *Eleutheria cradles Kalli in her arms, waiting for Kalli to act upon her desires, if Kalli wishes to do so.*




That's Kallithyia pleasuring herself and not Eleutheria pleasing Kallithyia out of mutual understanding.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We're simply left with Kalli going crazy for no reason, which I'm fine with keeping, frankly.




No she went angry cause she felt spurred, and she knew better than to do it in the first place, but I’m quite happy with keeping it the way it happened.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I had thought that you were good enough at not metagaming, from previous experience, to roleplay through without letting the added knowledge affect you.



If Kallithyia had coupled with Eleutheria than she would very much be interested in repeating that experience in the future, which frankly would probably lead to Kallithyia discovering the truth in the future. (and I would be motivated to see that moment happen.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Whatever, I just don't care any more.  As mentioned previously, this thread is pretty much over for you for a long time anyway.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whatever, I just don't care any more.




Hey now.  :\ Let's not get testy, okay?   

(If it’s really important for it to go as you envisioned it I’ll delete the posts…  Honestly, Kallithyia not knowing it’s a “magical servant” and thinking she’s found something to live for or being a lover of one of Catullus’ dual forms, though I suspect it’s magical and not racial like Glamour, and not the other (she would only be a “coldly pleasant” to the Catullus form to start out with) could be interesting…)

So really no need to get mad, okay?  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As mentioned previously, this thread is pretty much over for you for a long time anyway.




Yeah, I assumed as much...  Of course it's pretty much over for everyone till you give them something to post to.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Hey now.  Let's not get testy, okay?
> 
> (If it’s really important for it to go as you envisioned it I’ll delete the posts… Honestly, Kallithyia not knowing it’s a “magical servant” and thinking she’s found something to live for or being a lover of one of Catullus’ dual forms, though I suspect it’s magical and not racial like Glamour, and not the other (she would only be a “coldly pleasant” to the Catullus form to start out with) could be interesting…)
> 
> So really no need to get mad, okay?




I'm not mad.  I just don't care any more.  In some ways, though, that's worse.  See, back before when I first made this Prelude, I did care.  But now, I don't.  I don't know why I don't, but I don't.  It might be partly because it feels like an incredible waste to me now that I know that it all came down to a misinterpretation of my post, but I don't think that's it exactly, either.  I think I'm going to go do something else for a while and figure it out.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

`Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to go do something else for a while and figure it out.




Yeah, take your time.  I'm rather worried to hear that you no longer care.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It might be partly because it feels like an incredible waste to me now that I know that it all came down to a misinterpretation of my post, but I don't think that's it exactly, either.




Aye, we've done this before and yeah it does feel like a waste of time but those other times we deleted alot more posts, and had lots of negative vibes floating around too...  This time we did not so yeah maybe it is something else...

If you don't like the character, or if you don't want me in the game, just let me know okay?  

Just whatever makes you care again, okay?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
You have Gmail


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Aye, we've done this before and yeah it does feel like a waste of time but those other times we deleted alot more posts, and had lots of negative vibes floating around too... This time we did not so yeah maybe it is something else...




I think I've figured it out.  I needed to figure out why I didn't care at all until after I found out you misunderstood it.  Here's what I think, though trying to analyse something like this is never a certain thing.  You made me go back in time from where I wanted to start because you wanted a genuine interaction and reaction, and here we did it, and got an incorrect interaction and reaction and then we're staying with it.  I honestly don't care for 







> Honestly, Kallithyia not knowing it’s a “magical servant” and thinking she’s found something to live for or being a lover of one of Catullus’ dual forms, though I suspect it’s magical and not racial like Glamour, and not the other (she would only be a “coldly pleasant” to the Catullus form to start out with)



 either.  I'm just left with an empty feeling that we'd be about fifty times better off if we had just not done this at all and started on the ship like I wanted.

Does that make any sense?  It all seems pointless and futile, and I just don't care.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Does that make any sense?  It all seems pointless and futile, and I just don't care.



I honesty don't know...  I've never had a GM say he didn't care. 

I'll have to think on it.  

I just feel like I’ve failed you somehow someway… 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Hmm, no one posting, can't be a good sign...no prelude today either...ZZZzzzzzz, ZZZzzzzzz...


----------



## Bront

Just chilling.  Rystil deserves a rest occasionaly.


----------



## unleashed

But that doesn't help me to start posting in the prelude does it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I honesty don't know...  I've never had a GM say he didn't care.
> 
> I'll have to think on it.
> 
> I just feel like I’ve failed you somehow someway…



I still don’t know how to fix this… [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I still don’t know how to fix this…



RA, I guess I’ll just leave this game.  I don’t know what else to do. (but hopefully it makes you happy)  Do you wish me to leave Plague also?

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
If that was the answer, then I would have said that.  That is certainly not the answer, though.  Please trust me to come up with the right answer in time 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If that was the answer, then I would have said that.  That is certainly not the answer, though.  Please trust me to come up with the right answer in time



Okay, will do...  You just hadn't been replying wasn't sure what was going on... 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, OK.  Sorry about that.  It's because I've been thinking on it hard.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, OK.  Sorry about that.  It's because I've been thinking on it hard.



Cool.  Just remember I don’t know that if you don’t communicate it to me. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Right.  Well, at least I've told you now 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I think the answer came to me.  I talked to a lot of people about this, and I've come to the conclusion that the problem here is where we started.  Specifically, we shouldn't have started before the time when I wanted to start.  Particularly, one person mentioned something that I think was true of me--I was hoping that in exchange for compromising and starting earlier that I would be able to eke out some advantage to the story, and then when it was instead sent to a net disadvantage over an arbitrary detail, it all came to pile up against me, and I was right--I had just wasted my time and also the players' time.  The solution is deceptively simple now that I have thought of it.  We will simply close the current Prelude thread down and start a new one where I wanted to start it in the first place.  The encounter between Catullus and Kallithyia that will have happened will not be the one from that thread but instead a similar one that doesn't involve any Eleutheria mess.  Catullus came in with coconuts, trying to be kind to Kalli, etc.  You choose how she reacts--I frankly don't care, but we _are_ going to abstract it away and we _are_ going to assume it and we are _not_ going to play it out.  We all assume things for the game, and everyone I talked to agrees that you should be able to do it too and that one of my problems is that I give in to my PCs too much.  Hopefully, this will help.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA [sblock]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You choose how she reacts--I frankly don't care...




RA, I think you missed the point that matters to me...  You don't care and you still don't...  :\  That really bothers me...
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh, RA, congrats on passing me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, I don't care how she reacts in the assumption because that is your choice.  I've come to the realisation that I can still care about the rest of the game.  The real reason I didn't care, I discovered, is because what we were playing didn't matter--it should have just been assumed.  So when I say I don't care about that, it's just the same as I'm not upset that Zykovian's mother was killed, nor would I have wanted to play out that part of the backstory Keia wrote--in fact I may have started not caring if I did.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, RA, congrats on passing me.



 Thanks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't care how she reacts in the assumption because that is your choice.



I still feel you don't understand that  Kallithyia’s slavery, you can call it her past if you wish, is as important to me as the rest of the game is.  (As is the fact that in her mind she has no friends.)

Anyhow if it doesn’t really matter than Kallithyia refused to see Catullus.  No chance for friendship, end of story, sound good?
 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh, RA, you need a new OOC thread and good night. 

BS


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
No, that doesn't sound good (In fact, in all frankness it sounds a little bit snippy :\) because that isn't what I said.  I didn't say you get to write what happened--I said you can choose a reaction at the end because of course you always can.  I think you've given away something else that caused a big problem when you admitted 







> Kallithyia’s slavery, you can call it her past if you wish, is as important to me as the rest of the game is. (As is the fact that in her mind she has no friends.)



 supporting my earlier theory that you have an ulterior motive to cause problems with that Prelude.  Want to know a secret?  Well I'll tell you:  If Kalli just keeps acting the bitch and refuses to do anything but hate, she won't be going on the adventure because it wouldn't make sense for her to go, so she'll just disappear after the Prelude.  I don't want that to happen.  I hope you don't want that to happen either.  *I've been trying to help you here*. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

New OOC thread RA.  

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150913


----------

